# Core I7 920-930  VS. Amd X6 1090T



## Muhuj (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Da ich nächsten Monat ein neues System Plane hätte ich gerne eine Kaufhilfe.
Ich werde mit dem Pc hauptsächlich spielen.


Intel Core i7 920 oder 930 

ODER

AMD X6 1090T

Es soll hochgetaktet werden mit Wasserkühlung.

Boards:

Intel:
evga sli micro

Amd:
msi 890gxm-g65

Ich will Power und halbswegs zukunftssicher sein 1-2 Jahre vielleicht.

EDIT: 

Was würdest ihr empfehlen wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen "würde"



Gruß


----------



## alice (19. Mai 2010)

dann schaue doch mal hier, ein _clock for clock vergleich_,

*Clock for Clock comparison*

unteranderem auch mit einem Gulftown, mit aktivem/de-aktivem HTT (also 6 gegen 6 cores)

cu


----------



## D3N$0 (19. Mai 2010)

Hm is nur ein Benchmark... 

Ich würde den AMD 1090T nehemn und wenn geld keine Rolle spielt ebenfalls. 
Mehr braucht mach nicht an CPU Power, da steck ich die Kohle doch lieber in anständige Grafikkarten


----------



## Kaktus (19. Mai 2010)

Es gibt gefühlte 5 Millionen Benchmarks im Netz. Warum machst du dir nicht mal die Mühe und schaust dir ein paar an? Eben die Werte welche für dich interessant sind. Ist das so schwer? Bisschen Eigeninitiative? 

Wenn es dir um die sinnvollste Plattform geht, wirst du um AMD nicht herum kommen. Darauf soll noch der kommende Bulldozer laufen. Auch hat man hier als einziges native SATA3 Unterstürzung. USB 3 ist fast immer (bisschen aufpassen) auch dabei ohne gleich PCIe Lanes zu klauen.


----------



## Muhuj (19. Mai 2010)

So ich füge nochmal was hinzu:


Boards:

Intel:

Evga Sli Micro   (wie oben schon erwähnt)


Amd:

Msi 890gmx-65

Oder Asus Crosshair IV Formula (nur wenn das bedeutend besser ist da ich eigendlich ein Matx Gehäuse will)http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2171638_-crosshair-iv-formula-asus.html

Ich warte mal ein paar meinungen ab 

Gruß


----------



## Bääängel (19. Mai 2010)

alice schrieb:


> dann schaue doch mal hier, ein _clock for clock vergleich_,
> 
> *Clock for Clock comparison*
> 
> ...



Nur doof, dass der Benchmark nicht sehr aussagekräftig ist, weil alle Cpus mit 3,2 Ghz liefen und der i7 920 nur mit 2,67 Std. läuft und der x6 mit 3,2.


----------



## der_knoben (19. Mai 2010)

Was meinst du wohl, warum alle bei 3,2GHz laufen? Richtig, damit man sehen kann, wer wirklich bei gleichem Takt die Nase vorne hat. Alles andere macht auch nicht viel Sinn.
Wenn man jetzt clever kombiniert, könnte man als darauf kommen, dass ein x6 von AMD besser als der i7 920 ist.


----------



## alex1028 (19. Mai 2010)

Ich würde dir ganz klar zum 930 raen lässt sich prima übertakten


----------



## D3N$0 (19. Mai 2010)

alex1028 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir ganz klar zum 930 raen lässt sich prima übertakten



der X6 Phenom auch


----------



## Rolk (19. Mai 2010)

alex1028 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir ganz klar zum 930 raen lässt sich prima übertakten


 
Der 1090T etwa nicht? 

Edit: Zu langsam...


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. Mai 2010)

Wenns ums oc-potenzial geht dann einen i7


----------



## alex1028 (19. Mai 2010)

doch schon^^
aber der intel ist schneller ein kumpel von mir hat ein vergleichebares system wie ich und den X6BE graka hat er zwar ne 4890 wir haben dann aber meine graka eingebaut und verglichen der intel war immer schneller 
facry 2 benschmark,crysis max fps,COD 4,6,BFBC2 ...
wenn der intel auf 3,0 Ghz ist mussten wir den amd auf 3,45 Ghz übertakten dann waren sie fast gleichschnell unterschied waren im 3d mark 06 nur 26 Punkte beide cpus wurden vom Mughen2 rev B gekühlt der amd war auch bissl wärmer schwankte zwischen 3-6°C


----------



## Bääängel (19. Mai 2010)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Was meinst du wohl, warum alle bei 3,2GHz laufen? Richtig, damit man sehen kann, wer wirklich bei gleichem Takt die Nase vorne hat. Alles andere macht auch nicht viel Sinn.
> Wenn man jetzt clever kombiniert, könnte man als darauf kommen, dass ein x6 von AMD besser als der i7 920 ist.



Da der TE gefragt hat welche CPU besser ist hättest du aber so freundlich sein können ein Benchmark rauszusuchen, der die CPUs mit Standardtakt hat laufen lassen. Es könnte nämlich sein, dass der TE sich eventuell nicht so gut auskennt und von daher denken könnte, dass z.B. der i7 mit 3,2 standard und der x6 mit z.B. 2,6 standard läuft, sodass er falsche Rückschlüsse gezogen hätte.


----------



## Muhuj (19. Mai 2010)

Also ich möchte egal welchen der beiden Cpu`s übertakten allerdings nicht das maximum sondern für" 24/7" 
Ich werde nie meinen Pc 7 Tage laufen lassen aber er soll halt auch mal 24 Stunden schaffen dürfen.
Das ganze soll mit einer vernüftigen Wasserkühlung gekühlt werden.

Vorläufig soll eine einfache Ati verbaut werden z.b 5770 , sobald die neue Ati Serie (nummern lasse ich mit absicht weg)  mit 28nm verfahren wird ordendlich zugeschlagen. Eventuell sogar ein Crossfire System wofür ich einen guten Cpu brauche um die auch befeuern zu können 
Ich habe vor mit ein Gutes Gamer System aufzubauen was auch mit 3x 24 Zoll Monitoren Klar kommt und das nicht nur in den niedrigen auflösungen, sondern "Max"

Gruß


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. Mai 2010)

Naja ein Celeron OÄ hat auch super oc-potenzial bis zu 8ghz + 
Natürlich Dice oder LN2


----------



## amdintel (20. Mai 2010)

alex1028 schrieb:


> doch schon^^
> aber der intel ist schneller ein kumpel von mir hat ein vergleichebares system wie ich und den X6BE graka hat er zwar ne 4890 wir haben dann aber meine graka eingebaut und verglichen der intel war immer schneller
> facry 2 benschmark,crysis max fps,COD 4,6,BFBC2 ...
> wenn der intel auf 3,0 Ghz ist mussten wir den amd auf 3,45 Ghz übertakten dann waren sie fast gleichschnell unterschied waren im 3d mark 06 nur 26 Punkte beide cpus wurden vom Mughen2 rev B gekühlt der amd war auch bissl wärmer schwankte zwischen 3-6°C



der Turbo Boost  macht so einiges aus auch beim I5
wie so ein kleiner Nachbrenner beim Jet .


----------



## olol (20. Mai 2010)

OC-mässig nehmen sich beide nicht viel, 4ghz machen beide locker und viel mehr lohnt sich für 24/7 eh nicht.

Wegen der besseren plattform würd ich aber den 1095 nehmen


----------



## anders (20. Mai 2010)

> XOC-mässig nehmen sich beide nicht viel, 4ghz machen beide locker und viel mehr lohnt sich für 24/7 eh nicht.
> 
> Wegen der besseren plattform würd ich aber den 1095 nehmen



Besser Plattform ? o.O Die Amd Bretter haben zwar mehr SATA 3 Ports aber insgesamt deutlich weniger... kommt also ganz drauf an wieviele HDDs/ Laufwerke er dran hängen will um zu entscheiden was die bessere Plattform ist ...


----------



## prost (20. Mai 2010)

Dass amd die bessere plattform hat stimmt schon, gerade wg. bulldozer 2011, auf den könnte es sich lohnen zu warten, bin auch grad am überlegen... Na ja für games sind denke ich beide cpus relativ gleich stark.


----------



## Yanzco (20. Mai 2010)

Also in Games klar den i7 in Anwendungen nehmen sich beide nicht viel oder der x6 ist schneller must du nun entscheiden was du brauchst

Beim i7 kriegst du fast immer ohne Probleme 3,6-4,2ghz hin.Sogar für 24/7.Aber der X6 soll auch ganz gut gehen,kann ich aber nicht einschätzen da ich ihn nur kurz hatte und mit standart takt laufen gelassen habe.Da ich viel Spiele habe ich dann doch zum i7 gegriffen weil der x6 in games nicht schneller wahr als mein x4 940 sogar er langsamer


----------



## ZeroToxin (20. Mai 2010)

prost schrieb:


> Dass amd die bessere plattform hat stimmt schon, gerade wg. bulldozer 2011, auf den könnte es sich lohnen zu warten, bin auch grad am überlegen... Na ja für games sind denke ich beide cpus relativ gleich stark.



öhm. nein.

Grade in Games und vor allem bei MultiGPU Setups, hat Intel die Nase vorn.

Selbst bei ner Single GPU kann ne Intel CPU diese eher ausreizen als die AMDs.

Gerade was höhere min/max fps leistung angeht.

Wurde hier aber auch schon alles mehrmals im Forum durchgekaut, Such Funktion hilft.

und nein, ich such jetz keine links dazu raus, aber mir war als wenn gestern noch so n Thread dabei war. also einfach mal suchen ^^


----------



## D3N$0 (20. Mai 2010)

anders schrieb:


> Besser Plattform ? o.O Die Amd Bretter haben zwar mehr SATA 3 Ports aber insgesamt deutlich weniger... kommt also ganz drauf an wieviele HDDs/ Laufwerke er dran hängen will um zu entscheiden was die bessere Plattform ist ...



Deutlich weniger? Also soweit ich weis haben Intel Board auch nur 6 primäre Sata Anschlüße 
Und wer hängt sich schon 6 Platten in den Rechner?? IN Zeitalter der TB-Platten ist sowas einfach nicht von Nöten...

Und ein AMD reicht dicke zum spielen, auch wenn die Intel Pedans öfter mal die Nase vorn haben. flüssig bleibt flüssig


----------



## Yanzco (20. Mai 2010)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> öhm. nein.
> 
> Grade in Games und vor allem bei MultiGPU Setups, hat Intel die Nase vorn.
> 
> ...



Geb ich dir 100% Recht.
bin selber vom x4 940 auf den i7 umgestiegen weil die Amds mein Sli System nicht soviel Power geben das ich mit 2 Karten auch wirklich mehr fps hab.Wahr selbst überrascht was für ne Leistungs steigerung wahr


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Mai 2010)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Was meinst du wohl, warum alle bei 3,2GHz laufen? Richtig, damit man sehen kann, wer wirklich bei gleichem Takt die Nase vorne hat. Alles andere macht auch nicht viel Sinn.


 
Aber es bedeutet auch, dass man einen i7 außerhalb der Spezifikationen betreiben muss, während man das beim AMD nicht zu machen braucht.
Und ich betreibe lieber ein System auf Standard und vergleiche dann, denn alles andere ist nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## basic123 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich würde Core i7 860 oder X6 1055T empfehlen. Die reichen dir genauso für 1 - 2 Jahre, wenn nicht mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Mai 2010)

Die reichen auch für 5 Jahre.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (20. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin mit dem X6 sehr zufrieden. Bei BC2 hab ich nen sehr hohen FPS anstieg (vorher 955er), maximal 35 FPS.
Turbo Core bringt nix, wenn dann mit 1,35 Volt auf 3,85 Ghz übertakten (meine Meinung).


----------



## Yanzco (20. Mai 2010)

OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit dem X6 sehr zufrieden. Bei BC2 hab ich nen sehr hohen FPS anstieg (vorher 955er), maximal 35 FPS.
> Turbo Core bringt nix, wenn dann mit 1,35 Volt auf 3,85 Ghz übertakten (meine Meinung).


Übertaktet?
Denn mit standard takt wahr er bei mir langsamer als mein 940@3,6.
So im schnitt 10fps.


----------



## pagani-s (20. Mai 2010)

ich würd auch sagen der i7 is schneller
intel hat ca 30% mehr leistung pro mhz
habs selber getestet
den amd würd ich nur nehmen wenn man intel total absagt odr man eben mal 6kerne haben will hat ja nicht jeder


----------



## OpamitKruecke (20. Mai 2010)

Naja sagen wirs mal so.... 30% mehr Leistung im Vergleich zu 50% mehr Leistung der CPU an sich......
Nunja dann hast wohl was falsch gemacht^^ Selbst auf Standarttakt hat er meinen 955 überholt.
Nehm mal an er hat ned alle Kerne bei dir ausgelastet.


----------



## amdintel (20. Mai 2010)

ich habe meinen 920 ja schon eine weile ,
also das mit dem 4 + 4 HT bringt schon eine menge was 
bei Windows und wenn man in vielen Anwendungen arbeitet , da braucht man eigentlich keine 6 Kern CPU ,
meine eigenen Tests damals diese CPU hat gut überdurchschnittliche Leistungs  Reserven,  OC braucht man  praktisch nicht machen weil das überflüssig ist und weil die ja eh den Turo Boost hat geht die ja eh auf 3 Ghz hoch, viel wichtiger ist ein vernünftiger leiser guter  Kühler das die CPU auch unter Dauer Last dem Turbo Boost stand hält , weil wenn man da spart und unter Dauerlast  etwas zu scheiß wird, schaltet die CPU den Turbo Boost wieder ab .
ich würde mir den   920 oder 930 heute noch mal kaufen wenn ich den brauchen würde ..


----------



## pagani-s (20. Mai 2010)

OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Naja sagen wirs mal so.... 30% mehr Leistung im Vergleich zu 50% mehr Leistung der CPU an sich......
> Nunja dann hast wohl was falsch gemacht^^ Selbst auf Standarttakt hat er meinen 955 überholt.
> Nehm mal an er hat ned alle Kerne bei dir ausgelastet.


 
hab nix falsch gemacht
nur die i7 haben eben ne neuere und bessere architektur als die amds 
würd mich auch freuen wenns mal bald wieder andersrum wäre
und 50% mehr kerne sind nicht unbedingt gleich 50% mehr leistung


----------



## amdintel (20. Mai 2010)

was wollt ihr eigentlich alle mit so viel Kernen ?
das ist total überflüssig und sinnlos ,
das mit dem 4 + 4 ist schon optimal für den , der mit dem PC
sehr viel macht und den Rechner professionell  nutzt ,
Video Verarbeitung u.a. , meinen I7 920 würde ich nie im Leben gegen einen AMD 6 Kern eintauschen da währe ich ja schön bescheuert .


----------



## pagani-s (21. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> was wollt ihr eigentlich alle mit so viel Kernen ?
> das ist total überflüssig und sinnlos ,
> das mit dem 4 + 4 ist schon optimal für den , der mit dem PC
> sehr viel macht und den Rechner professionell nutzt ,
> Video Verarbeitung u.a. , meinen I7 920 würde ich nie im Leben gegen einen AMD 6 Kern eintauschen da währe ich ja schön bescheuert .


 

seh ich genauso


----------



## sentinel1 (21. Mai 2010)

6 - Kerner sind relativ sinnfrei, erst die 8 - Kerner bringen wieder etwas Schub(s) 

Selbst auf 6 - Kerne optimierte Linux - Server - Anwendungen knabbern an der Performance vom I7 (4 Kerne real mit HT).

AMD ist aber wesentlich günstiger (MHz/€) und sollte unterstützt werden.

Wenn Intel mal derart performante GraKas rausbringt wie den I7 unter CPU's, dann 'GUTE NACHT'


----------



## Yanzco (21. Mai 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> 6 - Kerner sind relativ sinnfrei, erst die 8 - Kerner bringen wieder etwas Schub(s)
> 
> Selbst auf 6 - Kerne optimierte Linux - Server - Anwendungen knabbern an der Performance vom I7 (4 Kerne real mit HT).
> 
> ...


Dann würde mein Computer nur aus Intel bestehen.Eine Grafikkarte alla i7 währe wie ne GTX480SLI als Single-Gpu


----------



## pagani-s (21. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Dann würde mein Computer nur aus Intel bestehen.Eine Grafikkarte alla i7 währe wie ne GTX480SLI als Single-Gpu


 
das wär mal krank^^
vielleicht überlegense sich das noch mit der larabee und machen ne 2.0 version die so schnell is wie ne gtx480 und verbraucht nur 150watt unter last^^


----------



## kem2010 (21. Mai 2010)

meine Empfehlung ist auch nen i7 zu nehmen, doch welchen????  den 920 oder 930,,,,,,? hab mir in nem Pc hardware-shop, die auch oc mit ihren verkauften systemen machen, sagen lassen das die 930 im vergleich zum 920 bei oc nicht stabil läuft! der hat mir definitiv nen 920 empfohlen....... ist da was dran???


----------



## amdintel (21. Mai 2010)

den günstigeren sonst nimmt sich das nicht viel 920/930 
in der Realität merkst du eh keinen unterschied


----------



## pagani-s (21. Mai 2010)

kem2010 schrieb:


> meine Empfehlung ist auch nen i7 zu nehmen, doch welchen???? den 920 oder 930,,,,,,? hab mir in nem Pc hardware-shop, die auch oc mit ihren verkauften systemen machen, sagen lassen das die 930 im vergleich zum 920 bei oc nicht stabil läuft! der hat mir definitiv nen 920 empfohlen....... ist da was dran???


 

gehört hab ich sowas auch schonmal
aber jede cpu ist eben anders


----------



## sentinel1 (21. Mai 2010)

Mit viel Glück kommt der I7 demnächst in 32nm raus, ich würde auf diesen warten!

Dann wären evtl auch 4,2 GHz - OC mit Boxed-Kühler möglich


----------



## Yanzco (21. Mai 2010)

Also ich würd den 920 nehmen da weiß man was man hat
Beim 930 sagen manche genauso gut zum Takten die anderren sagen schlechter.
Beim 920 sind sich alle einig der geht ab


----------



## Muhuj (21. Mai 2010)

Ich werde zu 90 % den intel core i7  930  nehmen!

Mit dem Asus Rampage 2 Gene

Zu 10 % den amd 1090T 

Mit dem Msi 890Gxm-65

Angebote habe ich mir schon eingeholt.



Danke an euch alle 


Gruß


----------



## Pr0t0type (21. Mai 2010)

Beim spielen merkt man nicht wirklich einen unterschied ob AMD oder Intel die Grafikkarte ist entscheidend!


----------



## Muhuj (21. Mai 2010)

Pr0t0type schrieb:


> Beim spielen merkt man nicht wirklich einen unterschied ob AMD oder Intel die Grafikkarte ist entscheidend!




Es wird eine 5870   Msi Lightning    und der Bald kommende neue Kühler EK Water Block 

Gruß


----------



## pagani-s (21. Mai 2010)

Pr0t0type schrieb:


> Beim spielen merkt man nicht wirklich einen unterschied ob AMD oder Intel die Grafikkarte ist entscheidend!


 
bei cpu lastigen spielen wie gta4 merkt mans schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2010)

Finde ich nicht.


----------



## Ezio (21. Mai 2010)

GTA 4 ist nicht so CPU lastig wie viele glauben. Meine GTX ist permanent 100% ausgelastet, während sich die CPU bei 50-60% langweilt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2010)

Ist bei mir nicht anders. Die CPU luscht so rum, egal wo ich wie fahre oder ballere.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (21. Mai 2010)

Außer aufm nem 32 Mann Server Bad Company 2^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2010)

Das ist ja auch normal, weil die 32 Leute alleine von der CPU berechnet werden müssen.
Da würde jeder 16 Kerner wegklappen.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (21. Mai 2010)

Ich bin zufrieden. Bin halt kein Intelfanboy und SMT is ja in Spielen meist eher hinderlich sogar


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2010)

Normale User kaufen eh kein Intel, weil einfach zu teuer für das, was geboten wird. 
Ich warte aber auf das Extreme, weil mir das Formula zu "alltäglich" ist.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (21. Mai 2010)

Die NB vom Formula wird knalleheiß. Natürlich kauf ich auch das Extreme, aber ich will ja weiter zocken^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2010)

Wie heiß denn, mehr als 60°?


----------



## Rolk (21. Mai 2010)

OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Die NB vom Formula wird knalleheiß. Natürlich kauf ich auch das Extreme, aber ich will ja weiter zocken^^


 
Ds ist aber nicht normal. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen das eine schlechte Charge im Umlauf ist wo irgendwas bei der Produktion verbockt wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2010)

War beim MIIF auch so, einfach zu wenig WLP ab Werk benutzt und schlecht angezogen.


----------



## Yanzco (21. Mai 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> GTA 4 ist nicht so CPU lastig wie viele glauben. Meine GTX ist permanent 100% ausgelastet, während sich die CPU bei 50-60% langweilt.


Bei mir hat der sprung vom x4 940@3,6 auf dem i7 920@3,6 fast30max fps
und 15minfps gebracht bei gleicher Grafikkarte.
Also für mich ist das schon schneller.

PS:Bei Crysis und Badcompany 2 auch enormer fps zuwachs


----------



## PCTom (21. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Bei mir hat der sprung vom x4 940@3,6 auf dem i7 920@3,6 fast30max fps
> und 15minfps gebracht bei gleicher Grafikkarte.
> Also für mich ist das schon schneller.
> 
> PS:Bei Crysis und Badcompany 2 auch enormer fps zuwachs



bei deimen SLI Gespann ok bist dann von 250 auf 265 FPS gesprungen  ich denke da waren bei Dir auch noch andere Dinge ausschlaggebend wie z.B. vielleicht mehr RAM besseres Board usw


----------



## Shorty86 (21. Mai 2010)

Kauf dir einen i7 920 und dazu dieses Mainboard, das ist definitiv eins der besten: heise online-Preisvergleich: Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) / Deutschland ein fast Baugleiches gibts für 180€ hier:  http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a392100.html


.... *guck mal hier was man mit dem i7 920 alles machen kann:*
Hardwareoverclock.com | Intel Core i7 920 Stepping C0 Overclocking Anleitung, Übertakten


*nehm auf keinefall ein MSI Board* davon hatte ich schon 4x und nur Ärger!! Schlechter Service, Kompatiblitäts Probleme etc......

Und AMD kannste vergessen die liegen Meilenweit hinter Intel ... guck dir nur mal ein paar Benchmarks hier an:

Charts, benchmarks Desktop CPU-Charts 2009 (Update 1), DivX 6.8.3

Charts, benchmarks Desktop CPU-Charts 2009 (Update 1), GTA IV 1.0.3

Charts, benchmarks Desktop CPU-Charts 2009 (Update 1), WinRAR 3.9 x64 Beta1


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2010)

PCTom schrieb:


> bei deimen SLI Gespann ok bist dann von 250 auf 265 FPS gesprungen


 
Das macht eben den Unterschied aus zwischen einem 800€ Rechner und einem 1600€ Rechner.


----------



## PCTom (22. Mai 2010)

Shorty86 schrieb:


> Kauf dir einen i7 920 und dazu dieses Mainboard, das ist definitiv eins der besten: heise online-Preisvergleich: Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) / Deutschland ein fast Baugleiches gibts für 180€ hier:  heise online-Preisvergleich: Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) / Deutschland
> 
> 
> .... *guck mal hier was man mit dem i7 920 alles machen kann:*
> ...




gut willst ein Paar andere Benches sehen wo sich der 1090T mit dem I7 975 samt HT misst 
es gibt Anwendungen für jede Architektur


----------



## Yanzco (22. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das macht eben den Unterschied aus zwischen einem 800€ Rechner und einem 1600€ Rechner.


Totaler schwachsinn wir reden hier bei Gta4 von min21 auf min36 fps
Bei Crysis vom min28fps auf min48fps
Bei Bad Company von 42 auf min60
Bei Just Cause 2 City benchmark haben sich die Fps von 32 auf 64 verdoppelt
und das obwohl JC2 noch kein Sli-Profil hat also mit einer Grafikkarte
Besonders bei Open-World Titeln bringt es enorm was.
Und das macht den Unterschied aus
Währe der i7 von AMD würdet ihr in alle in den Himmel loben aber er ist nun mal ein Böser Intel.Wenn der Bulldozer da ist werden ihr dann alle sagen der boah der ist ja viel besser als der i7 und werdet mir erzählen was für ein fps zuwachs ihr zum x4 bekommen habt.Aber jetzt sagen der Cpu ist in spielen unwichtig und der Phenom ist gleich schnell wie der Intel
Was leistung angeht treten die i7 nun mal den Phenoms in den Arsch so ist es nun mal.
@Quanti
Schon 10 mal haben wir uns über i7 und Phenom unterhalten.
Du glaubst nun mal das ein i7 genauso schnell ist wie ein Phenom in spielen aber das ist nicht so.Ich bin kein Intel Fanboy wird der Bulldozer viel schnller als der i7 würde ich mir auch den Kaufen.
Und warum sollte ich lügen arbeite nicht für Intel oder Amd.
Und kaufe immer das was MIR besser gefällt und schneller ist das ist in diesen fall Intel.Ob dus glaubst oder nicht


----------



## sentinel1 (22. Mai 2010)

Der W3520 wäre vermutlich die noch bessere Wahl, soll bei gleicher Taktung ca. 10° kälter sein und schafft 'wohl' ebenfalls locker 4,2 GHz und noch mehr.


----------



## PCTom (22. Mai 2010)

OK dann ist mein Prozi halt schlecht  ich mag ihn trotzdem und habe sehr gute FPs und nun


----------



## Muhuj (22. Mai 2010)

Bei dem Amd 1090T , Msi Board,G-Skill  Ripjaws 1333Mhz ( es muss ein Msi sein ich finde kein besseres MATX  ganz wichtig! nicht umsonst steige ich von einem Corsair Obsidian 800D Gehäuse auf einen Cube um )

Einige andere Teile  bin ich bei  1047,90€


Intel:

Core i7 , Asus Gene 2, Corsair 6 Gb kit  1600 Mhz


Eine andere Kleinteile aber die selben wie beim Amd 1208,86 €


Das sind 160,96€ mehr als das Amd System

Der Mehrwert ist nicht viel größer!

Gruß


----------



## bigosik (22. Mai 2010)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> öhm. nein.
> 
> Grade in Games und vor allem bei MultiGPU Setups, hat Intel die Nase vorn.
> 
> ...



schwachsinn hoch 3 was du da erzählst.

Die intels haben einen vorteil in niedrigen Einstellungen bzw Auflösungen aber wer spielt den bitte so, richtig keiner den dafür reicht sogar ein ATHON 2000+ ,  lol ! 

In normalen Auflösungen ist der Phenom X4965 oft sogar schneller als I7


Als Grafikkarte diente im diesen Test HD5870, schaut selbst:


http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...055t_1090t_be/32/#abschnitt_performancerating


----------



## bigosik (22. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Bei mir hat der sprung vom x4 940@3,6 auf dem i7 920@3,6 fast30max fps
> und 15minfps gebracht bei gleicher Grafikkarte
> Also für mich ist das schon schneller.


  Warum den nicht gleich 300FPS ? Hör auf:  http://www.tomshardware.de/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-2009-update-1/GTA-IV-1.0.3,1402.html


----------



## pagani-s (22. Mai 2010)

leute scheißt doch auf benchmarks irgendwo ausm netz wenn schon soviele die vergeleche mit phenom2 x4 und core i7 selbst gemacht haben wissen die schon wovon sie reden
gehöre schließlich auch dazu.
 hatte vorher nen phenom2 x4 955 auf 3,8ghz stabil und nun nen core i7 920 auf 3,2ghz und der is schneller


----------



## Krabbat (22. Mai 2010)

Also:für jetzige spiele reichen beide doch wohl locker aus!
Und deshalb geht es um spiele in einem jahr oder noch später, die auf hohen einstellungen gut laufen sollen!
Also ist die frage doch eigendlich beantwortet oder? Antwort: natürlich phenom II x6 1090t be
Denn die spiele in einem jahr werden auf dem phenom besser laufen, weil die dann alle 6 kerne ausnutzen können
Also wennn es um zukunftssicherheit für 1-2 jahre geht: phenom II x6


----------



## Muhuj (22. Mai 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> Also:für jetzige spiele reichen beide doch wohl locker aus!
> Und deshalb geht es um spiele in einem jahr oder noch später, die auf hohen einstellungen gut laufen sollen!
> Also ist die frage doch eigendlich beantwortet oder? Antwort: natürlich phenom II x6 1090t be
> Denn die spiele in einem jahr werden auf dem phenom besser laufen, weil die dann alle 6 kerne ausnutzen können
> Also wennn es um zukunftssicherheit für 1-2 jahre geht: phenom II x6




Die Antwort hat doch mal was!

Ob ich 80 oder 120 Fps habe ist mir egal!  

Ab 50 Fps erkenne ich sowieso kein Ruckeln mehr!

30-40 Fps ist gerade so an der grenze zu unspielbar!

Wenn der Bulldozer kommt kann ich den 1090T immernoch verkaufen und den einbauen auf die """200€""" kommt es dann auch nicht mehr an!

ich glaube ich habe die 90% kaufentscheidung für Intel auf 90 % Amd gewechselt Das System ist Preiswerter und reicht auch locker aus denke ich 

Kommenden Dienstag wird Bestellt also mal schauen was kommt 

Gruß


EDIT:  Mein Q6600  @ 3 GHZ  hat mir auch gereicht nur habe ich ein wirklich verdammt gutes angebot erhalten das ich ihn einfach verkaufen musste!


----------



## Krabbat (22. Mai 2010)

ich denke mal zukunfstsichere auf jeden fall richtige entscheidung


----------



## pagani-s (22. Mai 2010)

weißt du ob in 1-2 jahren die spiele auf 6 kerne optimiert werden? oder ist das nur ne vermutung?
möglich ist es das die für mehr als 4 kerne allgemein ausgelegt werden weil 8kerner usw schon in den startlöchern sind und wer weiß wie es nächstes jahr aussieht
in 1-2 jahren gibts bestimmt auch bei intel nen 6 oder 8 kerner zum preis des i7 930 oder so
da kann man genauso wechseln


----------



## Muhuj (22. Mai 2010)

pagani-s schrieb:


> weißt du ob in 1-2 jahren die spiele auf 6 kerne optimiert werden? oder ist das nur ne vermutung?
> möglich ist es das die für mehr als 4 kerne allgemein ausgelegt werden weil 8kerner usw schon in den startlöchern sind und wer weiß wie es nächstes jahr aussieht
> in 1-2 jahren gibts bestimmt auch bei intel nen 6 oder 8 kerner zum preis des i7 930 oder so
> da kann man genauso wechseln



Bei Intel muss man dann aber GLAUBE ich auch wieder ein neues Board Kaufen wegen Sockel wechsel.

Wer weiß wie es mit Pci-e  3.0 aussieht? Oder weis der Teufel was da nicht alles kommen kann! Wenn es dannach geht dürfte ich mir nie etwas kaufen, Amd ist halbwegs zukunfts sicher also hoffe ich  Mein Q6600 hat jetzt 2 - 2 1/2 Jahre gereicht, wenn der Amd genauso lange hält im sinne von nicht zu langsam bin ich doch schon sehr glücklich!

gruß


----------



## Krabbat (22. Mai 2010)

ja ich meine ja, dass die für mehr als 4 kerne programmiert werden und daher auch für 6 kerne
klar kann man sagen, das es in einem jahr bessere prozessoren für weniger geld gibt, als jetzt, aber das kannste dann nächstes jahr auch wieder sagen und dann kommste nie zum pc kauf


----------



## Yanzco (22. Mai 2010)

Bei Coputern hab ich mich immer angeschissen wenn ich für die zukunft gekauft habe.Denn wenn du es wirklich brauchst für den gleichen Preis was Besseres bekommst.
Und der i7 ist schneller als nen Phenom da könnt ihr noch soviele benchmarks
zeigen.Gibt nicht soviel auf benchmarks.
kannte keinen der je obwohl gleich schnelles System genauso viele fps hat wie aus Benchmarks im web.
Entweder wahr schneller oder Langsamer aber nie gleich.
Und niemand hat geschrieben das ein Phenom ******** ist.
Man hat nur gesagt das der i7 schneller ist.
@Biogosik
Wenn du keine Anhnug hast laber nicht so ein Scheiss es geht so gut wie nie um die MAXfps sondern um die minfps avg fps und da schlägt der i7 numal den phenom gnadenlos.Hab aber sowieso das gedühl das bei manchen leuten nur die hardware gut ist die sie selber besitzen.
Bloss nicht übern Tellerrand gucken
Und ich habe noch nie erlebt das einer vom i7 auf nen Phenom umgestiegen ist .

PS:Gehe jetzt GTA spielen mit 100 prozent weitsicht Nachtschatten und den Rest auf Max mit avg54fps macht das mal mit nen Phenom nach


----------



## pagani-s (22. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Bei Coputern hab ich mich immer angeschissen wenn ich für die zukunft gekauft habe.Denn wenn du es wirklich brauchst für den gleichen Preis was Besseres bekommst.
> Und der i7 ist schneller als nen Phenom da könnt ihr noch soviele benchmarks
> zeigen.Gibt nicht soviel auf benchmarks.
> kannte keinen der je obwohl gleich schnelles System genauso viele fps hat wie aus Benchmarks im web.
> ...


 
da haste mal recht
nur zum roten 
ich hab in diesem forum schon einen gefunden der von nen i7 920 auf den phenom2 x6 1090BE umgestiegen ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> @Quanti
> Schon 10 mal haben wir uns über i7 und Phenom unterhalten.
> Du glaubst nun mal das ein i7 genauso schnell ist wie ein Phenom in spielen aber das ist nicht so.Ich bin kein Intel Fanboy wird der Bulldozer viel schnller als der i7 würde ich mir auch den Kaufen.
> Und warum sollte ich lügen arbeite nicht für Intel oder Amd.
> Und kaufe immer das was MIR besser gefällt und schneller ist das ist in diesen fall Intel.Ob dus glaubst oder nicht


 
Nö, ist er eben nicht, weil Frames Wayne sind, das muss dir endlich mal klar sein. Balken interessieren niemanden, Benchmarks schon gar nicht.
Ich hab GTA 4 auf einem i7 gespielt und mit einem 940 BE und der Unterschied war null. So siehts aus.


----------



## bigosik (22. Mai 2010)

Einfach nur lächerlich was manche hier verzapfen.
Fakt ist das I7 einen vorteil in Auflösungen & Einstellungen hat mit den kein normaler Mensch spielt.
Sobald man in FullHD  Auflösung zockt damit ist 1920x1080 gemeint,  mit allen was geht auf HIGH schwindet der Vorteil in 95% aller spiele, ausgenommen vielleicht ANNO und GTA4 !

Und wer jetzt ernsthaft behauptet das das nicht stimmt der hat keine Ahnung und sollte lieber nichts schreiben zum thema.

Minimum Frames schlechter das ich nicht lache , ja in 800x600 !

Das würde ein Pentium 4 wahrscheinlich auch schaffen , lol !

Schon beachtlich wie I7 in höchsten Einstellungen performen:  http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...0_core_i7-870/32/#abschnitt_performancerating

EDIT :
und kommt mir jetzt nicht damit das die Grafikkarte limitiert, hier ein Test mit der HD5870: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...055t_1090t_be/32/#abschnitt_performancerating


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

pagani-s schrieb:


> ich hab in diesem forum schon einen gefunden der von nen i7 920 auf den phenom2 x6 1090BE umgestiegen ist


 
Es gibt auch Leute, die von einer ATI 5870 auf eine GTX 480 umsteigen.


----------



## repugnant_snake@cynoba (22. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, die von einer ATI 5870 auf eine GTX 480 umsteigen.


Ich denke mit einem i7 hat man genauso viel Zukunftssicherheit, wie mit dem neuen Sechskerner von AMD.

Es reicht ja für die meisten Spiele eh jeder Zweikerner aus, den Vierkerner kauft man ja auch nur wegen der Zukunftssicherheit, wozu braucht man da jetzt einen Sechskerner?

Sicher, wenn ich mir jetzt ein neues System zusammenstellen würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich auch zum AMD 6core greifen, aber einfach, weil der Preis so super ist. (200€ FTW!)


----------



## OpamitKruecke (22. Mai 2010)

53 Grad hat die NB, aber der Kühler is knalleheiß^^


----------



## bigosik (22. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, die von einer ATI 5870 auf eine GTX 480 umsteigen.



PC Freaks ohne leben anders kann man sich sowas nicht erklären 

mal ganz nebenbei ich hoffe das der Bully (BULLDOZER) auf nem AM3 board laufen wird, wenn nicht ist aber auch nicht tragisch 6-Kerner sind uns ja schon sicher .


----------



## repugnant_snake@cynoba (22. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> PC Freaks ohne leben anders kann man sich sowas nicht erklären


Ich kann nicht mal meine GTX275 gebührend ausreizen!


----------



## Yanzco (22. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Einfach nur lächerlich was manche hier verzapfen.
> Fakt ist das I7 einen vorteil in Auflösungen & Einstellungen hat mit den kein normaler Mensch spielt.
> Sobald man in FullHD  Auflösung zockt damit ist 1920x1080 gemeint,  mit allen was geht auf HIGH schwindet der Vorteil in 95% aller spiele, ausgenommen vielleicht ANNO und GTA4 !
> 
> ...


Erstens bei mir Limitierd die Grafikkarte bestimmt nicht und schon wieder Benchmarks keine eigenen Erfahrung. 
Und ich Spiele auf nem 40zoll FullHD LED TV und  dort hab ich die erfahrung gesammelt in 1920-1080 aber die Auflösung ist ja so niedrig.
wenn du einmal selbst und kein Benchmark gesehen hast wie der i7 bei Multi-Gpu in hohen Auflösung abgeht würdest du nicht so ein schrott reden.Da kann nunmal jeder Phenom einpacken.
PS:auch ne Radeon HD5870 Limitiert  beim i7 2 nicht mehr
Aber du scheinst dein ganzes wissen sowieso aus den Internet zu haben
Und warum wilst du dir den nen Bulldozer hollen.
Cpus bringen doch in spielen nichts.
@Quanti
Bist wohl so einer der denkt ab 30 fps ist alles gleichaber das ist nicht so.Spiele mal MW2 JC2 Metro Crysis und GTA mit 30fps und dann mal mit 60fps dann wirst du sehen was ich meine.
Ausser Stratiegie Games spiele ich nichts mit 30fps und dann meist nur weil ein Limit drin ist.Für mich sind Actionspiele nur richtig flüssig wenn sie mit 60fps laufen


----------



## OpamitKruecke (22. Mai 2010)

Alle meine Fanboys sind schon da *sing*


----------



## Muhuj (22. Mai 2010)

OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Alle meine Fanboys sind schon da *sing*


 
Stimmt wohl nur wenige die den AMD haben stimmen für DEN i7

Oder umgekehrt 

mal schauen was noch so kommt , eventuell noch richtig überzeugende sachen 

achso warum Bulldozer´? weist du was in 1-2 Jahren los ist?

Meine Glaskugel sagt Mehrkernoptimierung 


Gruß


----------



## Tytator (22. Mai 2010)

repugnant_snake@cynoba schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mal meine GTX275 gebührend ausreizen!



Dann machst du irgendwas falsch!


----------



## bigosik (22. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, die von einer ATI 5870 auf eine GTX 480 umsteigen.





repugnant_snake@cynoba schrieb:


> Ich denke mit einem i7 hat man genauso viel Zukunftssicherheit, wie mit dem neuen Sechskerner von AMD.
> 
> Es reicht ja für die meisten Spiele eh jeder Zweikerner aus, den Vierkerner kauft man ja auch nur wegen der Zukunftssicherheit, wozu braucht man da jetzt einen Sechskerner?
> 
> Sicher, wenn ich mir jetzt ein neues System zusammenstellen würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich auch zum AMD 6core greifen, aber einfach, weil der Preis so super ist. (200€ FTW!)





Yanzco schrieb:


> Erstens bei mir Limitierd die Grafikkarte bestimmt nicht und schon wieder Benchmarks keine eigenen Erfahrung.
> Und ich Spiele auf nem 40zoll FullHD LED TV und  dort hab ich die erfahrung gesammelt in 1920-1080 aber die Auflösung ist ja so niedrig.
> wenn du einmal selbst und kein Benchmark gesehen hast wie der i7 bei Multi-Gpu in hohen Auflösung abgeht würdest du nicht so ein schrott reden.Da kann nunmal jeder Phenom einpacken.
> PS:auch ne Radeon HD5870 Limitiert  beim i7 2 nicht mehr
> ...




Hör auf du bist ein Intel-fanboy sonst nichts und musst den teuren kauf rechtfertigen um die psyche zu beruhigen.

Junge, ich hab nen Phenom X4965 und mein älterer Bruder den I5 erzähl deine Märchen deiner Oma, vielleicht glaubt Sie dir.




Edit; Und wie kommst du jetzt auf einmal auf Multi-Gpu, war davon hier die rede ? Nein, also pssst.


----------



## bigosik (22. Mai 2010)

Muhuj schrieb:


> Stimmt wohl nur wenige die den AMD haben stimmen für DEN i7
> 
> Oder umgekehrt
> 
> ...



Meine auch


----------



## Yanzco (22. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Hör auf du bist ein Intel-fanboy sonst nichts und musst den teuren kauf rechtfertigen um die psyche zu beruhigen.
> 
> Junge, ich hab nen Phenom X4965 und mein älterer Bruder den I5 erzähl deine Märchen deiner Oma, vielleicht glaubt Sie dir.
> 
> ...


Genau deswegen hatte ich auch die letzten jahre Amd und würde mir auch den Bulldozer hollen.Dein Bruder lässt den i5 wahrscheinlich auch mit standart Takt laufen.Und schon da müsstes du merken das ein i5 mit 2,6ghz fast jeden Phenom mit Standarttakt in Spielen schlägt.
Und gleich getaktet schlägt er jeden Phenom egal ob x4 oder x6.

aber wie sich das schon anhört mit älterer Bruder bist du wahrscheinlich 14 und musst das verteidigen was deine Mama gekauft hat.
Und von sonen Vogel wie dir brauch ich mich sowieso nicht rechtfertigen.
Der sein wissen aus benchmarks bezieht.
Selber ausprobieren heist die es
denn wenn ich so ein Intel-Fanboy währe warum habe ich mir nen x4 geholt.
Du labers echt nur Müll
@Muhuj
Die meisten die ein x4 oder x6 haben hatten auch keinen  i7
und sagen das der Phenom besser ist.Aber selbst nie ein I7 gehabt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Genau deswegen hatte ich auch die letzten jahre Amd und würde mir auch den Bulldozer hollen.Dein Bruder lässt den i5 wahrscheinlich auch mit standart Takt laufen.Und schon da müsstes du merken das ein i5 mit 2,6ghz fast jeden Phenom mit Standarttakt in Spielen schlägt.
> Und gleich getaktet schlägt er jeden Phenom egal ob x4 oder x6.


 
Ist eben so, Intel muss man immer übertakten, ansonsten bringt der nichts. 
Aber du weißt ja, was mit 1156 Brettern passiert ist, die übertaktet wurden.


----------



## Yanzco (22. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist eben so, Intel muss man immer übertakten, ansonsten bringt der nichts.
> Aber du weißt ja, was mit 1156 Brettern passiert ist, die übertaktet wurden.


Wieso bringt ein Intel  nicht übertaktet nichts.Jeder i7 mit standart tackt ist in Spielen schneller als ein Amd.
Und du weist schon das das bei umgerrechnet 1% aller Leute passiert ist die ein 1156Board haben.
Und das wahr kein fehler von Intel sondern von Foxconn.
Und der Theard heist Core I7 920-930  VS. Amd X6 1090T keiner von den cpus kommt auf so ein Board.
Das soll nicht heisen das ich da irgendwen verteidige.Sowas darf nicht passieren

PS:unsere Systeme sind doch sowieso für verschieden zwecke gedacht oder


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Wieso bringt ein Intel nicht übertaktet nichts.Jeder i7 mit standart tackt ist in Spielen schneller als ein Amd.


 
Die Frage ist aber, wie wichtig ist es 70 oder 65 Frames zu haben und dafür 300€ mehr auszugeben? 
Genau, es ist völlig Wayne. Das Geld, das man bei AMD am System spart, kann man in die Grafikkarte investieren und dann frage ich dich nochmal, welches System dann in Games besser ist. 
Der Intel mit einer 5770 oder AMD mit einer 5850. 



Yanzco schrieb:


> Und du weist schon das das bei umgerrechnet 1% aller Leute passiert ist die ein 1156Board haben.


 
Ich kenne zwei Leute, die ein 1156 System haben und bei beiden ist das Board kaputt gegangen und nur einer hat übertaktet. 



Yanzco schrieb:


> Und das wahr kein fehler von Intel sondern von Foxconn.


 
Und wer kauft bei Foxconn?



Yanzco schrieb:


> Und der Theard heist Core I7 920-930 VS. Amd X6 1090T keiner von den cpus kommt auf so ein Board.
> Das soll nicht heisen das ich da irgendwen verteidige.Sowas darf nicht passieren


 
Richtig, in Games gibts keinen Unterschied und in Anwendungen liegen sie in der Regel gleich auf, daher ist der Vergleich, wie immer, reine Geschmackssache.



Yanzco schrieb:


> PS:unsere Systeme sind doch sowieso für verschieden zwecke gedacht oder


 
Wie meinst du das?


----------



## bigosik (22. Mai 2010)

Muhuj schrieb:


> Stimmt wohl nur wenige die den AMD haben stimmen für DEN i7
> 
> Oder umgekehrt
> 
> ...





Yanzco schrieb:


> Genau deswegen hatte ich auch die letzten jahre Amd und würde mir auch den Bulldozer hollen.Dein Bruder lässt den i5 wahrscheinlich auch mit standart Takt laufen.Und schon da müsstes du merken das ein i5 mit 2,6ghz fast jeden Phenom mit Standarttakt in Spielen schlägt.
> Und gleich getaktet schlägt er jeden Phenom egal ob x4 oder x6.
> 
> aber wie sich das schon anhört mit älterer Bruder bist du wahrscheinlich 14 und musst das verteidigen was deine Mama gekauft hat.
> ...


Tip : Nimm deine Matchbox Autos und ab in de Sandkasten, da bist du  richtig  aufgehoben kleiner. 

Ja, seiner läuft mit 2,66  und der Turbo-Modus ist an.  

Wir haben ein paar spiele vor ca. 2 Monaten verglichen und der Phenom hatte mehr frames in spielen, getestet wurden:    Assassins Creed, Wolfenstein, Call of Duty 4-6  , Fear 2  ! 
...zudem liefen die Spiele geschmeidiger  auf dem AMD.

 I5 hatte fast genauso viele FPS ruckelte aber häufig, so ne art miniruckler, unerklärlich.
Der X4 Phenom zeigte diese probleme nicht.

Grafikkarte ; HD5870


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Das muss aber nicht vom Prozessor kommen, kann auch am Game oder an der Grafikkarte liegen.
Pauschalisieren darf man da nichts.
Eher mal untereinander tauschen, das bringt mehr.


----------



## bigosik (22. Mai 2010)

Nicht wirklich, den die miniruckler gab es auf dem phenom nicht, also die spiele waren sicherlich nicht schuld.
An der Grafikkarte kanns auch nicht liegen ! 

Wir haben beide eine HD5870,  allerdings vom anderen Hersteller aber das wirkt sich ja nicht auf die Performance aus.


----------



## Yanzco (22. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, den die miniruckler gab es auf dem phenom nicht, also die spiele waren sicherlich nicht schuld.
> 
> An der Grafikkarte kanns auch nicht liegen, wir haben beide ne HD5870 allerdings vom anderen Hersteller,  aber das wirkt sich ja nicht auf die Performance aus.


Da siegt man das du keine Plan hast .
Sowas liegt sicher nicht an der Cpu.
Er an dem was davor am schreibtisch sitzt.
Und wenn man nen Cpu testet sollte man welche nehmen die CPUlastig sind und nicht welche die jeder 08/15 PC schafft 
Teste mal GTA Just Cause 2 DA oder ein Paar Stratiegie spiele
@Quanti
Wo kostet ein I7 300euro mehr als ein x6 einen 920 kriegt man schon für 200
und den 1090t erst ab so 270 vllt mehr oder weniger.
Da wird das system bestimmt nicht teurer als bei Amd
Und wie oft soll ich noch schreiben es geht hier nicht um 250 oder 260fps
Sondern wie bei Just Cause 2 ohne Sli.
City benchmark von min24 auf min58 vom tausch x4 940@3,6 auf i7 @3,6.
Das ist für mich schon ein Unterschied.
Und ich hab gesagt das der i7i hn Spielen besser ist nicht gleich.
und niemand kauft bei Foxconn aber die stellen die Sockel her
Und der Brand ist nur bei Extreme ocen  passiert
PS:Gehe jetzt CL gucken hoffentlich gewinnt Bayer bin zwar kein bayern Fan schön währe es trotzdem


----------



## bigosik (22. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> City benchmark von min24 auf min58 vom tausch x4 940@3,6 auf i7 @3,6.
> Das ist für mich schon ein Unterschied.



und dann bist du aufgewacht ?

I7 ist kaum schneller in spielen als I5,  also wie schon gesagt deine Märchenstunde solltest Du besser deinen Sandkastenfreunden erzählen kleiner INTEl-boy.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> @Quanti
> Wo kostet ein I7 300euro mehr als ein x6 einen 920 kriegt man schon für 200


 
Ich bezog mich jetzt auf die Plattform i7/940 BE. Du hast das ja erwähnt, ich rechne nur vor, was die beiden so kosten.
Und wenn ich das eben so sehe, kann der AMD User halt eine stärkere GraKa kaufen, so gibt er ähnlich viel Geld aus wie mans für Intel ausgeben würde, hat aber deutlich mehr Spielepower und ich denke mal, dass wir uns darüber einig sind, dass mit der GraKa die Spieleperformance steht oder fällt.


----------



## bigosik (22. Mai 2010)

Ach lasse ihn , spätestens in 12 Monaten werkelt ein 1090T in seinem Rechner da spiel X und Z am ruckeln sind. 

Der weiss doch nichtmal das 90-95% aller Spiele da draussen grafiklimitiert sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Mir ist es eigentlich egal, ob einer ein 1366 System kauft, aber ihm muss klar sein, dass er viel Geld für Features bezahlt, die er nie nutzen wird.
1366er Rechner kauft man eigentlich nur wegen CF/SLI oder zum Benchen, sonst braucht sie niemand.
Der 1090T mag teurer sein als ein 920/930. Aber wenn man guckt, was ein 960 kostet, dann relativiert sich das schon wieder und ein 960 ist ja nun mal nicht doppelt so schnell wie ein 930 obwohl er doppel so viel kostet.

Außerdem kostet der 930 schon 300 Ocken.  KLICK


----------



## Muhuj (22. Mai 2010)

Zum Glück schreiben wir hier über das Forum und stehen nicht alle Live voreinander   

Öhm ich habe mal was gelesen von bei dem Amd 1090T   2 kerne "ausmachen" und Höher übertakten  wären sie dann in etwa gleich?  und sobald 6 kerne sin machen ihm die Hoden wieder Fruchtbar machen 

Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen das ich nie Strategie Spiele spiel sondern NUR Shooter / Ego Shooter spiele 

Gruß

EDIT:  Der Preisunterschied bei beiden System ist bei Ca. 160 €

AMD  1090T: 4Gb g.Skill  Ripjaws 1333mhz  Msi  890gxm-65
Intel  i7  930 : Asus Rampage Gene 2 , 6GB Corsair Dom. 1833 Mhz


----------



## pagani-s (22. Mai 2010)

dann hol dir doch nen phenom2 x4 955 und gut is 
wenn dann wegen zuwenig cpu leistung ruckelt is der bulldozer schon raus und du kannst den nehmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Muhuj schrieb:


> Öhm ich habe mal was gelesen von bei dem Amd 1090T 2 kerne "ausmachen" und Höher übertakten  wären sie dann in etwa gleich? und sobald 6 kerne sin machen ihm die Hoden wieder Fruchtbar machen


 
Man kann aus dem 6 Kerner einen Quad machen und ihn dann mit einer TDP von 90 Watt betreiben, was schon sehr gut ist.



Muhuj schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen das ich nie Strategie Spiele spiel sondern NUR Shooter / Ego Shooter spiele


 
Dann reicht dir ein Athlon X3.


----------



## bigosik (22. Mai 2010)

Ok, ich bin aus diesem thread für immer und ewig raus, hab besseres zu tun ! Viel spass weiterhin mit dem INTEL-Boy
Hier noch ein Bench, netter versuch I7 !

Nichtmal bei GTA4 kann diese überteuerte CPU punkten, peinlich !

Technic3D Review: CPU's: AMD Phenom II X4 965 – schneller als alles andere? - Seite 5: Spiele Benchmarks

BYE


----------



## Muhuj (22. Mai 2010)

Ich will schon etwas mehr Leistung 

Ich hatte ja ein Q6600 @ 3 Ghz
Asus P5Q Turbo
4Gb Ram von VData
650 Watt Netzteil 
4890 Vapor-X 2GB
Corsair Obsidian 800 D  Case

Ich habe sage und schreibe 750 € !!!!!!  für das System bekommen, wer kauft da nicht gerne was neues 

Ich denke über Crossfire schon nach! Allerdings erst wenn eine geplante 5870 Msi Lightning nicht mehr ausreicht bzw. 6XXX oder 7XXX Serie
Oder ich gerade mal Geld über habe!

Leisten könnte ich mir beide System Egal ob 1090T oder i7   930.

Am 01.07 kommt eine vernünftige Wakü also kein Billiges Kinderspielzeug sondern was gutes und evtl. eine SSD 80Gb oder so denn die sind einfach noch zu teuer in meinen Augen!


----------



## pagani-s (22. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Ok, ich bin aus diesem thread für immer und ewig raus, hab besseres zu tun ! Viel spass weiterhin noch mit dem INTEL-Boy
> Hier noch ein Bench, netter versuch I7 !
> 
> Nichtmal bei GTA4 kann diese überteuerte CPU punkten, peinlich !
> ...


 
das ist schon klar das wenn man den i7 920 auf den selben tackt tacktet wie der phenom dann sieht die sache wieder etwas anders aus


----------



## bigosik (22. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Da siegt man das du keine Plan hast .
> Sowas liegt sicher nicht an der Cpu.
> Er an dem was davor am schreibtisch sitzt.
> Und wenn man nen Cpu testet sollte man welche nehmen die CPUlastig sind und nicht welche die jeder 08/15 PC schafft
> ...





pagani-s schrieb:


> das ist schon klar das wenn man den i7 920 auf den selben tackt tacktet wie der phenom dann sieht die sache wieder etwas anders aus


Es zählt für die meisten da draussen der auslieferungstakt und die damit verbundene Leistung !

Der Phenom läuft mit standardtakt und der Intel auch und nur das ist von bedeutung ,   also kommt nicht immer mit dem Übertakten.

Nicht jeder hat lust auf unstabile, künstlich aufgedrehte hardware.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

pagani-s schrieb:


> das ist schon klar das wenn man den i7 920 auf den selben tackt tacktet wie der phenom dann sieht die sache wieder etwas anders aus


 
Aber Standardtakt zählt, denn darum gehts. Wenn der Standarduser bei Media Markt einen Rechner kauft, dann hat der keine Ahnung von Übertakten, will er auch nicht, er gibt ja eben mehr Geld aus, damit er Schnelleres hat als andere.


----------



## pagani-s (22. Mai 2010)

macht doch was ihr wollt


----------



## ZeroToxin (22. Mai 2010)

tjo wenn ich mir die benches so ansehe, merk ich nur, dass der 965 wenn er auf 3,8 getaktet is, teilweise weniger leistung bringt als auf standard.

desweiteren hat der 920iger, welcher so oder so scho einiges an mhz weniger hat als der 965, nur marginal weniger leistung.

das allein spricht schon für den 920iger, welcher mit 2,66ghz nich mal 2min/max fps weniger hat als der 965@3,8

ergo: n 965 mit 1,2GHZ mehr leistung als ein 920iger@stock hat SAGE und SCHREIBE 2 FPS mehr lt Tech3D als n 920iger.

takte den 920iger mal auf 3,8 und erfreue dich der weit höheren mehrleistung 

und edith sagt: der TE will OC'en. somit hat er mit dem 920iger die eigentlich bessere wahl. der 1090T lohnt nich in games, genauso wenig wie n Intel 6Kerner momentan lohnen würde.

und sollte es in 2-3 jahren dennoch so weit sein, brauchste so ca für alles was an 8+ cores kommt n neues board.


----------



## bigosik (22. Mai 2010)

Auch der Phenom 965 der mit standarttakt läuft ist schneller als i7-920, erst richtig schauen dann posten.

Technic3D Review: CPU's: AMD Phenom II X4 965 – schneller als alles andere? - Seite 5: Spiele Benchmarks


----------



## IronAge (22. Mai 2010)

Die Nehalems haben im Verhältnis zum Referenztakt das wesentlich größere OC Potential.

Ein I5 750 kann selbst das bessere OC Potential außen vor gelassen dem AM3 6 Kerner in der Praxis das Wasser reichen.

AM3 macht vor allem als Budget Lösung Sinn wenn einen kleineren Phenom kauft - also einen X4 oder noch besser einen X2/X3 bei dem sich Cores freischalten lassen. 

Oder wenn man scharf ist auf USB 3.0 oder S-ATA-3.

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt dann ist die Intel Platform die bessere Wahl - schon weil man dort auch in Bezug auf SLI/Crossfire nicht festgelegt ist.


----------



## bigosik (22. Mai 2010)

Ich werde noch ein paar Monate warten und mit dann einen auf mindestens 3,6 GHZ getakten X6 in der 95W version zulegen, oder ebend den Bulldozer aber da weiss man nocht nicht ob die überhaupt laufen auf AM3

Im moment bietet mir ein 1055T zu wenig takt und ein 1090T ist mit zu teuer. Vom übertakten halte ich nichts,  deswegen warte ich lieber auf bessere X6 modelle. 

So viele Games die von 6-Kernen profetiren werden, wirds in den nächsten monaten so denke ich nicht geben...  da kann man sich  noch entspannt zurücklehnen  mit nem X4 965 Phenom


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> So viele Games die von 6-Kernen profetiren werden, wirds in den nächsten monaten so denke ich nicht geben... da kann man sich noch entspannt zurücklehnen mit nem X4 965 Phenom


 
Auf jeden Fall, selbst ein X3 reicht locker.


----------



## IronAge (22. Mai 2010)

Laut AMD soll es definitiv einen Bulldozer geben für AM3.

Wer also innerhalb der nächsten 1-2 Jahre wieder ein Upgrade machen möchte hat damit einen weiteren guten Grund für ein AM3 System.

Mit Sandy Bridge und dem X68 gibt es bei Intel Anfang nächsten Jahres schon wieder neue Sockel - Nachschub mit aktuelleren/stärkeren CPUs für Sockel 1156/1366 ist danach ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## PCTom (22. Mai 2010)

jungs die profis setzen auf 1090 T  

Neu und lieferbar - PCGH-6-Core-PC: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T + Radeon HD 5870 [Anzeige] - pc games hardware, pcgh


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Das Netzteil.....


----------



## ZeroToxin (22. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Auch der Phenom 965 der mit standarttakt läuft ist schneller als i7-920, erst richtig schauen dann posten.
> 
> Technic3D Review: CPU's: AMD Phenom II X4 965 – schneller als alles andere? - Seite 5: Spiele Benchmarks



erstma den post den du zu kritisieren hast verstehen lernen, dann posten. 

natürlich liefert der 965@standard da bessere werte, is ja auch @stock schneller als der 920iger. aber schau dir mal die werte an. das sind vielleicht 2-3fps was der besser is trotz der 3,4ghz im vergleich zu den 2,66 des 920iger.

takte beide gleich, dann haste n vergleichbares resultat. nämlich das, dass der 920iger bei SELBEM takt schneller ist als der vergleichbare AMD Prozessor.

und wie schon gesagt, dem TE gehts nich um stock potential, dem gehts um OC. und selbst wenn ich nen 1090T @ 4,5 gegen nen 920iger @4,5 antreten lasse, wird der 1090 natürlich in allem was von 6 kernen profitiert die nase vorn haben, in allem anderen aber der 920iger


----------



## OpamitKruecke (22. Mai 2010)

Wenn ihr jetzt noch zugebt dass für 0,1 Prozent der User der Prozessor limitiert und nicht die Graka, dann nehm ich das Fanboy fast wieder zurück^^


----------



## Yanzco (22. Mai 2010)

PCTom schrieb:


> jungs die profis setzen auf 1090 T
> 
> Neu und lieferbar - PCGH-6-Core-PC: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T + Radeon HD 5870 [Anzeige] - pc games hardware, pcgh


Meinst du das ernst
Die profis sind alternate.
es gibt zig PC Games Hardware PCs mit i5-i7 bis x2-x6.

und natürlich limitiert der prozessor öfter ich glaub mit nen noch schnelleren Cpu ala bulldozer oder Sandy Bridge würde aus meinen Sli system noch mehr fps zuhohlen sein.


----------



## bigosik (22. Mai 2010)

IronAge schrieb:


> Laut AMD soll es definitiv einen Bulldozer geben für AM3.




Es ist schön


----------



## pagani-s (23. Mai 2010)

ich hab das gefühl das nimmt hier kein ende dauernd sagen schon welche viele richtige sachen und dann kommen andere und sagen das gleich nur anders formuliert
so kommen wa nicht weiter 
mich würd mal interessieren wie sich der TE entscheidet bzw wofür er im mom eher tendieren würde


----------



## Yanzco (23. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Es ist schön


Du bist irgendwie komisch

Auf der einen seite sagst du schnellere Cpus bringen in spielen nichts oder willst es nicht zugeben.Auf der anderen freust du dich das auf dein Mainboard ein schnellerer cpu passt.
Und wegen Multithreading,das gibt es auch jetzt schon.
Und auch in 2 jahren wird die Grafikkarte wichtiger sein.
Da brauchst du auch wieder ne neue Grafikkarte denn wenn der Bulldozer wirklich so schnell ist wie ihr alle sagt(hoffentlich) bremst ihn deine HD5870 sicher aus auch ne 480gtx würde ihn ausgebremsen .
Deswegen legen die i7 ja auch so zu wenn du sli-crossfire benutzt weil er dann nicht von der Grafikkarte ausgebremst wird.Und erst dann wenn die gpu nicht limitiert kann man das potenzial eines cpu erkennen.
Mit ner HD5770 oder GTX260 werden die i7 natürlich ausgebremst und legen
nur in CPU lastigen spielen vorn wie GTA oder DA.

PS:Weil du ja Benchmarks so cool findest nur für dich
Sogar ohne Turbomode gewinnt der i5


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

Irgendwann rüstet man ja bekanntlich auf,  ob ich mir den Bully in 2 oder 3 jahren hole spielt keine rolle. Es ist einfach schön zu wissen das ich kein neues Board brauchen werde im gegensatz zu dir !
Du verstanden ?

Da PCGH seit jahren von INTEL & NVIDIA geschmiert wird geht mir dein GTA4 bench am allerwertesten vorbei.


----------



## Muhuj (23. Mai 2010)

pagani-s schrieb:


> ich hab das gefühl das nimmt hier kein ende dauernd sagen schon welche viele richtige sachen und dann kommen andere und sagen das gleich nur anders formuliert
> so kommen wa nicht weiter
> mich würd mal interessieren wie sich der TE entscheidet bzw wofür er im mom eher tendieren würde




Ich finde den Amd wohl ganz gut weil die Platform mindestens 1 vielleicht 2 Jahre bestehen bleibt sprich AM3 ausser vielleicht neue Chipsätze?Die 6 Kerne locken schon 

Intel finde ich gut weil ich ein MATX Board bekomme welches voll Crossfire fähig ist. Der i7 ist ja mittlerweile schon "alt" und es kommen neue Sockel also habe ich ein "altes" System.

Wenn Intel was neues rausbringt wird das wieder verdammt teuer sein zum anfang wenn vielleicht? auch mit brachialer Leistung!Aber dafür kommt ja der Bulldozer zur not gibt es immernoch Ebay oder sonstige verkaufsplatformen für den neuen "alten" 1090T 

Ich würde mein Q6600 auch behalten nur wie schon gesagt 750€ für das System konnte ich nicht nein sagen 


Fazit :  Keine Ahnung  Amd hat schon was 

Gruß


----------



## Yanzco (23. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Irgendwann rüstet man ja bekanntlich auf !
> .... wenn es soweit ist hab ich ein passendes Mainboard , du verstanden ?


Erstens rede vernünftig oder du gehen Baumschule.
Und du hast nicht verstanden was ich damit sagen will aber lass es sein keinen Bock mit so einen erklärungsressistenten Menschen mich zu unterhalten.
Ich bin nicht der einzige der dir gesagt hat das der i7 schneller ist als der Phenom.Wenn du uns nicht glaubst selber schuld.


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

Was versuchen den I5-750 und I7-920 den da ?


AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE (Seite 8/19) - Tests - Hardware-Infos


LOL

..und schön das Fazit lesen.


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Erstens rede vernünftig oder du gehen Baumschule.
> Und du hast nicht verstanden was ich damit sagen will aber lass es sein keinen Bock mit so einen erklärungsressistenten Menschen mich zu unterhalten.
> Ich bin nicht der einzige der dir gesagt hat das der i7 schneller ist als der Phenom.Wenn du uns nicht glaubst selber schuld.



Mit so einem vollpfosten wie dir, nö


----------



## Yanzco (23. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Was versucht den I5-750 da ?
> 
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE (Seite 8/19) - Tests - Hardware-Infos
> ...


das ist Farcry2 und nicht GTA.
Und wie du vllt weist sind das anderre spiele.
Und dein letzten Kommentar hat die Meinung von dir nur verstärkt.
Mit sonen leuten wie dir kann man nicht vernünftig reden.
Immer gleich beleidigen nur dumme antworten.
Nur wissen aus dem Internet.
Traurig.
@topic
falsch kann man sich ja nicht entscheiden.
sind ja beide nicht schlecht man muss nur wissen was man haben will.


----------



## Muhuj (23. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne mich mit Benchmarks usw. nicht so aus darum ja auch der Thread hier aber ich versuch auch mal einen Benchmark zu Posten:

Technic3D Review: CPU's: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T – AMDs neues Sixpack! - Seite 4: 3D Benchmarks

Gruß


----------



## Yanzco (23. Mai 2010)

Muhuj schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit Benchmarks usw. nicht so aus darum ja auch der Thread hier aber ich versuch auch mal einen Benchmark zu Posten:
> 
> Technic3D Review: CPU's: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T – AMDs neues Sixpack! - Seite 4: 3D Benchmarks
> 
> Gruß


Ich würde mir nicht soviel auf Benchmarks einbilden.
sondern sie nur als grobe richtlinie sehen.
Bei dem Benchmark zum beispielhttp://www.hardware-infos.com/tests.php?test=75&seite=8 ist der i7 940 hinter 920 das stimmt sicher nicht.
abgesehen davon ist die seite auch ********.
und wie du bei deinen benchmark siehst ist sogar der i5 mit 4ghz 5000 punkte schneller als ein x6 mit4 ghz.
also ich würde immer das hohlen was im moment schneller ist und nicht das was mal schneller sein könnte
Obwohl ich nicht glaube das da so ein unterschied ist vllt 3000 punkte aber ich weis es nicht.
jeder Benchmark auf jeder seite ist anders
Edit:
Oh grad gesehen das das ja 05 ist.
Aber guck dier mal den Farcry 2 benchmark an da siehst du das alle cpus fast gleich auf sind weil die Grafikkarte bremst.
Und deswegen kann man schon nichts zur leistung der einzelnen cpu aussagen


----------



## Muhuj (23. Mai 2010)

Kann wohl sein wie gesagt ich habe dafür zu wenig Ahnung was die Benchmarks betrifft!

In dem Benchmark den Ich gepostet habe ist unter Spielebenchmarks der Neue 6 Kerner von Intel auch hinter manch anderen Prozessoren.
Aber wie da auch schön steht :

Was sich im Review zum Core i7 860 schon abgezeichnet hatte, setzte sich  beim Core i7 980X fort. Ruckelte ArmA2 bei den Quad-Cores mit aktivem  HT, so wollte es mit den 12 Threads des Gulftown Prozessors nicht einmal  mehr starten und stürzte nach dem Splashscreen reproduzierbar ab. ArmA2  ist somit ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass Software für Multi-Core  Prozessoren optimiert sein muss und es durchaus mit zu vielen Threads zu  Problemen kommen kann.


Gruß


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

Wie üblich!  
Lediglich in niedrigen Auflösungen kann INTEL punkten, in hohen wendet sich das Blatt: Hexa-Core für alle! - AMD Phenom II X6 im Test - Benchmarks [Spiele: GTA IV] (Seite 25) - Tests bei HardTecs4U

I5-750 verliert in allen spielen.


----------



## Yanzco (23. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Wie üblich!
> Lediglich in niedrigen Auflösungen kann INTEL punkten, in hohen wendet sich das Blatt: Hexa-Core für alle! - AMD Phenom II X6 im Test - Benchmarks [Spiele: GTA IV] (Seite 25) - Tests bei HardTecs4U
> 
> I5-750 verliert in allen spielen.


Jetzt mal wirklich in ernst ohne streiten glaubst du wirklich das ein Phenom einen i5 750 oder i7 in spielen schlägt.
Oder holst du dir  dein wissen wirklich nur aus den Internet
In hohen auflösungen bremst ja auch wieder die Karten.Wie oft muss man dir das noch erklären.
Stecke mal ne 2. dazu und du wirst sehen wie der i7 davonfliegt
Was auch komisch ist das ich in vielen seiten und im bekannten Kreis gehört habe das die x6 bei Gta probleme machen


----------



## Muhuj (23. Mai 2010)

Wie auch immer   

Ich sehe das Intel gute Prozessoren hat allerdings Amd auch!

In den Benchmark sehe ich aber hauptsächlich eins :

Sie liegen alle um die 5 max 10 Fps aneinander und alle deutlich über dem Was mein Q6600 kann!

Wenn ich bedenke das ich ca. 300€ Drauflege und ein (* Darf ich sagen 50% schnelleres System habe?? mehr oder weniger? *)  Inkl. 5870 Ati neues Case und neues Sleeve Projekt 

Dann nehme ich doch den Amd weil auch der Sockel erhalten bleibt!


Gruß


----------



## Yanzco (23. Mai 2010)

Muhuj schrieb:


> Wie auch immer
> 
> Ich sehe das Intel gute Prozessoren hat allerdings Amd auch!
> 
> ...


Na dann viel spass mit deinen neuen cpu.
Aber ich hoffe für dich das du merkst das man Benchmarks nicht immer glauben sollte.
Aber natürlich bauen beide gute cpus sonst würde es den einen oder anderen nicht mehr geben.Das hat auch nie jemand bestriten ausser Biogsik
der meint er müsse die Intel cpus schlechter machen als sie sind.
Gute nacht euch allen.Muss morgen wieder arbeiten damit ich mir auch in den nächsten jahren cpus egal ob Intel oder Amd kaufen kann
PS:mail mich mal an wenn du denn cpu hast dan können wir ja mal um die wette benchen und sehen so welcher cpu nun wirklich schneller ist.


----------



## flacco (23. Mai 2010)

Streiten die sich welche CPU schneller ist, lol
Habt ihr ne Single-GPU karte wie hd5870 oder GTX480 ist es latte ob ihr Phenom 965 oder i5-750 habt, es sei den ihr spielt auf low in 800x600.

Gebt das gesparte falls ihr euch für AMD entscheidet lieber für anständige Grafikkarten aus


----------



## flacco (23. Mai 2010)

> AMD Phenom II X4 965 vs Intel Core i5 750: Gaming
> 
> Both of these PCs make great gaming systems. The ATI Radeon HD 5770 offers very good performance as well as support for the latest DirectX 11 features from forthcoming games as well as those built in to Window 7 and Windows Vista. While you may get better raw speed out of an older card (think: Radeon HD 4890), you'll miss out on quality-enhancing features such as tessellation, which gives increased object detail, and depth-of-field lens effects which give 3D scenes considerably more realism.
> 
> ...


In spielen wie man sehen kann völlig egal welchen man nimmt.
Ich würde trotzdem das AMD system empfehlen, mehr Zukunft     


  Quelle ; http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/index.cfm?NewsID=3207577


----------



## pagani-s (23. Mai 2010)

is doch nun alles egal er hat sich doch für den amd entschieden und gut is


----------



## OpamitKruecke (23. Mai 2010)

Kommen wir zum Schluss:

Nachdem jetzt alle Teilnehmer dieses Threats ihre Männlichkeit demonstriert haben durch Benchmark-Wettkämpfe, Beleidigungen der "anderen" Seite, Angeben mit Realen und virtuellen Kernen, sind wir kein mm weitergekommen und dem Threadsteller hats auch nichts gebracht.

Jungs ihr wart Spitze 

Ich geh jetzt ins Bett, bevor ich nen Lachflash krieg


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

Gutte Entscheidung für volle details nimmt man Phenom 

CRYSIS

http://news.ati-forum.de/images/stories/Testberichte/2009/PhenomII_965_C3/crysis1920vh.jpg

FAR CRY2

http://news.ati-forum.de/images/stories/Testberichte/2009/PhenomII_965_C3/farcry21920uh.jpg


Test - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition (C3-Stepping) - Benchmarks: Crysis


----------



## amdintel (23. Mai 2010)

OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Kommen wir zum Schluss:
> 
> Nachdem jetzt alle Teilnehmer dieses Threats ihre Männlichkeit demonstriert haben durch Benchmark-Wettkämpfe, Beleidigungen der "anderen" Seite, Angeben mit Realen und virtuellen Kernen, sind wir kein mm weitergekommen und dem Threadsteller hats auch nichts gebracht.
> 
> ...



die Männlichkeit ist , 
einen sehr starken PC zu haben  , der rest iss ja egal...
und scheiß egal ob man es braucht 
ist im prinzip das gleiche wie beim Auto ... der PS protzt,
trotzdem ist Fakt das man den 1366  am besten erweitern kann was nicht jeder braucht , ein I5 oder O8xxx tut es auch.
Frauen oder Mädels sind da wesentlich bescheidener .


----------



## repugnant_snake@cynoba (23. Mai 2010)

OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Kommen wir zum Schluss:
> 
> Nachdem jetzt alle Teilnehmer dieses Threats ihre Männlichkeit demonstriert haben durch Benchmark-Wettkämpfe, Beleidigungen der "anderen" Seite, Angeben mit Realen und virtuellen Kernen, sind wir kein mm weitergekommen und dem Threadsteller hats auch nichts gebracht.
> 
> ...


Ich bin ein Mädchen


----------



## XE85 (23. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Auch der Phenom 965 der mit standarttakt läuft ist schneller als i7-920, erst richtig schauen dann posten.
> 
> Technic3D Review: CPU's: AMD Phenom II X4 965 – schneller als alles andere? - Seite 5: Spiele Benchmarks



was willst du mit dem Test im GPU Limit zeigen?? ... wenn es um Prozessoren geht ist der völlig für die Tonne - man kann Prozessoren nicht im GPU Limit vergleichen - da kann man genausogut würfeln und danach entscheiden




bigosik schrieb:


> Da PCGH seit jahren von INTEL & NVIDIA geschmiert wird geht mir dein GTA4 bench am allerwertesten vorbei.



hast du für diese dreiste Anschuldigung auch irgendeinen Beweis - wenn nicht dann sei mal ganz schnell still




bigosik schrieb:


> Was versuchen den I5-750 und I7-920 den da ?
> 
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE (Seite 8/19) - Tests - Hardware-Infos
> ...




Auch ein eigenartiger Test wenn man zB gleich die erste Tabelle mit der 800x600 auflösung betrachtet: dort ist ein PII X4 940 bei 7% mehrtakt gegenüber einem PII X4 920 gleich 9% schneller  - bei sonst gleichem Settig

geht man dann zu Crysis wirds noch abenteuerlicher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







amdintel schrieb:


> trotzdem ist Fakt das man den 1366 am besten erweitern kann



setz die blaue Brille ab - sowohl Sockel 1366 laos auch der 1156 sind bereits EOL - Sandy Bridge erfordert einen neuen Sockel - der mit abstand am besten erweiterbare Sockel ist der AM3 - vom Dual Core bis zum High End Bulldocer läuft alles drauf




Muhuj schrieb:


> Intel Core i7 920 oder 930
> 
> AMD X6 1090T
> 
> Es soll hochgetaktet werden mit Wasserkühlung.



also bei der auswahl ganz klar den 1090T 



Muhuj schrieb:


> EDIT:
> 
> Was würdest ihr empfehlen wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen "würde"
> 
> ...



980X

mfg


----------



## Yanzco (23. Mai 2010)

Last es sein man kann Biogosik nichts erklären er wird uns noch 1000 mal irgendwelche Benchmarks zeigen.
5 Leute haben im erklärt das man CPUs nicht am Grafiklimit testen sollte.
Aber er ist so ein AMD-Fanboy das alls andere als AMd-ATI ******** ist.
Dan kommen auch noch sone aussage wie PCGH wird von Intel und Nvidia bestochen.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (23. Mai 2010)

repugnant_snake@cynoba schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Mädchen



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  Und aus Österreich..... Da is eh alles bissl anders als im Badnerland


----------



## pagani-s (23. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Last es sein man kann Biogosik nichts erklären er wird uns noch 1000 mal irgendwelche Benchmarks zeigen.
> 5 Leute haben im erklärt das man CPUs nicht am Grafiklimit testen sollte.
> Aber er ist so ein AMD-Fanboy das alls andere als AMd-ATI ******** ist.
> Dan kommen auch noch sone aussage wie PCGH wird von Intel und Nvidia bestochen.


 
dazu hab ich  mal nen spruch gelesen

meine meinung steht fest, bitte verwirren sie mich nicht mit tatsachen


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Was soll eigentlich der Schwachsinn mit dem Balkenvergleichen?  
Die sind doch eh die Tonne.
Einer, der sich ein 1366 System kauft, wird sicher auch noch Geld für eine 5870 übrig haben, und wenn nicht, dann hat er eine Menge falsch gemacht.
Und einer, der trotzdem viel Spieleleistung haben will, greift eben zum Phenom 955 und schraubt dort eine 5870 rein.
Auch der kann alle Games auf Max spielen.
Und der User, der das Gewisse "Extra" haben will, baut sich halt den 6 Kerner ein, denn eins ist ja nun mal klar, der Intel 6 Kerner ist nicht für die breite Masse erreichbar, auch ein 1366 Käufer schreckt der eher ab, da die Mehrleistung doch eher gering ausfällt, der Preis aber umso höher ist.
Da lohnt es sich viel mehr in CF/SLI zu investieren (was mit einem guten 1366 Brett ja problemlos möglich ist) und dann wischt man mit dem 980 X eh den Boden auf.


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

Wie ich schon mehrmals gesagt habe kein normaler Mensch spielt auf LOW bzw Middle in 1024X768.

So gut wie jeder möchte heutzutage  in FULLHD zocken mit allen details ! Es ist egal welchen Bench ich mir auch ansehe,  I5-750 verliert in der ebend erwähnten Auflösung immer gegen Phenom X4 965.

Scheinen wohl viel schlechter mit der grafiklimitierung klar zu kommen als AMD die guten Intels, lol 


Testet ein magazin CPUS in FullHD auflösung auf VERY HIGH, haben wir das alte bild;  INTEL sucked ab gegen AMD 


PC Perspective - Intel Lynnfield Core i7-870 and Core i5-750 Processor Review





Grafiklimitierung ?!?!? NEIN, Intel kommt mal wieder mit very high bzw. der Auflösung nicht zurecht , wie soll man sich den sonst die 31 Frames erklären ? LOL


http://www.pcper.com/images/reviews/776/farcry2-1920.jpg

FAZIT:


Tolle Spiele-CPU;   Je besser die Optik desto stärker der FPS einbruch !


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Mai 2010)

In 99% aller Fälle liegen alle CPUs im Grafiklimit gleichauf. FC2 oder Anno 1404 sind Ausnahmen.


----------



## XE85 (23. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Wie ich schon mehrmals gesagt habe kein normaler Mensch spielt auf LOW bzw Middle in 1024X768.
> 
> So gut wie jeder möchte heutzutage in FULLHD zocken mit allen details ! Es ist egal welchen Bench ich mir auch ansehe, I5-750 verliert in der ebend erwähnten Auflösung immer gegen Phenom X4 965.




du scheinst immer noch nicht zu verstehn oder verstehn zu wollen um was es bei einem CPU Vergleich eigentlich geht

Es reicht oft es schon ein andere Scene zu benchen um ein völlig anderes Ergebnis zu bekommen, das liegt daran das die CPU Last aprupt ansteigt wenn zB ein Explusion stattfindet - und dann ist aufeinmal nicht mehr die GPU limitirend sondern die CPU - egal bei welcher Auflösung - und erst dieses Worst Case Scenario zeigt die unterscheide - und genau diesen Fall kann man auch erreichen wenn man im CPU Limit - also in niedrigen Auflösungen bencht - im GPU Limit ist auch ein Athlon X4 oder Core i3 kaum langsamer als die Topmodelle - trotzdem kommt kaum Spielfreude auf wenn bei ein bisschen Aktion die FPS extrem absacken weil die Rechenleistung der CPU dafür nicht ausreicht

und genau darum gehts bei einem CPU Test - zu zeigen wie die CPUs im worst Case Scenario reagieren - und das geht nunmal nur wenn man nicht GPU Limitiert bencht - ob ich im GPU Limit jetzt 55 oder 56 FPS habe ist völlig Hupe und für einen Prozessorvergleich absolut irrelevant - und wer diese Werte fürs Fazit eines CPU Test hernimmt der macht ganz klar was falsch 


Edit:



bigosik schrieb:


> PC Perspective - Intel Lynnfield Core i7-870 and Core  i5-750 Processor Review



Hie sieht man - vor allem bei WIC und L4D - sehr schön das die intel CPUs deutlich mehr Reserven haben wenn es zu einer CPU Lastigen Scene kommt - FC2 scheint schon bei 1024x768 GPU Limitiert sein - mit einer absenkung auf 800x600 könnte man das untersuchen


mfg


----------



## padme (23. Mai 2010)

jungs danke...
ich hab mir hier köstlich amüsiert, bleibt am ball ich schau heute abend noch mal rein..


----------



## amdintel (23. Mai 2010)

irgendwie ist das ja ma wieder so richtig geil ..
die Punkt Zahl ist ja so wichtig,
in der Realität und in der Praxis merkt keiner einen Unterschied ,
Intel Punktet  aber ganz klar , wegen der besten ausbaufähigkeit, da kann AMD nicht mit halten,
X58 bis zu 24 GB Ram, 2 x ATI oder  2 x  Nvidia  usw. 
u.a. verfügen alle  I7 9xx CPUs über mehr als rechreigend viele Reserven, alo selbst unter 100 % dauerlast reagiert der 920 immer noch schnell , hatte ich selber damals als ich mir den I7 geholt hatte  mal aus probiert  , brauchen tut ich den I7 zwar nicht aber ende 2008  gab  es nicht anderes und besseres als I7 920..  
und bereut habe ich es bis heute NICHT .


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> du scheinst immer noch nicht zu verstehn oder verstehn zu wollen um was es bei einem CPU Vergleich eigentlich geht
> 
> 
> 
> mfg



und du scheinst nicht zu verstehen das mich die CPU Leistung in Auflösungen unterhalb 1920x1080 bzw. Grafikeinstellungen unterhalb "VERY HIGH" nicht interessieren.

Ich zocke alles in FullHD mit maximalen details und der Phenom liefert in verbindung mit einer HD5870 göttliche Spieleperformance.

Mit einem i5-750 müsste ich in allen spielen leichte abstriche machen, teilweise deutliche wie bei FAR CRY 2 und COLIN MCRAE DIRT 2


Zum letzten mal, es interessiert micht nicht ob Spiel X oder Z  in 1680 auf middle besser auf ner INTEl CPU läuft.
Ich würde nie und nimmer in dieser Einstellung spielen mit nem 27 ZOLLER, bekomme schon Augenkrebs wenn ich AA/AF abschalte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> in der Realität und in der Praxis merkt keiner einen Unterschied ,
> Intel Punktet aber ganz klar , wegen der besten ausbaufähigkeit, da kann AMD nicht mit halten,
> X58 bis zu 24 GB Ram, 2 x ATI oder 2 x Nvidia usw.


 
Was soll denn der Unsinn mit der Ausbaufähigkeit? 
Ist doch völlig Wayne ob einer 4, 8 oder 24GB RAM hat, den Unterschied merkt er nicht.
Und 2x ATI oder 2x Nvidia geht bei AMD ebenso.
Außerdem musst du da nicht immer den 1366 ausgraben, CF/SLI kann man auch mit einem 1156 machen.
Nur eben bei beiden günstiger als beim 1366.


----------



## XE85 (23. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> und du scheinst nicht zu verstehen das mich die CPU Leistung in Auflösungen unterhalb 1920x1080 bzw. Grafikeinstellungen unterhalb "VERY HIGH" nicht interessieren.
> 
> Ich zocke alles in FullHD mit maximalen details und der Phenom liefert in verbindung mit einer HD5870 göttliche Spieleperformance.
> 
> ...



Ich starte nochmal einen dritten Anlauf dir zu erklären worum es bei einem CPU Test geht ... es geht schlicht darum welche CPU bei einem Worst Case Scenario die maximale Leistungsreserve hat

Beispiel: du spielst in 1920x1080 mit 4xAA und 8xAF mit etwa 60FPS - da wir uns im extremen GPU Limit befinden haben ein i3, ein 965, ein 1090T und ein 980X etwa die gleichen FPS - die GPU ist entscheident - kommt es jetzt zu einer für die CPU extrem anspruchsvollen Scene (Explusion, Massengefecht in einem Multiplayerspiel, ...), kann es passieren das das Spiel trotz der extremen Auflösung von der CPU und nicht mehr von der GPU Limitiert wird - also in ein CPU Limit kippt - und dann macht es sehrwohl einen unterschied wenn die FPS aufgrund einer zu schwachen CPU auf unspielbare 15FPS oder eben nur auf 55FPS oder überhaupt nicht einbrechen weil die CPU genügend reserven hat.

Und genau das Festzustellen welche CPU die meisten Reserven hat ist ziel eines CPU Test - und da gibt es nunmal nur 2 möglichkeiten - entweder eine extrem fordernde Scene zu benchen welche erstens schwirig zu finden ist da man nie weiß ob das jetzt schon die Anspruchsvollste war oder ob es im weiteren Spielverlauf noch anspruchsvollere gibt - oder man geht den anderen - besseren - weg und stellt die Auflösung runter um ganz sicher die maximale CPU Leistung im CPU Limit zu messen

mfg


----------



## flacco (23. Mai 2010)

Leute es hängt immer vom Spiel ab aber bihosik hat nicht unrecht sobald man sehr hohe settings wählt ist phenom leicht schneller
Benchmark Results: Crysis : Intel Core i5-661: Clarkdale Rings The Death Knell Of Core 2

Ach für die katz das thema da grafikkarten eh so gut wie immer den ton vorgeben


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich starte nochmal einen dritten Anlauf dir zu erklären worum es bei einem CPU Test geht ... es geht schlicht darum welche CPU bei einem Worst Case Scenario die maximale Leistungsreserve hat


 
Der Durchschnittsspieler mit einer Durchschnitts CPU wird aber eben kein Unterschied merken und darum gehts mir in der Regel.
Ob ich nun dauerhaft 60 Frames habe oder die mal für Millisekunden auf 30 einbricht, ist völlig Wayne weils für den Spielverlauf an sich keine Rolle spielt.
Jede halbswegs aktuelle CPU ist in der Lage mit einer guten Grafikkarte jedes Spiel flüssig darstellen zu können, ganz gleich obn die Graka eigentlich zu stark für die CPU ist oder nicht.


----------



## amdintel (23. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Unsinn mit der Ausbaufähigkeit?
> Ist doch völlig Wayne ob einer 4, 8 oder 24GB RAM hat, den Unterschied merkt er nicht.
> Und 2x ATI oder 2x Nvidia geht bei AMD ebenso.
> Außerdem musst du da nicht immer den 1366 ausgraben, CF/SLI kann man auch mit einem 1156 machen.
> Nur eben bei beiden günstiger als beim 1366.



so wanne ist das nicht,
wenn du z.b. Profi Video Bearbeitung machst 
ich meine jetzt nicht diese Pippifax Clips die man online stellt sondern   "Profi Video und Film Bearbeitung" (!) 
die Video Software den vollen Ram Speicher ausnutzten kann kannst 100 % schneller mit dem I7 arbeiten als mit deinem AMD  weil der  I7   wesentlich schneller 
Video Sachen  gleichzeitig verarbeiten kann ,
als dein AMD , weil das Video Software weniger nach laden muss bei mehr im Ram Speicher aufnehmen kann.
Was  Video bearbeiten  allgemein angeht kann AMD dem I7 nicht ein mal das Wasser reichen , da sind alle Intels schneller der I5 750/850 und klar der I7 920/30... das HT und der Turboboost ist dann noch eine zusätzliche Beschleunigung wo AMD nicht mithalten kann.


----------



## XE85 (23. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Durchschnittsspieler mit einer Durchschnitts CPU wird aber eben kein Unterschied merken und darum gehts mir in der Regel.
> Ob ich nun dauerhaft 60 Frames habe oder die mal für Millisekunden auf 30 einbricht, ist völlig Wayne weils für den Spielverlauf an sich keine Rolle spielt.
> Jede halbswegs aktuelle CPU ist in der Lage mit einer guten Grafikkarte jedes Spiel flüssig darstellen zu können, ganz gleich obn die Graka eigentlich zu stark für die CPU ist oder nicht.



das ist schon richtig ... mit gehts nur darum falsche Allgemeinausagen wie  - "AMD ist bei hohen auflösungen besser" oder "Tests in 800x600 machen keinen Sinn" - richtig zu stellen




amdintel schrieb:


> ich meine jetzt nicht diese Pippifax Clips die man online stellt sondern    "Profi Video und Film Bearbeitung" (!)
> die Video Software den vollen Ram Speicher ausnutzten kann kannst 100 %  schneller mit dem I7 arbeiten als mit deinem AMD  weil der  I7    wesentlich schneller
> .



der TE möchte seinen Rechner hauptsächlich zum gamen verwenden .. also wayne interessierts ob intel oder AMD bei Bildbearbeitung schneller ist oder ob man dafür 24GB RAM braucht


mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> so wanne ist das nicht,
> wenn du z.b. Profi Video Bearbeitung machst
> ich meine jetzt nicht diese Pippifax Clips die man online stellt sondern "Profi Video und Film Bearbeitung" (!)
> die Video Software den vollen Ram Speicher ausnutzten kann kannst 100 % schneller mit dem I7 arbeiten als mit deinem AMD weil der I7 wesentlich schneller


 
Bei uns in der Firma werden Präsentationsvideos angefertigt. Mit Mac Computern, weil deren Software deutlich besser arbeitet als Windows Krempel wie Adobe oder so.
Ein HD Video in h.264 ist mit dem Mac in 1 Stunde fertig. Für das gleiche Video braucht ein 1366 System über 3 Stunden. 
Wie lange ein AMD braucht, habe ich nicht ausprobiert, weil wir keine AMD Systeme in der Firma haben.

So, und jetzt du... 



XE85 schrieb:


> das ist schon richtig ... mit gehts nur darum falsche Allgemeinausagen wie - "AMD ist bei hohen auflösungen besser" oder "Tests in 800x600 machen keinen Sinn" - richtig zu stellen
> 
> mfg


 
Ich kann nachvolziehen, was du meinst und das auch als OK ansehen.
Mir gehts aber auch darum, dass den meisten Gamern Frames und Balken völlig egal sind, solange das Game vernünftig läuft.


----------



## amdintel (23. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Firma werden Präsentationsvideos angefertigt. Mit Mac Computern, weil deren Software deutlich besser arbeitet als Windows Krempel wie Adobe oder so.
> Ein HD Video in h.264 ist mit dem Mac in 1 Stunde fertig. Für das gleiche Video braucht ein 1366 System über 3 Stunden.
> Wie lange ein AMD braucht, habe ich nicht ausprobiert, weil wir keine AMD Systeme in der Firma haben.
> 
> ...


du kannst  auch ein MAC OS auf einem I7 PC  System installieren wenn man die Sperre umgeht was illegal ist ?
Chip.online hatte mal eine zeit lang 
detailliere Anleitung dazu gegeben.


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> das ist schon richtig ... mit gehts nur darum falsche Allgemeinausagen wie  - *"AMD ist bei hohen auflösungen besser"* oder "Tests in 800x600 machen keinen Sinn" - richtig zu stellen
> 
> mfg



Ist er auch oder kannst du Benchmarks nicht lesen ?

Ach leute hört auf, soll jeder das kaufen was er will.

Ich auf alle fälle bin begeistert von der spieleperformance des phenoms X4 965.
Vom I5-750 den ich fast genauso gut kenne eher weniger trotz hoher FPS zahl immer wieder unerklärliche miniruckler.

Egal , ich bin jetzt raus aus dem Thema , viel spass weiterhin beim diskutieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> du kannst auch ein MAC OS auf einem I7 PC System installieren wenn man die Sperre umgeht was illegal ist ?
> Chip.online hatte man eine zeit lang
> detailliere Anleitung dazu gegeben.


 
Was hat das aber mit dem zu tun, was ich geschrieben habe? 
Genau, nichts. 

Es geht darum, dass man die richtige Software braucht.
Ich hab ein Videkonverter für meine PSP. Die Software braucht für einen 90min Film rund 25 Minuten.
Mein Kumpel hat noch die alte PSP (ich hab die Slim), er hat auch eine Konvertersoftware, die genau die gleiche Datei erstellt (PMP Format). Er hat nur einen alten Athlon X2 5200+. Doch die Software braucht nur 6 Minuten, bis ein 90min Film fertig ist.
Bei mir braucht die Software nur 2 Minuten (), aber meine PSP spielt die PMP Datei leider nicht ab, weil die Software nur für die alten PSPs gemacht ist (verdammter Mist )
Du siehst also, dass die Software das A und O ist, und erst danach kommt der Rechner.



bigosik schrieb:


> Ich auf alle fälle bin begeistert von der spieleperformance des phenoms X4 965.


 
Freut mich, dass du zufrieden bist, ich bin mit meinem AMD System auch mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## XE85 (23. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Ist er auch oder kannst du Benchmarks nicht lesen ?



klar kann ich nur ... 

1. Seiten die solche ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Benchmarks abliefern kann man nicht als glaubwürdig einstufen

2. nur weil der der PII X4 965 in einem Spiel schneller ist heisst das nicht das das Allgemeingültig ist - das was du hier machst ist Rosinenpickerei - du suchst dir einen Benchmark raus wo das zufällig zutrifft und stellst das dann als allgemeingültig hin - Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben kann ich da genausogut würfeln - da komme ich vll zufällig auch auf das ergebnis

auch hierzu ein Beispiel: in Trucrypt ist der Phenom auch schneller als die meisten intel CPUs - im Mittel der Anwendungen liegt er trotzdem nur im Mittelfeld

mfg


----------



## amdintel (23. Mai 2010)

boh ...
ich habe dem eingebaut im CCC nennt sich xcode_ATI 
und heißt ab den 10.4 Videokonverter, mit dem kannst du so einiges umcoden


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Wie meinen?


----------



## Yanzco (23. Mai 2010)

pagani-s schrieb:


> dazu hab ich  mal nen spruch gelesen
> 
> meine meinung steht fest, bitte verwirren sie mich nicht mit tatsachen


<und er hört nicht auf 
@Marc hör auf ihr seit doch sowieso gekauft


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

Da sieht man wieder wieviel ahnung du hast kleiner.

Das gleiche wurde mit der Fermi abgezogen !
In allen ausländischen und deutschen Tests verlor Gtx470 gegen HD5870 haushoch , aber nicht bei PCGH 

Warum ist das wohl so, hmmm ?

Kurzes Telefonat, dann ne Überweisung per PayPal und den Fermis gehts wieder besser....   zumindest in einem Test !



http://www.in4.pl/recenzje.htm?rec_i...r_str_numer=21 * Links ATI , rechts NVIDIA !*



http://www.benchmark.pl/testy_i_rece...rona/8818.html
http://www.in4.pl/recenzje.htm?rec_i...r_str_numer=20


http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/g...formancerating
http://ht4u.net/reviews/2010/msi_n47...force_gtx_470/




Ich habe ca. 60 Testberichte zur Gtx470 gelesen und denk mir mein teil was PCGH anbelangt. 

59 zu 1 sag ich da nur...    war wohl wieder mal das liebe Geld im spiel !


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> klar kann ich nur ...
> 
> 1. Seiten die solche ...
> 
> ...



Würdest Du diese Seiten als glaubwürdig einstufen :

PC Perspective - Intel Lynnfield Core i7-870 and Core  i5-750 Processor Review
http://www.pcper.com/images/reviews/776/farcry2-1920.jpg
Benchmark Results: Crysis : Intel Core i5-661:  Clarkdale Rings The Death Knell Of Core 2

 ....natürlich  nicht weil dein  geliebter INTEL mit hohen Auflösungen & Einstellungen zu kämpfen hat


oder diese : Test: Intel Core i5-750, Core i7-860 und Core i7-870 (Seite 32) - 08.09.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## padme (23. Mai 2010)

juhu!! ..es geht weiter, also ich bleib auf jeden fall dran


----------



## pagani-s (23. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> juhu!! ..es geht weiter, also ich bleib auf jeden fall dran


 

oh man


----------



## padme (23. Mai 2010)

pagani-s schrieb:


> oh man


mir scheint, du hast dir hier nicht alles durchgelesen

und lass mal bitte die zuschaur aussenvor


----------



## pagani-s (23. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> mir scheint, du hast dir hier nicht alles durchgelesen
> 
> und lass mal bitte die zuschaur aussenvor


 
nein das thema hier ist doch erledigt oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

Ihr müsst halt alle noch aufgeklärt werden.


----------



## padme (23. Mai 2010)

pagani-s schrieb:


> nein das thema hier ist doch erledigt oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


echt??? schade.naja war ein interessantes battle, bis hin zu pcgh ist käuflich warn auch alle klassiker mit dabei...


----------



## F-4 (23. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie meinen?



er meint wohl denn Avivo hies er so ? Videokonverter der im CCC eingebaut ist und die GPU zum Encoden und Abspielen mit ran nimmt um schneller zu sein ...
soweit ich weiss gibts diesen HW en/De coder aber nur bis zur 4xxx serie ! also von daher fuer mich wieder ein Pro zur 4670  

mfg F-4

ps: wer jetzt schon auf die 6er wartet hat sie wirklich nicht alle , denke mal ATI wird erstmal noch ne weile die 5er Karten abesetzen wollen , die low end versionen sind zum teil erst raus wieso sollten die sich schnell auf die 6er serie stuerzen ? weil nvidia gerdae so eine Konkurenz ist ? *duck* ich weiss das war gemein aber ist leider so


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

F-4 schrieb:


> er meint wohl denn Avivo hies er so ? Videokonverter der im CCC eingebaut ist und die GPU zum Encoden und Abspielen mit ran nimmt um schneller zu sein ...
> soweit ich weiss gibts diesen HW en/De coder aber nur bis zur 4xxx serie ! also von daher fuer mich wieder ein Pro zur 4670


 
Und wozu?
Als ob irgendein Stand Alone Player den Kram, den das CCC zusammenschustert, abspielen kann. 

Ich hab vier Programme, die PMP Dateien für die PSP erzeugen können, aber mein Player auf der Handkkonsole kann nur das Format von einem Programm abspielen.



F-4 schrieb:


> ps: wer jetzt schon auf die 6er wartet hat sie wirklich nicht alle , denke mal ATI wird erstmal noch ne weile die 5er Karten abesetzen wollen , die low end versionen sind zum teil erst raus wieso sollten die sich schnell auf die 6er serie stuerzen ? weil nvidia gerdae so eine Konkurenz ist ? *duck* ich weiss das war gemein aber ist leider so


 
Eben, die neuen ATI kommen erst 2011, alles andere ist kompletter Unsinn. 
Möglich ist aber auch, dass ATI sich vom Chiphersteller trennen will und was eigenes entwickelt.


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

*PCGH* wie man sie schätzt und liebt


DX11 !!!!!   Phenom X4955+ HD5870 =  48 ( Min-Frames )  

DX10 !!!!!!  Core I7-860 + HD5870 =  30 ( Min-Frames )     
... herrlich


.... da sieht man wieder bestens das man für eine ordentliche Grafikkarte (hd5870),  nen vernünftigen Prozi braucht ala X4 955 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (23. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> ....natürlich nicht weil dein geliebter INTEL mit hohen Auflösungen & Einstellungen zu kämpfen hat



Ich frage mich warum du dich ständig auf FC2 versteifst - nur weil FC2 dem Phenom besser liegt heisst das noch lange nicht das das überall gilt - das ist wie ich schonmal geschrieben habe rosinenpickerei

zm THG Test ... man sieht einen Dual Core E8500 der im bereich der Messgenauigkeit vor den anderen Testkandidaten liegt liegt - welche jetzt die schnellste CPU ist sieht man nicht - da alle 3 Auflösungen im GPU Limit gebencht wurden - steht sogar unter den Graphen das selbst die 1280x1024 Auflösung GPU Limitiert und daher wenig aussagekräftig bezüglich der CPU Leistung ist

PC Perspective - Intel Lynnfield Core i7-870 and Core i5-750 Processor Review
hier ist der PII in FC2 vorne ... nichts aussergewöhliches, im CPU Limit bei WiC und L4D sieht man schön wie viel Reserven in den i5/i7 CPUs steckt - im GPU Limit sind wieder alle nahe beisammen - also eigentl nix besonderes


zum CB Test ... warum verlinkst du das alte RAting und nicht das aktuelle? - passt das aktuelle nichts ins Weltbild?
Test: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T und 1090T BE (Seite 32) - 27.04.2010 - ComputerBase





> DX11 !!!!!   Phenom X4955+ HD5870 =  48 ( Min-Frames )
> 
> DX10 !!!!!!  Core I7-860+ HD5870 =  30 ( Min-Frames )
> ... herrlich



vergleichen wir wieder Äpfel mit Birnen damit das ergebnis ins Weltbild past was - vll solltest du mal auf die Qualitätseinstellungen schaun, zudem steht doch eindeutig dort das die Ergebnisse nicht vergleichbar sind

mfg


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

In einem Pentium 4 stecken auch noch reserven in 800x600,   da läuft sogar Crysis noch flüssig.

Ja, ja die RESERVEN


----------



## XE85 (23. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> In einem Pentium 4 stecken auch noch reserven in 800x600, da läuft sogar Crysis noch flüssig.



das bezweifele ich das crysis auf einer Herdplatte flüssig läuft vll in 3x2

mfg


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

Auf low geht P4 in 800x600 mächtig ab, aber mit Very High tut sich der Prozzi schwer.

Warum muss ich jetzt direkt wieder an den I7 denken ?


----------



## Yanzco (23. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Würdest Du diese Seiten als glaubwürdig einstufen :
> 
> PC Perspective - Intel Lynnfield Core i7-870 and Core  i5-750 Processor Review
> http://www.pcper.com/images/reviews/776/farcry2-1920.jpg
> ...


Weist du ich brauch keine Internet Seiten ich sammel meine erfahrung lieber selbst.Hatte bis vor kurzen noch beide cpus hier liegen.Ich teste  lieber immer lieber selbst.So hab ich es mit allen meinen sachen gemacht.
Und ich liebe Intel nicht.
Ich scheise auf Intel und Amd und Nvidia und Ati.
Weil es nur Namen sind.
Und du merkst es nichtmal das du der einzige bist der hier irgendwelche Benchmarks auf führt wo sein Cpu vorne liegt und die anderen schlecht macht.
Und diese miniruckler die du meinst haben nichts mit ner Cpu zu tun.
Und wie oft muss man dir das mit der Grafiklimitierung erklähren.Verstehst du das nicht.
Bei mir limitiert die Grafikkarte nicht so stark und da kann ein i7 erst richtig ausfahren.
PS:Mach doch mal den GTA Benchmark  @Mxoder lass mal Cinebench r10 durchlaufen und Poste mal deine Ergebnisse mit Bild.Ich machs auch und wir können vergleichen.
Oder schlag andere vor. Mein Computer wird deinen in jeden Spiel schlagen selbst wenn ich Sli auschalte.Und obwohl du ne HD5870 hast und ich ne 470 wird mein Computer schneller sein
Warum bist du im PCGH Forum wenn die so ******** sind.


----------



## XE85 (23. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Und wie oft muss man dir das mit der Grafiklimitierung erklähren.Verstehst du das nicht.




lass es - es passt nicht in sein Weltbild also wirds ignoriert




Yanzco schrieb:


> PS:Mach doch mal den GTA Benchmark oder lass mal Cinebench r10 durchlaufen und Poste mal deine Ergebnisse mit Bild.Ich machs auch und wir können vergleichen



wird nicht kommen - da könnte ja der i7 vorne liegen - da kommt lieber zum 100000 mal der FC2 bench der dem PII sehr gut liegt (was ja auch keiner bezweifelt oder schlechtredet - nur stellt es nunmal nicht den Regelfall dar) und der wird dann als allgemeingültig hingestellt

mfg


----------



## Yanzco (23. Mai 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> lass es - es passt nicht in sein Weltbild also wirds ignoriert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du schreibst was ich denke
Oder ich wurde von Intel und Nvidia bestochen und hab den Benchmark Sabotiert
Zitat Biogosik
da sieht man wieder bestens das man für eine ordentliche Grafikkarte  (hd5870),  nen vernünftigen Prozi braucht ala X4 955 Zitat

Was für zufall ist ja auch deine Hardware.Die muss ja gut sein

@XE85
Fetter Cpu fettes Mainboard


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

Du musst endlich kapieren das ein Phenom X4 965 in FULL HD auflösung ein leichtes Spiel gegen I5 hat.

Sehr häufig ist es knapp aber man muss bedenken das in solchen Einstellungen jeder frame   in bestimmten spielen wichtig ist.


----------



## Westcoast (23. Mai 2010)

der Phenom II X4 965 hat einen Standardtakt von 3.4hgz und der Core I5 750 nur 2.66hgz. 
mit Turbomodus kann er auf 2.8ghz oder 3.2 ghz gehen, je nachdem wieviele kerne ausgelastet werden.

wenn man den core I5 750 übrtaktet, sieht der Phenom II X4 965 keine sonne.
laufen beide cpus bei gleichem takt, der Phenom II X4 965 und der Core I5 750, ist die Intel Cpu trotzdem schneller.

momentan ist Intel von der leistung her, besser als AMD.
AMD kann die cpus aber, zu attraktiveren preisen anbieten.

Intel lässt sich den namen mitbezahlen.


----------



## XE85 (23. Mai 2010)

aha .. ein vorsprung im bereich der messgenauigkeit ist in deinen Augen also leichtes Spiel und einen unterschied von 0,5 -2 FPS siehst du ja mit deinem geschulten auge sofort

wenn man schon mit derart hohen auflösungen testet muss man zumindest ein 2x SLI/Crossfire Gespann hernehmen um halbwegs aussagekräftige werte zu bekommen

Edit.: hier sieht man schön das die i7 mit einem Multi GPU Setup auch in hohen noch deutlich zulegen können

http://www.legionhardware.com/artic...ossfire_cpu_scaling_performance_part_1,6.html


mfg


----------



## Yanzco (23. Mai 2010)

Wie du auch siehst geht er auch auf die Frage mit den Benchmarks nicht ein weil er weiß das er verlieren würde und dann seine Welt zusammenbricht.
Hier mal meine Cinebench R10 werte
Mit Phenom 2 x4 940@3,6ghz
15312Punkte
i7@3,6ghz ohne Smt
19995Punkte

Und ich weiß nur eins:
Das mein Cpu sone Cpus wie den von Bigosik zum Frühstück verputzt.


----------



## Muhuj (23. Mai 2010)

Kann man in % sagen wie viel schneller der 1090T zum Q6600 ist?Bzw als ganzes System DANKE

Q6600 @ 3 GHZ
Asus P5Q Turbo
4 GB Ram 800er
4890 Vapor- X 2gb

Vs.

Amd 1090t
Msi 890gxm-65
4gb Ram 1600er Corsair
5870 Msi Lightning 1Gb

Netzteile  Corsair HX850 (schon vorhanden)


ich hoffe man kann das CA. in % sagen 


Gruß


----------



## Yanzco (23. Mai 2010)

Muhuj schrieb:


> Kann man in % sagen wie viel schneller der 1090T zum Q6600 ist?Bzw als ganzes System DANKE
> 
> Q6600 @ 3 GHZ
> Asus P5Q Turbo
> ...


In Prozente ist das schwer zu sagen Aber es ist schon ordentlich was du an Performance gewinnst


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Wie du auch siehst geht er auch auf die Frage mit den Benchmarks nicht ein weil er weiß das er verlieren würde und dann seine Welt zusammenbricht.
> Hier mal meine Cinebench R10 werte
> Mit Phenom 2 x4 940@3,6ghz
> 15312Punkte
> ...


 
Cinebench kann man ebenso knicken wie Super PI. Total Intel lastig und daher nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## XE85 (23. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Cinebench kann man ebenso knicken wie Super PI. Total Intel lastig und daher nicht aussagekräftig.



das super Pi nicht aussagekräftig ist, da stimme ich dir zu - aber Cinebench sehr wohl da es auf dem Cinema4D Renderer basiert - und das hier intel vorne ist liegt numal daran das intel CPUs eine sehr gute IPC Leistung haben und Cinebench auch mit SMT gut skaliert 

zudem darf man nicht vergessen das auch in super PI AMDs Athlon64 klar vor den P4s waren - also hier kann keine Rede von intel optimiert sein

mfg


----------



## Yanzco (23. Mai 2010)

Und SMT wahr aus.
@Quanti
Warum schreibst du nur was wenn der Phenom verliert und nichts zu den 1000 Grafiklimitierenden Benchmarks.
Du kannst gerne auch die Benchmarks von den Spielen nehmen die ich am anfang gepostet habe .
Oder sind die auch alle Intel-Optirmiert.
Es ist nun mal Fakt das ein gleich getakteter i7 in Spielen jeden Phenom schlägt wenn die Grafikkarte nicht frühzeitig bremst.
Ist der Phenom deswegen ein schlechter Cpu NEIN er ist nur langsamer.


----------



## Levi (23. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn ich keine Aussagekräftigen Benchmarks zu Hand habe, möchte ich sagen dass dieser Threat einfach nur Hammer ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht, worum es überhaupt geht.
Ist der AMd im Game besser als ein i7?
Nö.
Ist er schlechter?
Nö
Er ist ebenso gut für aktuelle Games geeignet wie ein i7.
Wichtig ist nur, was ich dafür bezahlen muss.
Und wenn ich gucke, was eine 1366 Plattform kostet, dann ist für mich klar, dass Intel die Mehrleistung mit viel Energie erkauft (sprich Stromverbrauch).
Erinnert mich irgendwie an Nvidia. 

Oder will irgendeiner ernsthaft erklären, dass ein i7 920 @3,6GHz aufm RIIIE irgendwie stromsparend ist?


----------



## padme (23. Mai 2010)

Levi schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich keine Aussagekräftigen Benchmarks zu Hand habe, möchte ich sagen dass dieser Threat einfach nur Hammer ist.


seh ich auch so, aber gestern hatte das ganze noch ein bissl mehr pfiff..

dann allen beteiligten noch ein schönen abend, mein pc wird jetzt vom stromnetz gehen


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

Es geht darum das Yanzco denkt das die menschheit da draussen in 800x600 zockt.


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ist der Phenom deswegen ein schlechter Cpu NEIN er ist nur langsamer.



und sobald zu viel Optik ins Spiel kommt streikt der überteuerte I7 !
Warum ist der Phenom in FullHD auflösungen schneller, na ?? HAHAHHAHHAA


PS: Gleich kommt der Vogel wieder mit dem Übertakten (Unstabile künstlich augedrehte Hardware),  oder mit irgendeinem CINEBENCH der nichts über die tatsächliche Spieleleistung sagt.


----------



## padme (23. Mai 2010)

oh man oder sollte ich doch online bleiben?, aber eigentlich wollen wir noch in die (dorf)disco...


----------



## Muhuj (23. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> oh man oder sollte ich doch online bleiben?, aber eigentlich wollen wir noch in die disco...



Auf einem Sonntag`?

Viel spaß will auch xD


Gruß


----------



## padme (23. Mai 2010)

Muhuj schrieb:


> Auf einem Sonntag`?
> 
> Viel spaß will auch xD
> 
> ...


ja dorfdisco eher privater natur


----------



## Muhuj (23. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> ja dorfdisco eher privater natur




Verstehe also Parkchillen Mit Bierkasten Aktion


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> PS: Gleich kommt der Vogel wieder mit dem Übertakten (Unstabile künstlich augedrehte Hardware), oder mit irgendeinem CINEBENCH der nichts über die tatsächliche Spieleleistung sagt.


 
CPUs sollte man immer mit Standardtakt vergleichen, alles andere ist Unsinn.
Ein übertakteter i7 läuft außerhalb der von Intel vorgesetzten Spezifikationen, daher kann dessen Leistungsindex (sprich Benchmarkergebnisse) nicht anerkannt werden, da die Streuung zu groß ist.


----------



## F-4 (23. Mai 2010)

ich finde auch man solte wenn schon dann standard Takt vergleichen !
und wenn dann am besten Mobo und CPU , denn was will ich einen Intel vergleichen mit einem AMD der denn Ram Kontroller mit drin hat , die leistung wo der Intel spart verbratet er eben am NB !
dazu werden die Intels echte Energie schweine sobald man denn takt anhebt , die AMD dagegen werden meist sogar Effizienter wenn man sie Hochtaktet ...
weil der Vcoe meist eh ziemlich hoch ist kann man viel Takten ohne was umzustellen und dann steht ein Phenom oder Athlon II meist ganz gut da .
bei meinem 550Be weiss ich jedenfalls das er "nur" 9% mehr brauchen soll wenn er mit 3,8 ghz laeuft statt der 3.1 ghz und von ca 35watt/mhz auf ueber 40 watt/mhz klettert !
bei denn Intel sieht die Rechnung meist ganz anders aus und es kann kaum sein das man mit der angeblich so geringen Leistung argumentiert und dann ein bischen weiter mit Grossen OC potential daherkommt , denn beides geht sich nicht aus !

mfg F-4


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

Mit meiner HD5870 befinde ich mich in 95% aller Spiele im Grafiklimit, wozu Geld für einen I5 bzw. I7 raushauen ?  

Was hab ich davon als gamer ?

Er besitzt "lediglich"  4-Kerne und hat in den höchsten Einstellungen sehr häufig das nachsehen gegen Phenom X4 965 !

In zwei jahren wenn der X4 nicht mehr ausreicht da viele Spiele höchstwahrscheinlich von 6 bzw. 8 Kernen profetieren werden,  kauft man sich halt nen Bulldozer und ist erneut gerüstet... AM3 machts möglich.



Was machen I5-750 besitzer in zwei jahren ?

Wieder mal ein neues überteuertes Mainboard kaufen ohne Zukunft


----------



## klefreak (23. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Es geht darum das Yanzco denkt das die menschheit da draussen in 800x600 zockt.


wenn es um den Vergleich von CPU's geht darf halt nicht die GPU dank Limit das Ergebnis verfälschen...
--> und dass ein I7 mehr Rechenleistung hat bestreitet nicht mal AMD selber! in der Praxis hat jeder Hersteller seine Stärken und Schwächen, außerdem werden ja alle Produkte über den Preis ganz klassifiziert.
--> Für 300€ bekommst du bei beiden Herstellern in etwa die gleiche Leistung..

@XE  man darf sich über gewisse Leute einfach nicht ärgern, der  Threadersteller und die Masse der Mitleser hier wird die Botschaft  erkennen und unabhängig von solchem "Gelaber" (siehe quote oben) die  passende INFO rausfiltern.

@ Treadersteller:

hab selber von nem Q9550 @3,4ghz jetzt umgestellt (die alten Teile gut losbekommen) auf einen P2X6 1055t@3,9ghz auf dem Crosshair IV

leistungsmäßig wird der AMD 6Kerner gegenüber dem Q6600 gerade bei den min-FPS Verbesserungen bringen. Dank mehr Cache sollte er aber auch pro Kern gesehen scheller als der Q6600 sein.. 
(hab seit dem umstellen noch nicht viel gezockt aber zumindest im Foldingbereich geht der 6kerner gut ab  --> 12k anstelle von 5,8k Punkte..)
----------------------------------------------------
der Vorteil der etwas besseren zukunftssicherheit der AMD Platform könnte für dich wichtig sein; vom Preis her muss man dazu sagen, dass ja auch bei deiner "INTEL" Rechnung 6gb Ram anstelle der 4gb bei amd preislich aufscheinen, was bei den derzeitigen Preisen auch ca 100€ ausmacht !!
von daher sind die beiden Plattformen bei gleicher Leistung auch in etwa gleich teuer.

Für mich waren beim Kauf folgende Dinge entscheidend, warum ich mich gegen den I7 und für den P2X6 entschieden habe:


das Intelsystem war mir mit 6gb ram um besagte 100€ zu teuer


das AMD System bietet USB3 und Sata6
das AMD Board ist highend; um das gleiche Geld bekommt man für Intel eher Einsteigerboards..
der Phenom2 X6 1055 läuft bei mir mit Wakü auf 3,9ghz und ist daher mehr als schnell genug für alle kommenden Games
Man kann auf diese Plattform dann bei Bedarf die kommenden AMD Prozessoren aufstecken..
SLI ist für mich nicht wichtig
--> auf Standardtakt läuft die CPU sehr kühl und auch das OC Potential ist gegeben 2,8 auf 3,9ghz bei moderater Spannungsanhebung..
--> mit dem 1055t kann man sich nochmals einen 100er gegenüber dem 1090t sparen denn einen Bustakt von 300 (multi 14!!) --> 4,2ghz schafft eh jedes neue AMD Board mit 8er Chipsatz.. das Crosshair iv sogar bis 350 von PCGH getestet --> macht sogar 4,9ghz was unter wasser auch kaum zu schaffen ist..
--> der offenen Multi des 1090t ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wichtig wenn man 1600 ddr3 Speicher hat und mit Wasser richtung 4ghz takten will (mehr ist mmn nicht alltagstaugllich..)
--> bei mehr infos einfach PM an mich..

mfg


----------



## Muhuj (23. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Mit meiner HD5870 befinde ich mich in 95% aller Spiele im Grafiklimit, wozu Geld für einen I5 bzw. I7 raushauen ?
> 
> Was hab ich davon als gamer ?
> 
> ...




Sich ein neues Board und neuen Prozessor kaufen und seine alte "langsame" Hardware bei ebay verticken


----------



## F-4 (23. Mai 2010)

genau , das viele AM3 user hier immer vom Bulldozer reden heisst ja nicht das man den ab Stichtag sofort haben muss !
aber es beruhigt bestimmt ungemein wenn man weiss wenn man mal mehr braucht hat man die moeglichkeit ... 
dazu wer die geplante Bulldozer architektur mal ansieht weiss wohl das Bulldozer nicht einfach nur 8 Kerne sind , das waer wirklich arm , also ich denke das wird nen grosser wurf werden aber wie werden ja sehen ...

mfg F-4

ps: seit der Athlon zeit gilt AMD unter den Gamern als die bessere Wahl , weil das P/L verhaeltnis einfach unschlagbar ist und auf AMD Systemen gerade Spiele welch wunder immer sehr gut da standen . 
beim Benchen war Intel schon immer toll , manch einer moege daraus seine schluesse ziehen ! ich trau jedenfalls keinem Bench denn ich nicht selbst gefaked hab


----------



## bigosik (23. Mai 2010)

Muhuj schrieb:


> Sich ein neues Board und neuen Prozessor kaufen und seine alte "langsame" Hardware bei ebay verticken



für 50 Euro


----------



## Muhuj (23. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> für 50 Euro




Sorry das ich die 50€ vergessen habe


----------



## Levi (23. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Was machen I5-750 besitzer in zwei jahren ?
> 
> Wieder mal ein neues überteuertes Mainboard kaufen ohne Zukunft



Ich will etz auch ma ein bischen Trollen:

Wenn das mit den Konsolen als Leadplattform so weitergeht, wird der I5 750 Nutzer sich denken " Bei den ganzen Konsolenumsetzung reicht meine Rechenpower nochmal 2 Jahre"


----------



## F-4 (23. Mai 2010)

> wenn es um den Vergleich von CPU's geht darf halt nicht die GPU dank Limit das Ergebnis verfälschen...



stimmt ja schon , wenn man aber wie hier im Thema darum geht das beste zum Spielen zusammenzustellen , ist ein test mit High end Graka und High end Settings durchaus auch ein ansehen wert !
wenn der teure I7 keinen vorteil aus einer Single GPU ziehen kann muss mans ich als Spieler schon die Frage gefallen lassen wieso man Geld fuer etwas ausgeben soll was man nicht nutzen kann .
dazu bei AMD so billig wegkomme das ich zum Intel aufpreis beinahe ein Update einer neuen AMD CPU in einem jahr praktisch "mit drin" bekomme ...
gut ich gehe jetzt davon aus das sich der Durchschnitts spieler mit einer GPU zufrieden gibt und ich meine das dies auch auf 99,5 % der Spieler zutrifft !
jedenfalls wenn man die nicht zaehllt deren SLI oder CF nicht schneller ist als eine GTX480 oder 5870 ... 

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Levi schrieb:


> Ich will etz auch ma ein bischen Trollen:
> 
> Wenn das mit den Konsolen als Leadplattform so weitergeht, wird der I5 750 Nutzer sich denken " Bei den ganzen Konsolenumsetzung reicht meine Rechenpower nochmal 2 Jahre"


 
Sehe ich auch so.
Wieso sollte die Rechnerpower heutiger Quads in zwei Jahren nicht mehr reichen?
Selbst mit einem Q6600 oder Phenom 1 9950 laufen noch alle Games in Max, also wozu die Hecktik? 
Der i5 750/954 BE sind auch in 4 Jahren noch völlig ausreichend, denn erst in 4-5 Jahren kann man mit neuen Spielekonsolen rechnen, und slange reicht alles noch, weil eh alles von der Konsole kommt.

Der AMd 1090T ist ein sehr gutes Stück Technik und alle, die sich einen kaufen wollen, können bedenkenlos zugreifen. Damit kann man sehr gut abwarten, was der Bulldozer leisten wird und sicher bis zum Erscheinen des AM4 Sockels durcharbeiten (wann auch immer der kommt).


----------



## Muhuj (23. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Wieso sollte die Rechnerpower heutiger Quads in zwei Jahren nicht mehr reichen?
> Selbst mit einem Q6600 oder Phenom 1 9950 laufen noch alle Games in Max, also wozu die Hecktik?
> Der i5 750/954 BE sind auch in 4 Jahren noch völlig ausreichend, denn erst in 4-5 Jahren kann man mit neuen Spielekonsolen rechnen, und slange reicht alles noch, weil eh alles von der Konsole kommt.
> ...




Ich spiele nebenbei Bad Company 2   in 1920x1080  4xaa mit einem q6600 @ 3ghz  und einer  4890 vapor-x 2gb
Fraps läuft bei mir immer min. fps 34 (was ich gesehen habe bei großen explusionen) max. um die 50-60 Fps

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Sag ich doch, wird beim Phenom 1 nicht anders aussehen.
CPU Leistung wird völlig überbewertet, jeder kleine X3/X4 kann heute ein Game problemlos reißen, er muss nur eine gute GraKa haben, das ist alles.


----------



## bigosik (24. Mai 2010)

Klar die Quads werden noch lange reichen.
 Es kommen aber sicherlich ein paar Spielekracher in den nächsten Monaten bzw. jahren wo sich ein X6 oder ein Bully mal so richtig austoben werden.

Trotzdem, viel wird da erstmal nicht kommen tippe auf 5 Spiele in den kommenden 12 Monaten


----------



## Muhuj (24. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Klar die Quads werden noch lange reichen.
> Es kommen aber sicherlich ein paar Spielekracher in den nächsten Monaten bzw. jahren wo sich ein X6 oder ein Bully mal so richtig austobt



Ich finde es gut das ich einen Käufer habe !  den 34 Fps min  sind schon schei**  gerade wenn viel los ist und man wegen einem ruckeln drauf geht!

gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele nie online, mir ist es also völlig egal, ob die MinFPS in den Keller gehen, weil gerade wieder ein paar Kids angestürmt kommen und alles plattballern, oder nicht.
Ich hab den Onlineballerkram einmal beim Kumpel gesehen (mitgemacht) und es war voll beschissen. 
Keine Logik, jeder rannte umher, einige kamen dazu, ballert einfach auf jeden, der da war (egal ob Freund oder Feind) und verschwanden dann wieder. 
Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie sowas Spaß machen kann? 

Ich spiele lieber SP und bin zufrieden mit dem, was mein Rechner da leistet.


----------



## Muhuj (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich spiele nie online, mir ist es also völlig egal, ob die MinFPS in den Keller gehen, weil gerade wieder ein paar Kids angestürmt kommen und alles plattballern, oder nicht.
> Ich hab den Onlineballerkram einmal beim Kumpel gesehen (mitgemacht) und es war voll beschissen.
> Keine Logik, jeder rannte umher, einige kamen dazu, ballert einfach auf jeden, der da war (egal ob Freund oder Feind) und verschwanden dann wieder.
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie sowas Spaß machen kann?
> ...



Da ist schon was dran!

Allerdings wenn man gute Server hat passt das einigermaßen!
Ich spiele dazu erst ab 22 uhr bis 2-3 nachts 
selten tagsüber!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Wir hatten es nachts bei ihm ausprobiert (das ist der, der das 1366 System hat) mit Modern Warfare und es war einfach blöd.
Hat keinen Spaß gebracht.
Die meisten hocken nur auf der Stelle und warten, bis du vorbei kommst.
Ständig kommen neue hinzu oder andere gehen. Mit keinem konnte man ein Team bilden oder sonst was.
Sind alles nur Kinder gewesen, die auf den Servern waren.


----------



## Muhuj (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wir hatten es nachts bei ihm ausprobiert (das ist der, der das 1366 System hat) mit Modern Warfare und es war einfach blöd.
> Hat keinen Spaß gebracht.
> Die meisten hocken nur auf der Stelle und warten, bis du vorbei kommst.
> Ständig kommen neue hinzu oder andere gehen. Mit keinem konnte man ein Team bilden oder sonst was.
> Sind alles nur Kinder gewesen, die auf den Servern waren.




Das liegt an Modern Warefare 

(*Duck und wegrenn*) 

Kleiner spaß aber ich weiß was du meinst!

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Der SP von Modern Warfare war großartig. Sowas gabs es vorher einfach nicht, nur fett.
Aber das ist heute leider so. Die Shooter sind alle nur noch auf Multi Player ausgelegt, den Single Playern drückt man eine 6 Stunden Kampagne aufs Auge und fertig.
Ich finde das schade. 
Dabei kann man gerade aus den wirklich guten Shootern mit Story eine Menge im SP rausholen.
GTA zeigt ja, wie lang Spielespaß sein kann.


----------



## Yanzco (24. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Es geht darum das Yanzco denkt das die menschheit da draussen in 800x600 zockt.



Wenn du richtig lesen würdest währe dir aufgefallen das ich alle meine Benchmarks in 1920-1080 @Max Details gemacht habe.
Wo habe ich geschrieben das ich in 800-600 zocke.
Und wo heist übertakten das das System  unstabil wird.
Wenn mann es richtig macht wird nichts unstabil
Ausser man ist zu doof dafür.
Und takte mal dein Phenom hoch da werden die fps steigen und du wirst sehen das nicht die HD5870 limitiert sondern der Cpu.
Es gibt bis jetzt nur 2 Spiele die mit den i7 nicht besser laufen als mit den Phenom Crystasis und Darkest of Days
Und alle die ein Amd kaufen reden immer von Zukunftssicherheit. 
Also ich finde es  Zukunftssicherer wenn ich weiß das wenn ich meinen Cpu übertakte das er noch genug Leistung hat für die nächste Grafikkarten Generation hat.Als wenn man jetzt schon auf den nächsten Cpu (Bulldozer)
sich freut.

Und warum werden auf fast allen Seiten und Magazinen ein Übertakteter i7 eingesätzt  wenn Grafikkarten  getestet werden.3 mal dürft ihr raten.

PS:Ich bin rauß aus den Thread  habe keinen Bock mehr manche Leute verstehen nicht was man sagt oder gehen explizit Fragen aus den weg.Ich habe nie gesagt das ein Phenom ******** ist sondern nur das ein i7 Leistungsfähiger was sogar von Amd bestätigt wure und schon bin ich ein Fanboy.Dann der Thread heist i7 920 930vs x 1090t und irgend so ein Vogel quatscht die ganze zeit von seinen 955 und i5 und das er irgenwelche Miniruckler hat die es nur bei Intel Cpus gibt.
Das nenne ich mal Fanboy
Wenn High-End und ich meine wirklich High-End führt kein weg an Intel vorbei.Für alle normalen Computer reicht natürlich auch ein Amd.Und natürlich auch für gute Zocker Computer
Und spickt jetzt nicht wieder einzelne Zeilen raus

MFG Yanzco schlaft gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Und warum werden auf fast allen Seiten und Magazinen ein Übertakteter i7 eingesätzt wenn Grafikkarten getestet werden.3 mal dürft ihr raten.


 
Weil die Magazine dafür Geld von Intel bekommen.


----------



## bigosik (24. Mai 2010)

Muhuj schrieb:


> Und takte mal dein Phenom hoch da werden die fps steigen und du wirst sehen das nicht die HD5870 limitiert sondern der Cpu.
> 
> 
> .



Ja, um 2 frames in 1280x1024 !
Nein Danke, die Intels haben eine übertaktung nötiger als die Phenoms.



Sag mal bist du nur noch dumm ? Ich habe schon vor langer zeit geschrieben das ich den i5-750 fast so gut kenne wie meinen X4 Phenom 965.
Viele benches gemacht und wenn der Intel in dem fall I5-750 besser bzw. mehr frames bietet als mein Phenom dann bin ich der Kaiser von China. 

Der I5 ist in in "meinen" Einstellungen etwas langsamer und zeigt  miniruckler. Ich  betone nochmal in "MEINEN EINSTELLUNGEN" (1920x1080 - Very  HIGH  ) , bietet der Phenom die bessere und vorallem stabilere  Spieleperformance.

Du haben jetzt endlich verstanden ? 
An alle anderen, dieser YANZCOO ist der grösste INTEL fanboy in der geschichte des I-Nets, denke er baut die CPU vorm schlafengehen aus und kuschelt mit ihr. 

PS ; Du limitierst


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Selbst ein Athlon X4 limitiert nicht, da Full HD mit AA/AF richtig Leistung kostet und eher die GraKa einbricht als die CPU.


----------



## bigosik (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil die Magazine dafür Geld von Intel bekommen.



Es gibt sicherlich viele Online-Magazine die von INTEL geschmiert werden, da hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Liegt vielleicht aber auch daran, dass sie dann nur eine Plattform brauchen um alles testen zu können, also auch CF/SLI, was ja mit AMD nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Muhuj (24. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> An alle anderen, dieser Muhuj ist der grösste INTEL fanboy in der geschichte des I-Nets, denke er baut die CPU vorm schlaffengehen aus und kuschelt mit ihr.



Richtig darum frage ich auch welcher besser wäre 

Und habe im Laptop einen Amd 

Ist klar


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Muhuj schrieb:


> Und habe im Laptop einen Amd


 
Ich hab nur Intel Books. 
Wie ist denn AMD so, echt so grottenlangsam wie alle sagen?


----------



## bigosik (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil die Magazine dafür Geld von Intel bekommen.





Muhuj schrieb:


> Richtig darum frage ich auch welcher besser wäre
> 
> Und habe im Laptop einen Amd
> 
> Ist klar



Sry ich meinte YANZCOO,  oder so ähnlich


----------



## Muhuj (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab nur Intel Books.
> Wie ist denn AMD so, echt so grottenlangsam wie alle sagen?



Öhm ja 

Ist ein hp Pavillion dv5 mit blueray laufwerk, dvbt usw.  rein für das internet msn,skype usw. ich fahre viel mit der bahn da ist er immer mit dabei  für mehr habe ich meinen rechner!

gruß


EDIT:

War ein geschenk meiner Ex Freundin.Ich hätte was anderes gekauft aber gratis ist immer gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Ist bei mir ja nicht anders. die Intel Notebooks sind auch nur für Office/Internet gemacht, Gamen geht nicht und bei den Macs sowieso nicht.
Die sehen nur gut aus.


----------



## Muhuj (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist bei mir ja nicht anders. die Intel Notebooks sind auch nur für Office/Internet gemacht, Gamen geht nicht und bei den Macs sowieso nicht.
> Die sehen nur gut aus.



Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wie man ein Notebook als Gaming Pc verkaufen kann!

selbst ein Alienware für 4000-5000€ ist langsammer wie ein 1000€ Rechner.
Meine meinung aber darum will ich ja ein Desktop Pc


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Kann man ja gut an der aktuellen PCGH nachlesen.
Da verkaufen die Hersteller in Notebooks Mobile 5870 Grafikkarten, die nicht mal die Leistung von Desktop 5770 Karten haben. 
Absolut lächerlich und dann noch bei den Preisen.


----------



## Russel Grow (24. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Sry ich meinte YANZCOO,  oder so ähnlich


Und? Du bist ein AMD-Fanboy...

...und regst dich über nen Intel-Fanboy auf...


----------



## bigosik (24. Mai 2010)

Yazhoo schrieb:


> Wenn High-End und ich meine wirklich High-End führt kein weg an Intel vorbei.Für alle normalen Computer reicht natürlich auch ein Amd.Und natürlich auch für gute Zocker Computer
> Und spickt jetzt nicht wieder einzelne Zeilen raus
> 
> MFG Yanzco schlaft gut.



Zum High End gehört aber sicherlich nicht deine CPU, wenn wir von High-End sprechen dann könnte man den Core i7-980X erwähnen (wenigstens 6-kerne) aber sicherlich nicht deine lahme ente 

http://images.trustedreviews.com/images/article/inline/11722-cry1.gif


http://images.trustedreviews.com/images/article/inline/11722-cry2.gif

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Review - CPUs and Memory Reviews - TrustedReviews




> Well this review confirms what me and my mates have been seeing. The Phenom II 955 is actually faster than the core i7 920. We both have the same graphics cards, same amount of ram and same OS. But for some reason my Phenom II gives higher frames per second in games than his i7 920.
> 
> This seems to be very true in Crysis. We tried 1280 by 1024 and 1920 by 1200.


Man wird ja praktisch dazu gezwungen diese Krücke (i7-920) zu übertakten; 

*Performance Rating Spiele, wie süss*;

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...treme_edition/25/#abschnitt_performancerating 

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...extreme_edition/18/#abschnitt_assassins_creed

und komme mir jetzt nicht mit Grafiklimitierungen, den wie du siehst ist ein q9550 um 7% schneller.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Zum High End gehört aber sicherlich nicht deine CPU, wenn wir von High-End sprechen dann könnte man den Core i7-980X erwähnen (wenigstens 6-kerne) aber sicherlich nicht deine lahme ente


 
Öhm, das Zitat ist aber nicht von mir, kannst du das mal korrigieren.


----------



## Russel Grow (24. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Zum High End gehört aber sicherlich nicht deine CPU, wenn wir von High-End sprechen dann könnte man den Core i7-980X erwähnen (wenigstens 6-kerne) aber sicherlich nicht deine lahme ente
> 
> http://images.trustedreviews.com/images/article/inline/11722-cry1.gif
> 
> ...




Alter...

...ich bin ja auch der meinung das AMD ganz brauchbare CPUs produziert, besonderst die x6er aber das was du machst, nenne ich übertrieben!


----------



## flacco (24. Mai 2010)

Fürs zocken lohnt sich ein I7-920 nicht das wurde doch schon tausenmal durchgekaut auf anderen seiten. Leute, leute 
Spiele verlangen gpu power, cpu wird nur in den seltensten fällen gefordert wie zb. in Gta4, anno mehr fallen mir auf anhieb nicht ein, sry

AMD Phenom II X4 955 AM3 oder Intel i7-920 - ForumBase


----------



## pagani-s (24. Mai 2010)

QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Alter...
> 
> ...ich bin ja auch der meinung das AMD ganz brauchbare CPUs produziert, besonderst die x6er (ja, ich hab schon einen bestellt^^) aber das was du machst, nenne ich übertrieben!


 


sehe ich auchso das thema ist hier schon erledigt und er kanns nicht lassen immer mehr über intels i7 zu lästern
irgendein hobby muss man ja haben


----------



## Russel Grow (24. Mai 2010)

pagani-s schrieb:


> sehe ich auchso das thema ist hier schon erledigt und er kanns nicht lassen immer mehr über intels i7 zu lästern
> irgendein hobby muss man ja haben


Also, ob man das noch unter die Kategorie "Hobby" ablegen kann, bezweifle ich!


----------



## XE85 (24. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> PS: Gleich kommt der Vogel wieder mit dem Übertakten (Unstabile künstlich augedrehte Hardware), oder mit irgendeinem CINEBENCH der nichts über die tatsächliche Spieleleistung sagt.



ah na klar ... weil die i7 übertaktet den PII selbst in FC2 im Regen stehn lässt ist übertakten natürlich instabil usw. - Junge du hast keine Ahnung - wenn mans richtig macht läuft eine übertaktete CPU über Jahre im 24/7 betrieb ohne Probleme




bigosik schrieb:


> Es gibt sicherlich viele Online-Magazine die von INTEL geschmiert werden, da hast du natürlich recht.



Ich frage dich nochmal - Hast du für diese dreisten Anschuldigungen irgend welche Beweise? - Wenn nicht dann gibts eine Meldung an einen Mod




bigosik schrieb:


> Sag mal bist du nur noch dumm ? Ich habe schon vor langer zeit geschrieben das ich den i5-750 fast so gut kenne wie meinen X4 Phenom 965.
> Viele benches gemacht und wenn der Intel in dem fall I5-750 besser bzw. mehr frames bietet als mein Phenom dann bin ich der Kaiser von China.




Wenn ein Fanboy die jeweils andere Marke testet ist schon vorher klar was dabei rauskommt - zumal man ja viel faseln kann wenn der Tag lang ist - ohne entsprechende belege (DEINER BENCHMARKS - nicht die irgendwelcher Seiten) ist das ganze ohnehin für die Katz und nur heisse Luft




bigosik schrieb:


> Performance Rating Spiele, wie süss;
> 
> Test: Intel Core i7 920, 940 und 965 Extreme Edition (Seite 25) - 03.11.2008 - ComputerBase
> 
> ...



Auch hier nochmal die Frage - warum postest du ständig die alten Ratings und nicht das akruelle???

mfg


----------



## Dj_Grapscher (24. Mai 2010)

Ich finde den Thread sooooo geil.
Bin ja auch grade am zusammentstellen eines neuen PC´s und stehe vor der selben frage.
ich gebe XE85 durchaus recht, wenn man bigosik eine  PII 965 und ein i7 980 XE wird der PII in spielen  locker 20 - 30 FPS schneller sein. (zumindest bei ihm) Ich sag ja nur mal ide Wahrheit weil wenn man deine Threads so liest is das biggest Fanboy gelabber.

So.. jetzt könnter weitermachen, ich fande den letzten Abend so schön icgh weis garnicht wie viele h ich lachen musste.


----------



## padme (24. Mai 2010)

Dj_Grapscher schrieb:


> [...]das biggest Fanboy gelabber.



fanboy?? ich hab hier nur knallharte tatsachen gelesen 

am besten fand ich das die i5 miniruckler verursachen


----------



## Dj_Grapscher (24. Mai 2010)

Ja das mit den Mniiruckerl war schon geil.. naja vllt. hat sein Bruder ja 2 x i5 750 das verursacht ja wie bekannt mirkoruckerl... oder warn das doch die graka´s ?


----------



## XE85 (24. Mai 2010)

Eine CPU kann kein MR erzeugen ... wenn es im normalen Spieleverlauf - der normalerweise im GPU Limit abläuft - zu kurzen rucklern kommt dann liegt das an nicht vorhandenen Leistungsreserven der CPU wenn es zu für die CPU extrem rechenintensiven Scenen kommt - da kann es (vor allem) bei kombination einer Mittelklasse CPU mit einer High End Graka schon mal vorkommen das es ruckelt

Und genau diesen Fall zu simulieren ist ziel eines CPU Test - nur wollen das halt gewisse User nicht akzeptieren da das dortige ergebnis  - im CPU Limit - ja nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt

mfg


----------



## Dj_Grapscher (24. Mai 2010)

Jetzt werfe ich mal eine Frage in die Runde:

Welchen Prozi würdet ihr mir empfehlen zum Gamen für ein Budget von max 1300 Euro

AMD 955 oder1055T oder i5 750 / i7 920 ? 

Das mache ich nicht um Muhuju den Thread zu kaluen, nein weil die Diskusion grad in ein Lauf war.


----------



## Russel Grow (24. Mai 2010)

Dj_Grapscher schrieb:


> Jetzt werfe ich mal eine Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Welchen Prozi würdet ihr mir empfehlen zum Gamen für ein Budget von max 1300 Euro
> 
> ...


Ich würde sagen nehm einen 1090T!


----------



## klefreak (24. Mai 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> Eine CPU kann kein MR erzeugen ... wenn es im normalen Spieleverlauf - der normalerweise im GPU Limit abläuft - zu kurzen rucklern kommt dann liegt das an nicht vorhandenen Leistungsreserven der CPU wenn es zu für die CPU extrem rechenintensiven Scenen kommt - da kann es (vor allem) bei kombination einer Mittelklasse CPU mit einer High End Graka schon mal vorkommen das es ruckelt
> 
> Und genau diesen Fall zu simulieren ist ziel eines CPU Test - nur wollen das halt gewisse User nicht akzeptieren da das dortige ergebnis  - im CPU Limit - ja nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt
> 
> mfg



eventuell ist ja seine Kühlung nicht ausreichend und die CPU throtteld ?
--> das könnte auch die Ruckler erzeugen 



Dj_Grapscher schrieb:


> Jetzt werfe ich mal eine Frage in die Runde:
> Welchen Prozi würdet ihr mir empfehlen zum Gamen für ein Budget von max 1300 Euro
> AMD 955 oder1055T oder i5 750 / i7 920 ?
> Das mache ich nicht um Muhuju den Thread zu kaluen, nein weil die Diskusion grad in ein Lauf war.





QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen nehm einen 1090T!




Nimm lieber "nur" einen 1055t und investier die gesparten 100€ (gegenüber 1090t) in ein gutes am3 board --> zb Crosshair iv, msi 890fxa-gd70..

vom OC verhalten kann acuh der "kleine" sechskerner unter Luft und unter Wasser mit dem 1090t mithalten 
--> praktisch jedes am3 baord mit 8xx chipsatz schafft 300mhz bustakt was in 4,2ghz resultiert !!
(hab selber den 1055t und ein crosshair iv von daher weiß ich von was ich rede.. --> 3,9ghz unter wasser hab ich als 24/7..)

mfg


----------



## XE85 (24. Mai 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> eventuell ist ja seine Kühlung nicht ausreichend und die CPU throtteld ?
> --> das könnte auch die Ruckler erzeugen



klar kann das auch sein - muss man halt überprüfen

mfg


----------



## Dj_Grapscher (24. Mai 2010)

Also eher ein AMD .


ocaholic - AMD/ATI vs. Intel/Nvidia Gaming Performance - CPUs - Artikel

hier nochmal ein schöner benchmark ich glaub ich werde geköpft.

Auf jedenfall ist die Kombi aus i7 9230 + 470 GTX schneller als 1090T + 5870 

Eher i7 920 ?


----------



## pagani-s (24. Mai 2010)

Dj_Grapscher schrieb:


> Also eher ein AMD .
> 
> 
> ocaholic - AMD/ATI vs. Intel/Nvidia Gaming Performance - CPUs - Artikel
> ...


 
wenn du mehr leistung haben wills natürlich den i7 920
wenn du gerne true crypt spielst^^ den amd weil der deutlich besser ist
mein i7 920 macht zb bei cpu queen von everest fast so viele punkte wie der 1090 auf 4,2ghz


----------



## Russel Grow (24. Mai 2010)

Dj_Grapscher schrieb:


> Also eher ein AMD .
> 
> 
> ocaholic - AMD/ATI vs. Intel/Nvidia Gaming Performance - CPUs - Artikel
> ...


Das ist aber eine echt blöde Seite die du da verlinkst... die vergleichen ja Äpfel mit Birnen...


Wenn du dir nen 1055T kaufst und ne GTX470 dazu, dann gibt sich das nicht viel im vergleich zu nem i7 und ner GTX470... die dort verwenden 2 verschiede Grafikkarten, ist also ein fallscher Vergleich!


----------



## XE85 (24. Mai 2010)

Dj_Grapscher schrieb:


> Also eher ein AMD .
> 
> 
> ocaholic - AMD/ATI vs. Intel/Nvidia Gaming Performance - CPUs - Artikel
> ...



ein eher seltsamer test - was soll ein vergleich mit unterschiedlichen Graks und unterschiedlichen CPUs bringen??

wenn dann hätte man die Tabellen folgerndermaßen gestalten müssen:

1090T + 470:
1090T + 5870:

920 + 470:
920 + 5870:


so wie hier gemacht macht es eher wenig sinn bzw sagt der Test nix aus - es gibt keinen wirklichen (verwertbaren) vergleich

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Dj_Grapscher schrieb:


> Welchen Prozi würdet ihr mir empfehlen zum Gamen für ein Budget von max 1300 Euro
> 
> AMD 955 oder1055T oder i5 750 / i7 920 ?
> 
> Das mache ich nicht um Muhuju den Thread zu kaluen, nein weil die Diskusion grad in ein Lauf war.


 
Nimm den 955, der reicht völlig und ist der günstigste von allen.
Du hast dir eine 5870 rein und fertig. Den Rest der Kohle sparst du.


----------



## Bääängel (24. Mai 2010)

Sag mal Grapscher, du hast doch selber einen offenen Thread, da kann dir eventuell besser geholfen werden als hier.


----------



## Yanzco (24. Mai 2010)

Und wo habe ich geschrieben das mein Cpu High-End ist.
Wenn die meisten hier lesen könnten würde den Leuten auffallen das ich bis vor nichtmal 2 Wochen ein Phenom drin hatte.Das nene ich mal Fanboy.
Und ich der grosse Intel-Fanboy ist der einzige hier der beide Cpus egal ob x6 oder i7 empfiehlt.Zum Gamen i7 anwendung x6.
Jetzt wird biogosik wieder mit nen Benchmark kommen oder es werden wieder einzelne zeilen Zitirt.
Und wenn mein Cpu ne lahme Krücke ist was ist dann deiner ein 486
Denn hättest du ahnung würdest du wissen das ein i7 920@4ghz 
In jeden spiel schneller ist als 980x mit standart takt
In fällt auch nicht auf das er der einzige ist der anderre Cpus schlecht macht.
Und mir ist aufgefallen jeder der ein Intel hat schreibt nie irgendwas das die Amd schlecht macht sondern nur über die Mehrleistung.
Ihr ganzen Amd-Fanboys die nie ein Intel hatten lästern darüber mit schwachsinigen behauptungen bei Intel gibt es Miniruckler sie sind gekauft oh ihre Bösen geschäftsmethoden.
Also ich weiß nur das mein mit3,6 getaktete Phenom gegen den i7@3,6 überall verloren hat.
Ist der Cpu deswegen schlecht nein nur langsamer.
Mann ist nicht gleich ein Fan-Boy wenn man sich ein intel kauft oder ein Amd oder ne Nvidia oder Ati.
Fanboy währe ich wenn ich lügen über Amd verbreite und Intel besser machen würde als sie sind

@Quanti
Wenn du mir erzählen willst das GTA mit dem System aus deiner Singnatur flüssig läuft weiß ich warum du beim i7 nichts gemerkt hattes


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Denn hättest du ahnung würdest du wissen das ein i7 920@4ghz
> In jeden spiel schneller ist als 980x mit standart takt
> In fällt auch nicht auf das er der einzige ist der anderre Cpus schlecht macht.


 
Dazu musst du den nicht auf 4GHz takten, dazu reicht der gleiche Takt wie der Hexacore, denn in Games ist der 6 Kerner keinen Deut schneller als die 4 Kerner, er verliert sogar regelmäßig gegen den 975.
Daher kann erahnen, dass der 980 X eigentlich nur für Bencher interessant ist und auch nur deshalb hat Intel den rausgebracht, damit sie auf jeden Fall ganz oben stehen, egal was AMD macht.
Und ich bin mir recht sicher, dass Intel von AMDs 6 Kerner eher Leistungsdaten wusste als ein anderer.



Yanzco schrieb:


> @Quanti
> Wenn du mir erzählen willst das GTA mit dem System aus deiner Singnatur flüssig läuft weiß ich warum du beim i7 nichts gemerkt hattes


 
Und wenn du mal richtig hingucken würdest, könntest du darauf kommen, dass mein Rechner in der Signatur ein Office/Internet System ist, mit dem nicht gespielt wird.


----------



## Bääängel (24. Mai 2010)

Ach wieso, mit einer HD 4290 lässt sich doch super zocken.


----------



## Dj_Grapscher (24. Mai 2010)

Jaa ja Bäääängel hab bloß hier auch gepostet weil ja grade die Diskusion war. über dein i7 der mir erst im AUge schwebte


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Jep, außerdem kann ich meine Onboard um 70% übertakten, versuch das mal mit deiner Grafikkarte.


----------



## Bääängel (24. Mai 2010)

^^Ja genau mit meiner HD4890 mit Referenzlüfter 
Aber 70% ist doch ganz ordentlich. Auf welchem Niveau liegt die dann eigentlich ungefähr?


----------



## Yanzco (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dazu musst du den nicht auf 4GHz takten, dazu reicht der gleiche Takt wie der Hexacore, denn in Games ist der 6 Kerner keinen Deut schneller als die 4 Kerner, er verliert sogar regelmäßig gegen den 975.
> Daher kann erahnen, dass der 980 X eigentlich nur für Bencher interessant ist und auch nur deshalb hat Intel den rausgebracht, damit sie auf jeden Fall ganz oben stehen, egal was AMD macht.
> Und ich bin mir recht sicher, dass Intel von AMDs 6 Kerner eher Leistungsdaten wusste als ein anderer.
> 
> ...



Deswegen ja meine Frage nach deinen System.
Und mir brauchst du nicht erklären das 6kerner in Spielen momentan nichts bringen und auch nur wenig bringen werden weil es nur ein zwischenschritt zu den 8Kerner sein wird und es ihnen wie den 3kerner ergehen wird.
Nicht richtiges aber auch nicht schlecht.
Ich glaube das beide Firmen mehr von einander wießen als wir uns vorstellen können.
Der 980x und die x6 sind sowieso cpus die der Gamer nicht braucht.
980x viel und ich meine VIEL zu teuer und nur für Bencher interresant.
Die x6 in Spielen nicht schneller als ein x4 und wenn sie dann schneller sind ist sowieso die neue Cpu Architektur ala Sandy Bridge und Bulldozer und die Entwickler werden sich darauf konzentrieren.
Für mich sind für Spieler nur die x4 920-965 und die i5 750 und der i7 860 oder 920-930 interresant der rest ist viel zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung.Oder man kann mit Ocen locker das Tempo der schnelleren und teurern Cpus erreichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Kann ich so nicht vergleichen, da die Onboard ja nur 128MB Sideportspeicher hat (und das ist auch noch langsamer RAM).
Das ist die Schwachstelle, ansonsten würde sie es sicher mit Karten aufnehmen können, die vor 4 Jahren vorne dabei waren.

Man kann aber alle gängigen Titel problemlos spielen.


----------



## Bääängel (24. Mai 2010)

Ach so ja stimmt, 128Mb, habe ich vergessen 
Aber wenns flüssig läuft, warum dann 300€ für ne Graka ausgeben


----------



## XE85 (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dazu musst du den nicht auf 4GHz takten, dazu reicht der gleiche Takt wie der Hexacore, denn in Games ist der 6 Kerner keinen Deut schneller als die 4 Kerner, er verliert sogar regelmäßig gegen den 975.



das er nicht schneller ist leigt nicht am Prozessor sondern an der mangelnden optimierung der Spiele - da helfen dir auch 100 Kerne nicht weiter wenn nur 4 ausgelastet werden - sollten Spiele mal mehr als 4 Kerne unterstützen wird sich das schnell ändern - war ja beim wehcsel von 2 auf 4 Kerne auch nicht anders

das der 980X in Games teilweise einen Tick langsamer ist liegt an den Cache Latenzen die beim 980X etwas konservativer sind da ja 6 Kerne drauf zugreifen müssen




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Daher kann erahnen, dass der 980 X eigentlich nur für Bencher interessant ist und auch nur deshalb hat Intel den rausgebracht, damit sie auf jeden Fall ganz oben stehen, egal was AMD macht.




die Computerwelt besteht nicht nur aus Spielen und Benchmarks 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> das er nicht schneller ist leigt nicht am Prozessor sondern an der mangelnden optimierung der Spiele - da helfen dir auch 100 Kerne nicht weiter wenn nur 4 ausgelastet werden - sollten Spiele mal mehr als 4 Kerne unterstützen wird sich das schnell ändern - war ja beim wehcsel von 2 auf 4 Kerne auch nicht anders


 
Da sind wir dann wieder beim Problem der Spiele Entwickler, die die Xbox 360 als Referenz haben und darauf entwickeln und die hat nur 3 Kerne.
Daher laufen 3 Kerner auch so deutlich besser als Dual Core, aber ein Quad bringt kaum noch mehr. 



XE85 schrieb:


> das der 980X in Games teilweise einen Tick langsamer ist liegt an den Cache Latenzen die beim 980X etwas konservativer sind da ja 6 Kerne drauf zugreifen müssen


 
Ich hab auch gelesen, dass ein paar Games abgeschmiert sind, weil sie mit dem Hexa Core nicht klar kamen. 



XE85 schrieb:


> die Computerwelt besteht nicht nur aus Spielen und Benchmarks
> 
> mfg


 
Ich rede immer von den Leuten, die hier aktiv sind und das hier lesen.
Leute, die Workstations betreiben, haben reine Server Systeme.


----------



## flacco (24. Mai 2010)

ICh hab mir soebend gamestar tests angeschaut und alle spiele die in den letzten 2 jahren so getestet wurden, und lasst euch einsgesagt haben pumpt euer schwerverdientes geld lieber in eine vernünftige grafikkarte wie hd5850/70.
sogar der quad q6600 stellen alle aktuellen spiele vollkommend flüssig dar.

sogar battlefield bad company 2 wo viele meinten das es der grösste cpu fresser schlechthin ist, läuft auf jeder cpu flüssig;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Ich denke die 6-Kerner werden sich schneller durchsetzen als manch einer hier denkt.
Battlefield BC 2 profetiert zb. sehr von 6-kernen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flacco (24. Mai 2010)

An den threadersteller greiffe lieber zum X6 1090t da hast du zukunftssicherheit, aber am besten du nimmst 1den billigeren 1055t und übertaktest auf 3,2 , x61090t ist zu teuer wie ich finde


----------



## Levi (24. Mai 2010)

flacco schrieb:


> An den threadersteller greiffe lieber zum X6 1090t da hast du zukunftssicherheit, aber am besten du nimmst 1den billigeren 1055t und übertaktest auf 3,2 , x61090t ist zu teuer wie ich finde



Ich glaube der threadersteller hat sich schon vor 1-2 Tagen für den AMD entschieden.

Jetzt ist einfach nur noch Benchmarkbattle angesagt


----------



## flacco (24. Mai 2010)

Die beiden sie sich immer so streiten ich hab ein neuen thread für euch gefunden i5-750 und GTX470 oder X4 965 und HD5870 - ForumBase


----------



## flacco (24. Mai 2010)

Levi schrieb:


> Ich glaube der threadersteller hat sich schon vor 1-2 Tagen für den AMD entschieden.
> 
> Jetzt ist einfach nur noch Benchmarkbattle angesagt



Ach so so tut mir leid wusste ich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

flacco schrieb:


> Die beiden sie sich immer so streiten ich hab ein neuen thread für euch gefunden i5-750 und GTX470 oder X4 965 und HD5870 - ForumBase


 
Ich verstehe nicht, was der Unsinn mit dem OC immer soll.
"_Kauf dir einen i5 750, der lässt sich super OCen und hat dann mehr Leistung_".
Der ist in Standard schenll genug und OCen heißt immer, außerhalb der Spezifikationen, also nicht zu empfehlen.
Wenn man mehr Leistung haben will, einfach einen schnelleren Prozessor kaufen.
Ach ja, geht bei Intel ja nicht, die schnelleren kosten ja gleich 1000€.


----------



## flacco (24. Mai 2010)

Levi schrieb:


> Ich glaube der threadersteller hat sich schon vor 1-2 Tagen für den AMD entschieden.
> 
> Jetzt ist einfach nur noch Benchmarkbattle angesagt





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was der Unsinn mit dem OC immer soll.
> "_Kauf dir einen i5 750, der lässt sich super OCen und hat dann mehr Leistung_".
> Der ist in Standard schenll genug und OCen heißt immer, außerhalb der Spezifikationen, also nicht zu empfehlen.
> Wenn man mehr Leistung haben will, einfach einen schnelleren Prozessor kaufen.
> Ach ja, geht bei Intel ja nicht, die schnelleren kosten ja gleich 1000€.




Das mit dem OC ist so ne sache ein Laie kann im schlimmsten fall seine Hardware zerschrotten, und beim I5 ist das OC auch nicht ganz so leicht wie bei der Black Edition von AMD.
Die Temperaturen steigen teilweise heftig an , man braucht ghehäuselüfter, muss Arbeitsspeicher timmings ändern und , und, und.

Also falls ihr was vergleichen wollt dann bitte im standarttakt.


----------



## PCTom (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was der Unsinn mit dem OC immer soll.
> "_Kauf dir einen i5 750, der lässt sich super OCen und hat dann mehr Leistung_".
> Der ist in Standard schenll genug und OCen heißt immer, außerhalb der Spezifikationen, also nicht zu empfehlen.
> Wenn man mehr Leistung haben will, einfach einen schnelleren Prozessor kaufen.
> Ach ja, geht bei Intel ja nicht, die schnelleren kosten ja gleich 1000€.




richtig  und 1000 euro für 1 FPs mehr die Rechnung geht für mich nicht auf


----------



## Yanzco (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was der Unsinn mit dem OC immer soll.
> "_Kauf dir einen i5 750, der lässt sich super OCen und hat dann mehr Leistung_".
> Der ist in Standard schenll genug und OCen heißt immer, außerhalb der Spezifikationen, also nicht zu empfehlen.
> Wenn man mehr Leistung haben will, einfach einen schnelleren Prozessor kaufen.
> Ach ja, geht bei Intel ja nicht, die schnelleren kosten ja gleich 1000€.


Mich als Intel-Fanboy beschimpfen und selber in jeden Post ein dummer Spruch gegen Intel.
Beide Firmen bauen gute Cpus sonst würde es beide nicht mehr geben.
Und bei Intel kosten die wenigsten Cpus 1000Euro
Was machst mann wenn bei Amd dein Cpu zu langsam ist.Warten auf Bulldozer.Das ist echt ne Alternative
Bin selber erst vom x4 940@3,6ghz auf den T1090 umgestiegen.
0%Leistung zuwachs in Games manche wie GTA oder Just Cause 2 sogar schlechter zwar nur 2-3fps aber das ist ja nicht der sinn nach nem Cpu Tausch.Also gleich wieder zurückgeschickt.Dann i7 920 geholt mit std takt liefen die meisten spiele genauso wie beim übertakteten x4.Manche aber wie GTA4 oder Just Cause 2 aber besser.Also dachte ich mir wenn du den Übertaktest laufen alle schneller und so wahr es auch.(Ausser spiele mit Phsyx).Wieso bin ich jetzt ein Intel Fanboy.
Natürlich brauch ich mit meinen Sli System einen stärkeren CPu als jemanden mit ner Single-Gpu Karte.Deswegen wahr für MICH der Intel besser als die Amds.

PS:Für alle Geforce benutzer der neue 256 Beta Treiber ist da.
Hat bei Metro  bei mir nen enormen Leistunsschub gebracht.


----------



## flacco (24. Mai 2010)

Nimms nicht poersöhnlich aber dir und Biggosik glaube ich kein einziges wort.
Ihr seit fanboys


----------



## XE85 (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab auch gelesen, dass ein paar Games abgeschmiert sind, weil sie mit dem Hexa Core nicht klar kamen.



hast du da nen Link? - bei mir ist das bis jetzt noch nicht vorgekommen das ein Game abstürtzt - wenn es wegen der CPU abstürtzt dann war es wegen zuviel oc bzw zu wenig vcore

mfg


----------



## Muhuj (24. Mai 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> hast du da nen Link? - bei mir ist das bis jetzt noch nicht vorgekommen das ein Game abstürtzt - wenn es wegen der CPU abstürtzt dann war es wegen zuviel oc bzw zu wenig vcore
> 
> mfg




Meint er das? 

Technic3D Review: CPU's: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T – AMDs neues Sixpack! - Seite 8: Spiele Benchmarks


ganz unten ...


Gruß


----------



## PCTom (24. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Mich als Intel-Fanboy beschimpfen und selber in jeden Post ein dummer Spruch gegen Intel.
> Beide Firmen bauen gute Cpus sonst würde es beide nicht mehr geben.
> Und bei Intel kosten die wenigsten Cpus 1000Euro
> Was machst mann wenn bei Amd dein Cpu zu langsam ist.Warten auf Bulldozer.Das ist echt ne Alternative
> ...



jo und jetzt ist das P6T der Flaschenhals weil bei multi GPU nur 2x8 Lanes über 2 PCIE Slots zur verfügung stehen 

hmm eigentlich müsstest du jetzt konsequent sein und dir ein Board mit NForce Zusatzchip holen ! hast ja eh schon genug gewechselt da kommt es darauf auch nicht mehr an, damit kannst deine FPs noch steigern


----------



## XE85 (24. Mai 2010)

Muhuj schrieb:


> Meint er das?
> 
> Technic3D Review: CPU's: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T – AMDs neues Sixpack! - Seite 8: Spiele Benchmarks
> 
> ...



hier hat das aber nix mit dem 980X zu tun sondern mit dem das ARMA offenbar ein Problem mit vielen Cores hat - der 860 und 920 brechen auch massiv ein - auf einem Dual Quadcore System hätte man zu 99,9% den gleichen Fall wie beim Gulftown

mfg


----------



## F-4 (24. Mai 2010)

> sogar battlefield bad company 2 wo viele meinten das es der grösste cpu fresser schlechthin ist, läuft auf jeder cpu flüssig;



stimmt , ich spiel Battle Field BC@ auch seit ein paar tagen mit einer 4670 ! 
zugegeben Minimal Aufloesung 1024x768 aber Fulldetail 2xMSSA k.a wieviel FPS aber ruckelfrei ! und das auch mit stock Phenom II 550Be ...
hatte mal kurz nen leih TFT und mit dessen nativem 1280x1024 wars schon eng , ohne MSSA ging gerade noch aber da ist dann doch das Limit der 4670 erreicht  aber die CPU wuerde bestimmt auch noch 1650 Pixel durchziehen ... ich denke ich komme noch spielend zum Bulldozer durch 

mfg F-4

ps: manche hier haben aber schon auch ganz schoen 2 seitige ansichten !
da heisst es auf einmal bei einer 5870 wuerde auch ein Athlon X3 reichen wenn man Full HD AA/AF hat etc. aber zwei Post weiter wird USer X aufgefordert seinen 945 auf 3,6 GHZ aufzublasen nur weil dann erst seine Graka richtig befeuert wird ... wie darf ich sowas verstehen ? 

pps: ich wuerde jedem Raten nur zu OC en wenn man es wirklich braucht , die CPU zieht mehr wird heisser und altert dadurch enorm und wenn die CPU altert laesst sie sich auch immer schlechten Cool halten ! so einen scheiss sollte man ehrlich nur machen wenn man es wirklich muss , meine meinung


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Mich als Intel-Fanboy beschimpfen und selber in jeden Post ein dummer Spruch gegen Intel.


 
Wo beschimpfe ich dich als Intel Fanboy? 
Wo lasse ich einen dummen Spruch über Intel ab? 
Ich zähle nur die Tatsachen auf.



Yanzco schrieb:


> Und bei Intel kosten die wenigsten Cpus 1000Euro


 
Richtig, aber wenn man eben spürbar mehr Leistung haben will als mit einem i5 750, dann muss man zum 1000€ Prozessor greifen, weil dazwischen eben nichts ist.



Yanzco schrieb:


> Was machst mann wenn bei Amd dein Cpu zu langsam ist.Warten auf Bulldozer.Das ist echt ne Alternative


 
Dann gönnt man sich eine neue, man hat ja eben das Geld dafür beim letzen Rechnerkauf eingespart.



Yanzco schrieb:


> Bin selber erst vom x4 940@3,6ghz auf den T1090 umgestiegen.
> 0%Leistung zuwachs in Games manche wie GTA oder Just Cause 2 sogar schlechter zwar nur 2-3fps aber das ist ja nicht der sinn nach nem Cpu Tausch.Also gleich wieder zurückgeschickt.Dann i7 920 geholt mit std takt liefen die meisten spiele genauso wie beim übertakteten x4.Manche aber wie GTA4 oder Just Cause 2 aber besser.Also dachte ich mir wenn du den Übertaktest laufen alle schneller und so wahr es auch.(Ausser spiele mit Phsyx).Wieso bin ich jetzt ein Intel Fanboy.


 
Weil nur du die Erfahrung gesammelt hast, sonst niemand. 



XE85 schrieb:


> hast du da nen Link? - bei mir ist das bis jetzt noch nicht vorgekommen das ein Game abstürtzt - wenn es wegen der CPU abstürtzt dann war es wegen zuviel oc bzw zu wenig vcore
> 
> mfg


 
Link hab ich nicht, hab das nur auf PCGH und CB gelesen, als der 980 X rauskam. Da wurde erwähnt, dass einige Games abgestürtzt sind und als Grund wurden eben die 12 Threads angenommen, da es sonst keine Erklärung gab.


----------



## Agr9550 (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, aber wenn man eben spürbar mehr Leistung haben will als mit einem i5 750, dann muss man zum 1000€ Prozessor greifen, weil dazwischen eben nichts ist.


ích sag ma 
falsch 

i7 860 s1156
i7 875k s1156
i7 920 s1366
i7 930 s1366

kosten alle weit unter tausend und sind auch deutlich schneller,haba selber nen i5 750 und in benches wünscht ich mir ich hätte nen HT und DORT is es "spürbar"  deshalb hab ich auch vor paatr tagen mir nen 875 geordert weil der wiederverkaufswert gut war und somit "wenig" aufschlag dawar

somit is die aussage "sprürbar" etwas überzogen,find ich zumindest


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Und ich sage mal, dass keinen wirklichen Unterschied feststellen wird.


----------



## Yanzco (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil nur du die Erfahrung gesammelt hast, sonst niemand.


Das glaub ich nicht.Wenn du den Threads lesen würdest wo ich gefragt habe ob der i7 bei mir was bringt würdest du sehen das mehr als ich das so sehen.

@PC-Tom
Jo das P6T bietet 2x16lanes also erst richtig erkundigen wenn bevor du ******** laberst.Aber haupsache mein System schlecht reden.
Und ich brauch keine zusätzlichen fps bei mir läuft sowieso 99% aller Spiele mit min 60fps so wie ich es will.


----------



## pagani-s (24. Mai 2010)

ich sags nochmal ich hab auch die erfahrung gemacht das der i7 schneller ist als so ziemlich alle amd
heißt ja nicht das amd schlecht is 
hab ja selber einen der echt super läuft für das geld^^(50€)
ohne abkacken und bluescreens und mit 4 kernen,4x3ghz  und l3cache
obwohl nen dualcore 5000 ist mit nur 2x2,2ghz


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht.Wenn du den Threads lesen würdest wo ich gefragt habe ob der i7 bei mir was bringt würdest du sehen das mehr als ich das so sehen.
> .


 
Tja, komsich, dass es aber die Mehrzahl anders sehen. 
Allerdings kenne ich auch niiemanden, der vom AMD Quad auf ein Intel Quad wechselt, weils rausgeworfenes Geld ist.


----------



## Yanzco (24. Mai 2010)

pagani-s schrieb:


> ich sags nochmal ich hab auch die erfahrung gemacht das der i7 schneller ist als so ziemlich alle amd



Ich wusste es gibt noch Menschen die bei GTA zb 30avg fps von 60avg fps unterscheiden können.
Aber du bist doch auch ein Intel Fanboy


----------



## pagani-s (24. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Ich wusste es gibt noch Menschen die bei GTA zb 30avg fps von 60avg fps unterscheiden können.
> Aber du bist doch auch ein Intel Fanboy


 
joa das kann ich
fanboy bin ich eher für amd 
mich hat nur die mehrleistung des i7 920 so umgehauen das ich von nem phenom2 x4 955 auf den gewechselt hab
so ein i7 war grad bei meinem pc händler im oc test 
hatte den phenom nichtma 2 monate^^
freak eben^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Da seit ihr ja schon zu zweit, ich kenne ungefähr sechs Leute, die keinen Unterschied zwischen GTA 4 bei i7 oder AMD sehen, bzw. bemerken.

Da müsste ihr ja ganz sensilbe Hasen sein.


----------



## Yanzco (24. Mai 2010)

pagani-s schrieb:


> joa das kann ich
> fanboy bin ich eher für amd
> mich hat nur die mehrleistung des i7 920 so umgehauen das ich von nem phenom2 x4 955 auf den gewechselt hab
> so ein i7 war grad bei meinem pc händler im oc test
> ...



Ich wahr mit den Phenom eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
Hat aber in vielen Spielen meine Grafikkarten im Sli-Modus gebremst so das die Langsamer wahren als eine.
Der i7 hat dann aber das Problem aus der Welt geschafft

Und mit den Freak das ist bei mir genauso

Hab auch nichts gegen Amd wenn der Bulli auch so einen Leistungsschub bringt wie der i7 hol ich mir den.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Also, ich hab mit meinem AMD schon ein CF System angetrieben und hab nichts gemerkt, dass die CPU gebremst hat.
Du solltest eben nicht mehr in 800x600 Punkten spielen.


----------



## PCTom (24. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht.Wenn du den Threads lesen würdest wo ich gefragt habe ob der i7 bei mir was bringt würdest du sehen das mehr als ich das so sehen.
> 
> @PC-Tom
> Jo das P6T bietet 2x16lanes also erst richtig erkundigen wenn bevor du ******** laberst.Aber haupsache mein System schlecht reden.
> Und ich brauch keine zusätzlichen fps bei mir läuft sowieso 99% aller Spiele mit min 60fps so wie ich es will.




meines wissens hat es den NForce Chip nicht aber ich lass mich gern belehren also nur 2x8 und der dritte nur mit 4 lanes wenn genutzt



                             [FONT=arial, helvetica]07.10.2008, 21:40  | Quelle: Eigene
[/FONT]                 *ASUS P6T kann SLI &  CrossFire*
                [FONT=arial, helvetica]Mainboard mit  Intel X58 für Nehalem und Dual-VGA von ATI und Nvidia[/FONT]
                [FONT=arial,  helvetica] http://www.hartware.de/media/news/45000/45627_1s.jpg                 Obwohl die Intel Core i7 Prozessoren angeblich erst Mitte November erscheinen,  hat ASUS das erste passende Mainboard bereits fertig. Ein Exemplar des ASUS P6T Deluxe wartet  bereits seit gestern im Testraum von Hartware.net auf die  entsprechenden CPUs. ASUS hat damit auch bestätigt, was bislang nur  vermutet worden war: Dieses Mainboard unterstützt trotz Intel X58  Chipsatz den Parallelbetrieb sowohl von ATI Radeon als auch Nvidia  GeForce Grafikkarten - ganz ohne ominösen nForce 200 SLI Chip.
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]Anzeige[/FONT]     http://s0.2mdn.net/1577870/6-MPU.gif http://cache.adviva.net/creative/blank.gif?ts=20100524213756&cmxid=2101.020008241200845764xmc[FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica] http://www.hartware.de/media/news/45000/45627_2s.jpg                 ATI CrossFire  unterstützen die High-End Chipsätze von Intel bereits seit geraumer Zeit, aber SLI  für die P6T Mainboards hat sich ASUS speziell von Nvidia lizensieren lassen.  ASUS hat eine Schlüsselnummer bekommen, die ins BIOS der Hauptplatine  integriert wurde. Diesen Key fragt der Grafiktreiber von Nvidia ab und  ermöglicht so den Dual-VGA-Betrieb auf den entsprechenden Mainboards.
Den Grafikkarten stehen im Multi-Betrieb übrigens jeweils acht PCI  Express Lanes zur Verfügung. Will man als Mainboard-Hersteller die volle  Bandbreite von PCIe x16, ist man auf den nForce 200 SLI Zusatz-Chip  angewiesen.
ASUS verzichtet darauf und meinte auf Anfrage, dass man die wenigen  Prozent Leistungsnachteil von PCIe x8 in Kauf nimmt, um das Mainboard  nicht noch teurer werden zu lassen. Außerdem soll der nForce 200 SLI  Chip im Betrieb recht warm werden, worauf man gern verzichtet.
Neben der P6T-Serie hat ASUS auch noch das "Rampage 2 Extreme" in  Aussicht gestellt, ein High-End Mainboard mit Intel X58 Chipsatz speziell für PC-Spieler. Was dieses bietet und  was es kosten soll, ist noch unklar. Das günstigste P6T dürfte laut ASUS  ab etwa 200 Euro zu bekommen sein - wenn die CPUs dann mal erhältlich  sind...                 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Das kann parkisch audh jedes 1156 Brett. 2x 8 Lanes sind eben nicht volle SLI Unterstützung, die kommt es mit 2x 16 Lanes und dafür braucht es eben einen Zusatzchip und der kostet halt.


----------



## Russel Grow (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da seit ihr ja schon zu zweit, ich kenne ungefähr sechs Leute, die keinen Unterschied zwischen GTA 4 bei i7 oder AMD sehen, bzw. bemerken.
> 
> Da müsste ihr ja ganz sensilbe Hasen sein.


Dann gehöre ich auch zu den Sensibelchen!

Wenn ich in GTA4 60FPS haben will, muss ich alles an den Sichtdetails auf "1" stellen... und siehe da, es läuft extrem geschmeidig... 30 FPS ruckeln wie sau, wenn man weiß wie flüssig 60FPS sind!

Und ja, ich bin einer der bald vom AM3 System, auf ein 1366er System wechseln wird ;P


----------



## D3N$0 (24. Mai 2010)

Also ich macht so sachen...
Bei mir lief GTA gefühlt flüssig, was für FPS Werte ich hatte weis ich nicht, ist mir aber auch egal da ich das Game nicht mehr besitze 

Und wer von einem AMD Quad zu einem INtel Quad wechelt, der hat einfach zu viel Geld. Intel kocht auch nur mit Wasser...


----------



## Russel Grow (24. Mai 2010)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> Also ich macht so sachen...
> Bei mir lief GTA gefühlt flüssig, was für FPS Werte ich hatte weis ich nicht, ist mir aber auch egal da ich das Game nicht mehr besitze
> 
> Und wer von einem AMD Quad zu einem INtel Quad wechelt, der hat einfach zu viel Geld. Intel kocht auch nur mit Wasser...


Ich verweise dich mal hier, zu einen anderen Beitrag von mir: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...er-umstieg-auf-ein-i7-system.html#post1846892


----------



## basic123 (24. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch schon in betracht gezogen einen i7 920 zu holen. Aber dann hat mich doch die Vernunft gepackt. GTA 4 hin oder her - für 99% der anderen Anwendungen reicht ein Quad von AMD auch. Grundsätzlich gibt es immer weniger Spiele die nur für den PC rauskommen. Der Großteil sind verspätete und minderwertige Konsolen-Portierungen. Außerdem werden die, die sich jetzt eine i7 holen spätestens Ende dieses Jahres wieder in die Röhre schauen, weil die neuen Architekturen Sandy Bridge/Bulldozer rauskommen.


----------



## Russel Grow (24. Mai 2010)

basic123 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon in betracht gezogen einen i7 920 zu holen. Aber dann hat mich doch die Vernunft gepackt. GTA 4 hin oder her - für 99% der anderen Anwendungen reicht ein Quad von AMD auch. Außerdem werden die, die sich jetzt eine i7 holen spätestens Ende dieses Jahres wieder in die Röhre schauen, weil die neuen Architekturen Sandy Bridge/Bulldozer rauskommen.


Hör auf, du redest mir ins Gewissen...

...hatte eben, als ich deinen Beitrag gelesen habe drüber nachgedacht das Geld für eine neue Generation aufzusparen...

...dein Einfluss, ich... ich... komm nicht gegen an!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

basic123 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon in betracht gezogen einen i7 920 zu holen. Aber dann hat mich doch die Vernunft gepackt. GTA 4 hin oder her - für 99% der anderen Anwendungen reicht ein Quad von AMD auch. Grundsätzlich gibt es immer weniger Spiele die nur für den PC rauskommen. Der Großteil sind verspätete und minderwertige Konsolen-Portierungen. Außerdem werden die, die sich jetzt eine i7 holen spätestens Ende dieses Jahres wieder in die Röhre schauen, weil die neuen Architekturen Sandy Bridge/Bulldozer rauskommen.


 
Die kaufen sich dann Sandy Bidge und schmeißen ihren 1366 weg, so ist das eben. 
Intel weiß das ja, dass die Jünger das machen und daher kommen sie jetzt ständig mit neuen Sockeln, denn das erhöht den Gewinn. 



QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> ...dein Einfluss, ich... ich... komm nicht gegen an!


 
Die Dunkle Seite ist stark in dir, werden mein neuer Sith Schüler... öhm.. mein Jünger.


----------



## D3N$0 (24. Mai 2010)

Ja immer her mit dem Intel Zeug, kostet ja fast nix, und 2011 gibts dann wieder X neue Sockel


----------



## Russel Grow (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Dunkle Seite ist stark in dir, werden mein neuer Sith Schüler... öhm.. mein Jünger.







...ernsthaft, vieleicht warte ich noch... bis dahin habe ich bestimmt 1500€ zusammen, da ist dann was bessres drin... mal sehn, erstmal die Kohle haben, dann entscheide ich!


----------



## basic123 (24. Mai 2010)

> ...hatte eben, als ich deinen Beitrag gelesen habe drüber nachgedacht das Geld für eine neue Generation aufzusparen...


Kann ich nur empfehlen. Immerhin fahre ich auf der gleichen Strategie. Und im Sommer hockt man sowieso meist weniger vor dem PC. Und erst im Spätherbst kommen die ganzen Spielekracher. Hoffentlich zeitgleich mit den neuen Prozzis.


----------



## Yanzco (25. Mai 2010)

PCTom schrieb:


> meines wissens hat es den NForce Chip nicht aber ich lass mich gern belehren also nur 2x8 und der dritte nur mit 4 lanes wenn genutzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die ersten beiden Slots sind mit 16xlanes angebunden
der 3. mit 4xlanes.
Und dann bekommt ihr noch ein GPU.Z screen.
Der NFORCE 200 wird erst gebraucht wenn mehr als 2 Karten benutzt werden oder beim P55 Chip .Aber Hauptsache Intel schlecht machen.
Ich bin kein Intel.Fanboy ich scheise dicke fette Haufen auf die.
Ihr seit nur sone miesen AMD-Fanboys das ihr jeden der ein Intel hat und den gut findet gleich als fanboy betiteln. 
Und leute mit Intel Cpus intressieren Bulldozer und Sandy Bridge nicht.
Weil ich habe sowieso schon ein Cpu der 99% aller Spiele sowieso mit min 60fps darstellt
Da können Intel und Amd noch so was tolles bauen mein Fernseher kann sowieso nur 60fps darstellen
ASUS P6T 
 Motherboard | ATX | iX58 | LGA1366 Socket | UDMA133,  Serial ATA-300 (RAID), eSATA | Gigabit Ethernet | FireWire | High  Definition Audio
e 1 Prozessor - LGA1366  Socket   6 Speicher - DIMM 240-PIN   2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 ( CrossFireX: Dualmodus x16; SLI: Dualmodus x16 )    1 PCI Express 2.0 x16 ( 4x-Modus )   1 PCI Express x1   2 PCI


----------



## XE85 (25. Mai 2010)

PCTom schrieb:


> meines wissens hat es den NForce Chip nicht aber ich lass mich gern belehren also nur 2x8 und der dritte nur mit 4 lanes wenn genutzt



jedes X58 Boards hat von haus aus 32 PCIe 2.0 Lanes - kann also 2 Graks auch ohne nf200 mit jeweils 16 Lanes versorgen 

mfg


----------



## Ezio (25. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Ich wusste es gibt noch Menschen die bei GTA zb 30avg fps von 60avg fps unterscheiden können.
> Aber du bist doch auch ein Intel Fanboy


Das schafft jeder beliebige Phenom X4/X6/C2Q/i7 wenn die Graka stark genug ist


----------



## Yanzco (25. Mai 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Das schafft jeder beliebige Phenom X4/X6/C2Q/i7 wenn die Graka stark genug ist


Bei GTA ist der CPU viel wichtiger als die Grafikkarte.

Es gibt keinen CPU der mit std Takt Gta mit 60avg fps darstellt.
Egal ob Intel oder Amd.


----------



## padme (25. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Bei GTA ist der CPU viel wichtiger als die Grafikkarte.
> 
> Es gibt keinen CPU der mit std Takt Gta mit 60avg fps darstellt.
> Egal ob Intel oder Amd.



und da würde mich bald interessieren, wie das mit dem neuen titel von rockstar aussieht, red dead redemption.


----------



## Ezio (25. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Bei GTA ist der CPU viel wichtiger als die Grafikkarte.
> 
> Es gibt keinen CPU der mit std Takt Gta mit 60avg fps darstellt.
> Egal ob Intel oder Amd.


Dann hast du nicht den aktuellen Patch drauf, denn hier wird die Graka weit mehr gefordert als die CPU. 

Ich schaffe mit meinem Phenom 1090T + GTX 480 in GTA IV immer 64 fps avg, egal ob 3.2 oder 4.2 GHz


----------



## ole88 (25. Mai 2010)

also ich werd wohl weiterhin zum vierkern 965 be greifen da der sechskerner bei mir nicht gefordert wird weil ich keine videos render oder so und rein fürs zocken reicht die nächsten zwei jahre locker ein vierkerner auf oc 4ghz^^ von daher, allerdings wenn ich p/l anschau würd ich auch bei amd bleiben intel sollte man nich noch mehr unterstützen bei denn preisen


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Bei GTA ist der CPU viel wichtiger als die Grafikkarte.
> 
> Es gibt keinen CPU der mit std Takt Gta mit 60avg fps darstellt.
> Egal ob Intel oder Amd.


 
Nö, die Grafikkarte ist immer das Steckenpferd bei Games, da ist GTA 4 keine Ausnahme.
Wichtig ist nur zu erwähnen, dass die Bewegungen der Personen/Autos/Gegenstände im Game von der CPU berechnet werden müssen und wenn viel los ist (z.B. viel Verkehr), dann knickt eine CPU nun mal ein, das ist ganz normal und gilt auch für Strategiespiele, in denen epische Schlachten ablaufen.
Aber ich kenne jetzt kein Fall, in dem ein AMD Quad keine Frames merh liefern kann und ein i7 noch, den muss mir erst mal einer zeigen.


----------



## Yanzco (25. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, die Grafikkarte ist immer das Steckenpferd bei Games, da ist GTA 4 keine Ausnahme.
> Wichtig ist nur zu erwähnen, dass die Bewegungen der Personen/Autos/Gegenstände im Game von der CPU berechnet werden müssen und wenn viel los ist (z.B. viel Verkehr), dann knickt eine CPU nun mal ein, das ist ganz normal und gilt auch für Strategiespiele, in denen epische Schlachten ablaufen.
> Aber ich kenne jetzt kein Fall, in dem ein AMD Quad keine Frames merh liefern kann und ein i7 noch, den muss mir erst mal einer zeigen.



Also ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das bei GTA der CPU die meiste arbeit macht.Als ich von meinen e8400 auf den Phenom x4 940
umgestiegen bin hat das mehr gebracht als von einer 8800gt auf eine GTX260.
Genauso wahr es mit den Tausch von Phenom auf i7 und von GTX260 auf GTX470.

Genauso konnte ich auf meinen Phenom nicht mit Nachtschatten vernünftig spielen.Sowieso ist bei dem Spiel die Nacht oder Sonnenuntergänge viel Performance hungriger alsi Tagsüber.
Mit den X4 gabs nachts oft slowdowns mit so 24-26 fps.
Beim i7 gehts nie unter 48fps.Und sogar obwohl ich die Details wie Detaildistanz und Nachtschatten hochgestell habe.
Ich kann dir auch bei anderren spielen bei beispiele geben.

FarCry 2 in der Stadt beim ersten grossen Feuergefächt

Beim Crysis Cpu test wo du den Raketenwerfer hast im Schnee.

Bei Just Cause 2 habe ich auch ne fps steigerung von min26 auf min46fps

Andere spiele wie cryostasis Dark Void und resident Evil 5 liefen genauso.
CCOJ BIB AVP liefen wieder rum trotz höherer Übertaktung mit 1-3avg fps schlechter.
Bei den Maxfps nehemen sich beide in den Großteil der Spiele nichts obwohl die Max Fps bei Crysis und FarCry2 beim Phenom höher wahren zwar nur 4-8fps und das auch bei mehr als 100 fps aber wir wollen ja ehrlich sein.

Da ich aber kein Bencher bin sind mir die AVG und minFps wichtiger


----------



## F-4 (25. Mai 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> also ich werd wohl weiterhin zum vierkern 965 be greifen da der sechskerner bei mir nicht gefordert wird weil ich keine videos render oder so und rein fürs zocken reicht die nächsten zwei jahre locker ein vierkerner auf oc 4ghz^^ von daher, allerdings wenn ich p/l anschau würd ich auch bei amd bleiben intel sollte man nich noch mehr unterstützen bei denn preisen



Dito !
wars nichta uch bei der PS3 so das Sony im US markt nochmal ein paar dollar vom preis weggetan hat weil marktstudien gezeigt haben das der Amerikaner nicht bereit ist soviel zu zahlen ...
bei uns in EU hats ergeben das Sony Fanboys bereit sind auch mal fett Kohle hinzulegen also hat man denn preis schoen  so gelassen ! 
bekommt eben jeder was er verdiehnt hehe

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Und mir sind eben die Frames völlig egal. Wenn ich ein flüssiges Speielerlebnis habe, dann schaue ich nicht nach, wie die Frames sind.
Das mache ich nur, wenn ich mal was testen will, wie Übertaktung oder Hardware, die ich mal kurz hab.
Und da ich ja auch das Vergnügend mal hatte, GTA 4 und diverse andere Games bei meinem Kumpel mit seinem i7 und den 2x 4870 spielen zu können, hab ich das ausführlich gemacht.
Hatte extra meinen PC mitgenommen, damit ich den direkten Bildvergleich hab.
Wir haben auch unsere GraKas mal untereinander getauscht (also ich hab seine 2 4870 bei mir eingebaut und er meine GTX 260).
Und der Unterschied ist eben absolut null gewesen.
GTA 4 hat bei meinem Rechner genauso ausgesehen wie bei ihm, beide liefen absolut flüssig und ohne Nachuckler oder sonst was.
WAr bei Crysis und Co. nicht anders.
Dass er wegen der zwei GraKas mehr Frames hatte, war klar, aber die hatte ich dann auch, als ich die beiden ATIs bei mir eingebaut hatte.

Da ist mir übrigens auch aufgefallen, wie absolut beschissen die Bildqualität von ATI gegenüber Nvidia ist.
Ohne Kantenglättung sieht ATI einfach nur mies aus. 
Und Kantenglättung hast du bei GTA 4 nun mal nicht, da flimmert es dauernd, das ist bei meiner GTX 260 nicht, was ich sehr gut finde.

Aber einen wirklichen Unterschied habe ich eben nicht wahr genommen und daher ist es für mich eben unsinnig und rausgeworfenes Geld, wenn man von einem AMD Quad auf einen Intel Quad umsteigt.

Wer trotzdem macht, seine Sache, aber das sind dann auch die ersten User, die das wieder entsorgen, wenn Sandy Bridge kommt, denn dort hat man noch ein paar Frames mehr, die es dann gilt haben zu müssen, egal, was es kostet.


----------



## Yanzco (25. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und mir sind eben die Frames völlig egal. Wenn ich ein flüssiges Speielerlebnis habe, dann schaue ich nicht nach, wie die Frames sind.
> Das mache ich nur, wenn ich mal was testen will, wie Übertaktung oder Hardware, die ich mal kurz hab.
> Und da ich ja auch das Vergnügend mal hatte, GTA 4 und diverse andere Games bei meinem Kumpel mit seinem i7 und den 2x 4870 spielen zu können, hab ich das ausführlich gemacht.
> Hatte extra meinen PC mitgenommen, damit ich den direkten Bildvergleich hab.
> ...



Ich finde Spiele laufen eben nur richtig flüssig wenn sie durchgehnt
 mit 60fps dargestellt werden.Ich brauche nichmal auf die fps Anzeige zugucken wenn die Fps bei Action Spielen oder Eogoshoter unter 60 fps geht.Das merke ich auch so.Seit ich zb bei BC2 min 60fps habe ist das Zielen viel leichter als mit 30-45fps.Wenn ich metro in 1600-900 ohne die
2.Karte spiele ist es so rucklig in manchen Scenen (20-30fps) das es für mich unspielbar wahr.
Das gleiche bei GTA mit 30-40fps hast du die ganze zeit so ein eckliges rum ruckeln.Bei 60fps läuft es Butterweich.

Nur weil du nicht erkennst wenn ein Spiel ruckelt must du nicht auf andere schliesen.Alleine schon der Spruch das du mit deiner HD4200 die meisten neuen spiele darstellen kannst (1fps)sagt schon wenn du das ernst meinst wie viele Welten zwichen uns liegen.
In vielen Spielen wahr mir ja für mich selbst mein GTX260 sli System in 1920-1080 mit 4xmsaa zu langsam.
Bsp:
Crysis mit Mster Config auf very high und Warhead
Stalker Complete Mod
Stalker clear sky mit Complete mod und ohne.
Metro
Arma2
JustCause2
Cryostasis
BC2 
Aber es gibt ja so viel Hardware wenn man Rot-Blau-Grün ist das für jeden was dabei ist.

Alles nur meine Meinung wenn wenn jemand das nicht so sieht schön so.
Denn man RESPEKTIERT die Meinungen der anderen und macht sich nicht darüber lustig,

PS:Hört doch immer auf euch irgend welche Freunde auszudenken der ein i7 hat oder beim ist das und nicht so und der nächsten Arbeitet bei Intel und besticht die PCGH


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Das gleiche bei GTA mit 30-40fps hast du die ganze zeit so ein eckliges rum ruckeln.Bei 60fps läuft es Butterweich.


 
Was immer du sagst. 



Yanzco schrieb:


> Nur weil du nicht erkennst wenn ein Spiel ruckelt must du nicht auf andere schliesen.Alleine schon der Spruch das du mit deiner HD4200 die meisten neuen spiele darstellen kannst (1fps)sagt schon wenn du das ernst meinst wie viele Welten zwichen uns liegen.


 
Natürlich kann eine HD4290 die Games darstellen, da sie technisch die Vorrausetzung mit bringt und für einige Games reicht das in der Tat.
Dass man Crysis und Co. nicht mit maximalen Details in Full HD spielen kann, sollte doch einleuchten, oder etwa nicht? 
Und was ich für sinnvoll halte und was ich für spielbar halte ist halt eine andere Sache als bei dir. GTA 4 läuft auf meinen System hervorragend flüssig, ich habe noch kein System gesehen, auf dem es flüssiger lief, also hör auch mir mit irgendwelchen Geschwafel zu kommen von wegen _auf meinem System hab ich aber mehr Frames_.
Wenn du deine Balken anschauen willst, dann mach das, aber das interessiert mich nicht die Bohne.
Du musst ja wissen, ob du deine ganze Knete in jeden extra Frame drücken willst, ich brauch das nicht.


----------



## Yanzco (25. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was immer du sagst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du meine Posts richtig lesen würdest hättest du gewusst das ich auf Max fps ********.Und GTA kann ja DEINER MEINUNG mit 30fps ruckel frei laufen.
Aber ob es wirklich flüssig läuft (30fps)ist ne anderre Sache
Den  richtig flüssig laufen Action-Spiele immer nur mit 60fps.
Das denke ich mir nicht aus das ist so.
Red Dead Redemption auf der Xbox hat keinen fps Balken und trodzdem merke ich das das Spiel höchstens mit 30fps läuft.Und andauernd ruckelt.

Mir währe auch egal wenn ich in Spielen 5fps hätte Hauptsache sie laufen flüssig.Aber das tun die Spiele erst mit 60fps.
Das hat nichts mit  ich brauch unbedingt mehr fps  zutun.
Das jemand sagt ob100 oder 200fps egal ist hat recht aber jemand der wie du sagt ob 30 oder 60fps
Hab ich noch nie Gesehen.
Spiel mal Call of Duty oder Left for Dead Crysis oder BC2 mit 30 und danach 60 fps und das gleiche nochmal mit GTA dann weißt du was ich meine.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Spiel mal Call of Duty oder Left for Dead Crysis oder BC2 mit 30 und danach 60 fps und das gleiche nochmal mit GTA dann weißt du was ich meine.


 
Wie soll man denn Call of Duty und Left 4 Dead mit 30fps spielen, die laufen immer mit 120.
Und BC2 läuft bei mir mit 85 oder mit 40fps (je nach Kantenglättung) und ich merke eben keinen Unterschied, außer dass es auch nicht besser aussieht, wenn ich Kantenglättung anstelle (aber das ist eine andere Baustelle).
Und ich weiß, dass ich bei GTA 4 rund 50fps habe, aber ob die nun mal unter 30 sinken oder mal über 100 gehen, merke ich eben nicht, da es zu jeder Zeit absolut flüssig läuft.


----------



## Muhuj (25. Mai 2010)

Wenn BC2 beim online spielen unter 40 Fps geht ist das wie als wenn ich versuche mit einem pentium 2 und einer geforce 4  Crysis auf 1920x1080  8xaa  zu spielen!  nämlich unspielbar! 

Für *MICH*


Gruß

EDIT:  Zuschauer sagen es läuft doch flüssig, da frage ich immer ob sie blind sind !


----------



## F-4 (25. Mai 2010)

Das man bei schwankenden FPS nicht gescheit zielen kann will ich garnicht bestreiten , aber wenn man wie man es bei einigen spielen kann ! die FPS bei 30 oder 40 abdeckelt , also das nie mehr oder weniger dargestelt werden gewoehnt sich das Auge so schnell dran das man perfect spielen kann !
wenn die FPS aber rauf und runter Purzeln und das im 30er oder 40 er Bereich ist das wirklich uebel , meist faehllt das beim M16 oder der AK47 nicht ins gewicht , aber wenn man mal das G3SG1 auspackt meckt man schnell das wenn man nur einen schuss hat man meist Fahrkarten schiesst 

zur HD4200 , mit der kann man wirklich noch nahezu alles Spielen ,  aber Full details oder und hohe Aufloesung ist nicht mehr ... 
L4D 800x600 mittlere einstellungen hat man garantiert ueber 40 FPS ... BC2 nahezu alles auf Low geht auch noch aber man merckt schon das bei 1024x768 etwas luft raus ist  

Zum Thema AA und AF , auf einem TFT merck ich vom AA und AF auch nicht sooo wirklich viel , da kann ich wirklich ohne , aber am CRT ist 4xMSSA wirklich eine geniale sache !
da wird sogar ne 800x600 aufloesung zum teil wirklich sehr ansehnlich , wobei die GPU das AA mehr belasten wird als ein paar pixel mehr .
dagegen wenn ich an den Griesel Effekt von L4D Denke , am CRT merck ich davon garnichts am TFT seh ich bei minimal einstellung schon soviel Griesel das ich beinahe ausstellen muss 

mfg F-4

ps: welche Aufloesung ist eigentlich minimum bei GTA4 , mit 1024 oder 800 Pixeln kann man das bestimmt auf einer 4670 noch zuckelfrei spielen *duck* BC2 laeuft jedenfalls grandios damit wenn man mit 1024 zufrieden ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Muhuj schrieb:


> Wenn BC2 beim online spielen unter 40 Fps geht ist das wie als wenn ich versuche mit einem pentium 2 und einer geforce 4 Crysis auf 1920x1080 8xaa zu spielen! nämlich unspielbar!


 
Wer spielt denn Online? 
Liegt dann aber daran, dass recht viele Leute da rumlaufen und da klappt dir jede CPU weg, ist alles eine Frage der Masse.


----------



## flacco (25. Mai 2010)

http://www.tweakpc.de/gallery/data/568/amd_desktop_roadmap.png

Gilt wohl als ziemlich gesichert, dass Bulldozer auf AM3 kommen wird

8-Kenre, 10 jahre ruhe


----------



## Muhuj (25. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer spielt denn Online?
> Liegt dann aber daran, dass recht viele Leute da rumlaufen und da klappt dir jede CPU weg, ist alles eine Frage der Masse.




Sollte das mit meinem neuem CPU passieren ist das spiel für mich gestorben! dann spiele ich wieder Icy Tower 


Gruß


----------



## Yanzco (25. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer spielt denn Online?
> Liegt dann aber daran, dass recht viele Leute da rumlaufen und da klappt dir jede CPU weg, ist alles eine Frage der Masse.


Komisch hab bei mir durchgehend 60fps.

8Kerne 10 jahre Ruhe.
Es gab noch nie ein Cpu der 10 jahre für Games zugebrauchen wahr.


----------



## flacco (25. Mai 2010)

Na dann fünf auf jeden fall wird sie doppelt so lange halten wie ein QUAD 

Das passt dir wohl nicht, ne ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Komisch hab bei mir durchgehend 60fps.


 
Jo?
glaube ich dir nicht. 
Erhöh mal die Fahrzeugdichte und liefere dir dann eine hübsche Verfolgungsjagd. 



Yanzco schrieb:


> 8Kerne 10 jahre Ruhe.
> Es gab noch nie ein Cpu der 10 jahre für Games zugebrauchen wahr.


 
Kommt auf den Anspruch an. 
Heutige Quads reichen locker 6 Jahre, 8 Kerner 8-10 Jahre.


----------



## flacco (25. Mai 2010)

F-4 schrieb:


> mfg F-4
> 
> ps: welche Aufloesung ist eigentlich minimum bei GTA4 , mit 1024 oder 800 Pixeln kann man das bestimmt auf einer 4670 noch zuckelfrei spielen *duck* BC2 laeuft jedenfalls grandios damit wenn man mit 1024 zufrieden ist





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jo?
> glaube ich dir nicht.
> Erhöh mal die Fahrzeugdichte und liefere dir dann eine hübsche Verfolgungsjagd.
> 
> ...



Quads werden noch lange reichen aber die frames werden in naher Zukunft
 in vielen spielen absacken in hoher auflösung.

Battlefield BC 2, Metro2033 machten bereits den anfang.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Sehe ich nicht so, die Graka ist immer noch der entscheidende Faktor, die CPU ist völlig Wayne.
Wegen 3 Frames kauft man sich keine neue CPU, weils einfach sinnfrei ist.


----------



## Muhuj (25. Mai 2010)

Der Thread hier ist auf Platz 1 der Hottes Threads in den letzten 7 Tagen
und Platz 3 unter Most Viewd Threads in den letzten 7 Tagen!

nur mal so nebenbei 


Gruß


----------



## flacco (25. Mai 2010)

Es ist egal welchen QUAD man heutzutage besitzt,  aber es ist nicht egal ob die cpu mit 2, 4, oder 8 Kernen arbeitet.

Der Bulldozer wird in multithread-spielen den boden mit den quads aufwischen framemässig, nur eine frage der zeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

flacco schrieb:


> Es ist egal welchen QUAD man heutzutage besitzt, aber es ist nicht egal ob die cpu mit 2, 4, oder 8 Kernen arbeitet.
> 
> Der Bulldozer wird framemässig den boden mit den quads aufwischen eines tages.


 
Ich kenne noch genug Leute, die noch mit einem Dual Core spielen und die haben nicht das Verlangen unbedingt aufrüsten zu müssen.
Die Bulldozer werden sicher sehr gut werden, ebenfalls wie Sandy Bridge, aber jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch wird wissen, dass man die Prozessoren derzeit nicht zum Gamen braucht.
Dazu muss endlich mal mehr kommen als nur billige Konsolenumsetzungen.


----------



## flacco (25. Mai 2010)

Klar kann man die meisten Spiele da draussen noch ordenlich zocken mit einem gutgetakten dual-core, aber in vielen aktuellen spielen geht es mit den frames rapide runter unter hohen Einst/Auflösungen und wer 

möchte schon auf details oder auf augenschonende feautures wie Antial/Anisot verzichten  ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

flacco schrieb:


> möchte schon auf details oder auf augenschonende feautures wie Antial/Anisot verzichten ?


 
Ich, da ich eine Nvidia habe und mich nicht mit der schlechten Bildqualität einer ATI rumschlagen muss.


----------



## flacco (25. Mai 2010)

NVIDIA kommt mir nicht mehr so schnell ins Haus,
war immer mehr grün als rot aber was sich die marke mit den Fermis geleistet hat ist peinlich.

So eine lange wartezeit und so viel Promotion für nichts.


Die benchmarks am 27.03  haben mich regelrecht schockiert, laut, stromfressend und heiss.
Dann mal kurz die spielebenches zwischen Gtx470 und Hd5870 verglichen und die sache war klar,
 es wird eine ATI.

Besitze die karte ketzt seit ein paar wochen und bin wirklich angetan von der Performance, alles läuft superflüssig und auch mit älteren spielen von 02 - 07 hatte ich 0,0 probleme, also die Treiber sind 1a zumindest in verbindung mit dem Cat 10.3


Schlechtere Bildqualität, Nicht hier, bei mir macht die ATI  das brillantere und vorallem klarer Bild, hatte zuvor GTX260.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

flacco schrieb:


> NVIDIA kommt mir nicht mehr so schnell ins Haus,
> war immer mehr grün als rot aber was sich die marke mit den Fermis geleistet hat ist peinlich.
> 
> So eine lange wartezeit und so viel Promotion für nichts.


 
Jo, da hat Nvidia echt ins Klo gegriffen und ich denke, dass die das nun auch wissen, das Brainstorming hat sicher schon lange begonnen. 
Aber meine Nvidia reicht mir noch locker und ich warte, was die Refresh machen oder greife dann zur GTX 570.

Wer nicht gerade exakt sagt, dass er Physx haben will, bekommt von mir sowieso keine Emfephlung auf Nvidia.



flacco schrieb:


> Zudem fiel mir direkt auf das HD5870 eine deutliche bessere farbwiedergabe bietet, dass Bild wirkt wesentlich brillanter als auf meiner alten GTX260.


 
Das kann aber auch am Monitor liegen. 
Mein Kumpel sagte auch, dass seine 4870 deutlich besser ist als die alte 7800GT, aber er hat auch den Monitor getauscht (von 19 auf 22 Zoll) und das macht mehr aus als man denkt.


----------



## F-4 (25. Mai 2010)

> Kommt auf den Anspruch an.
> Heutige Quads reichen locker 6 Jahre, 8 Kerner 8-10 Jahre.


das glaubst du dochnicht etwa wirklich ? 
die Athlon XP haben es gerade mal auf max 5-6 Jahre gebracht und waren mindestens so Revolutionaer (zum teil ein QuantiSpeed rating von 1000 Mhz weniger Real takt als die PIV ...  ) wie es Bulldozer hoffentlich wieder sein wird ! 
aber in 5 Jahren kommen neue Konsolen auf den markt und dann gibts bestimmt wieder einen Ruck , da wird ein Bulldozer bestimmt es wieder sehr schwer haben ...

mfg F-4

PS: was muss man denn nun mindestens bei GTAIV einstellen ?  wobei schade ne Demo gibts dazu ja keine ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

F-4 schrieb:


> das glaubst du dochnicht etwa wirklich ?


 
Doch, glaube ich.
Früher kamen die fetten PC Games raus, nur für den PC, so fett, dass die neueste Hardware nicht reicht um das Ding spielen zu können.
Da gabs Konsolen noch nicht.
Dann kamen die "Next Gen" Konsolen und das Feld änderte sich, heute kommt alles von der Konsole, alles Einheitsbrei, die Games laufen alle auf einem 3 Kerner problemlos.
Und solange es keine neuen Konsolen gibt, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.

Welches PC Game hat denn in den letzten Jahren die PC Hardware wirklich in die Knie gedrückt?
Was war Crysis.
Und wieso?
Weils nur für den PC entwicklet wurde.
Würden mehr Spiele PC eklusiv entwickelt werden, würde das die Hardwareentwicklung deutlich antreiben und die Preise wären auch besser.
Heute braucht kein Mensch eine 5870/GTX 480, weils auch mit einer 5770 geht, also stagniert die Entwicklung.


----------



## F-4 (25. Mai 2010)

ja eben , die 10-12 jahre die eine Ps3 halten soll sind vorher um als Bulldozer 5 jahre alt sein wird und dann gehts eben ab , also8-10 jahre kann ich da nie und nimmer sehen ...
der AXP kam ja auch etwas spaeter als die PS2/Xbox und was war ... 

mfg F-4

ps: das PC exclusive sachen praktisch kaum noch vorkommen werden sind wir uns wohl einig , da ist an der Konsole einfach mehr verdiehnt und das sich da was aendert ist nicht in sicht ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Die Xbox 360 ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt und ich hab letztens einen Artikel gelesen, wo Microsoft gesagt hat, dass sie noch nicht mal das mittlere Alter erreicht hat, also wird es noch mindestens 5 Jahre dauern wird, bis es einen Nachfolger geben _könnte_.
In den nächsten 5 Jahren passiert also erst mal gar nichts, also reicht ein Prozessor, der vor 2 Jahren gekauft wurde, wie eben ein Quad noch bis dahin und das sind 7 Jahre.
Die anderen 3 kriegt man dann auch noch zusammen.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (26. Mai 2010)

kann man ja nich mehr ertragen.... kann nich mal ein Mod zumachen?


----------



## Muhuj (26. Mai 2010)

OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> kann man ja nich mehr ertragen.... kann nich mal ein Mod zumachen?




Ich finds lustig  Lasst den ruhig offen


----------



## bigosik (26. Mai 2010)

Ich finds auch superlustig, lasst den thread ruhig laufen wir tun ja niemanden weh

Hardware-Mag - Artikel/Tests - Test: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition im Test

Nichteinmal in 1280x1024 bzw. 800x600 können die Intels punkten, ok immerhin wahren die settings auf HIGH.

Glück für Intel das 1920x1080 nicht gewählt wurde.



> Im direkten Vergleich des Core i5-750 mit dem AMD-Boliden, kann der jüngste Intel-Spross auf Basis des Lynnfield-Cores nur etwa 94,7 Prozent der Leistungs des Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition erreichen.


----------



## XE85 (26. Mai 2010)

oh nein jetzt geth das schon wieder los ... tollen Test den du verlinkt hast - nicht nur das er schon uralt ist weist er noch ein paar Schmankerl auf:

zB.: ein Phenom der in Bioshok bei 18% mehrtakt gleich 29% schneller wird - interessant, vor allem weil er sonst ducrchgängig langsamer bzw nur im bereich der Messgenauigkeit schneller ist




Yanzco schrieb:


> Komisch hab bei mir durchgehend 60fps.



Wie wärs wenn du einfach mal einen Screenshot oder ein kl. vid postest als beleg - dann könntet ihr euch dieses läuft - läuft nicht - ... Rumgezanke sparen

mfg


----------



## Russel Grow (26. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Ich finds auch superlustig, lasst den thread ruhig laufen wir tun ja niemanden weh
> 
> Hardware-Mag - Artikel/Tests - Test: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition im Test
> 
> ...


Wie naiv kann man sein? Der 955 dort im Test reicht gerade so an die Intels heran und dabei taktet er wesentlich höher.

Und selbst mit 3,8GHz ist er teils langsamer oder minimal schneller als die Intels* im Standarttakt.
* 
Ich habe selber nen PII und der ist nicht langsam, aber auch nicht besonderst schnell.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

Es geht aber laut Thread um den 6 Kerner 1090T und nicht um irgendwelche ollen Quads. 
Das sollte man immer mal wieder bedenken.


----------



## Russel Grow (26. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht aber laut Thread um den 6 Kerner 1090T und nicht um irgendwelche ollen Quads.
> Das sollte man immer mal wieder bedenken.


Laut Thread gehts hier um den X6 und um die beiden Intel CPUs

...ja, dann bedenke das (meine deine posts weiter oben ;P) auch!


----------



## XE85 (26. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht aber laut Thread um den 6 Kerner 1090T und nicht um irgendwelche ollen Quads.
> Das sollte man immer mal wieder bedenken.



drum verstehe ich ja überhaupt nicht warum manche user ständig Test aus dem Vorjahr posten wo die 6Kerner noch gar nicht dabei sind

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> ...ja, dann bedenke das (meine deine posts weiter oben ;P) auch!


 
Wer hat denn angefangen mit den AMD Quads und die madig geredet.

Und wieso man nicht mal Leute fragt, die einen 6 Kerner haben und erfahren wollen, wie der nun geht?


----------



## bigosik (26. Mai 2010)

QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Wie naiv kann man sein? Der 955 dort im Test reicht gerade so an die Intels heran und dabei taktet er wesentlich höher.
> 
> Und selbst mit 3,8GHz ist er teils langsamer oder minimal schneller als die Intels* im Standarttakt.
> *
> Ich habe selber nen PII und der ist nicht langsam, aber auch nicht besonderst schnell.



Sag mal hast du was mit den Augen oder kannst du nicht lesen ?
Der Phenom 965 zieht den I5-750 im jeden Spiel ab im Standardtakt (3,2 GHZ) und nur der zählt... sogar in 800x600 und 1280,  wie peinlich  ! 
Du erst schauen richtig und nicht wieder augen verschliessen vor realität! 

http://www.hardware-mag.de/artikel/prozessoren/amd_phenom_ii_x4_955_black_edition_im_test/7/

Du jetzt lesen fazit : 





> Im direkten Vergleich des Core i5-750 mit dem AMD-Boliden, kann der jüngste Intel-Spross auf Basis des Lynnfield-Cores nur etwa 94,7 Prozent der Leistungs des Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition erreichen.


PS : Als Grafikkarte diente im übrigen GTX275


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

Ein AMD 6 Kerner zieht einen i7 sowieso ab, gerade in GTA 4.


----------



## bigosik (26. Mai 2010)

QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Wie naiv kann man sein? Der 955 dort im Test reicht gerade so an die Intels heran und dabei taktet er wesentlich höher.
> 
> Und selbst mit 3,8GHz ist er teils langsamer oder minimal schneller als die Intels* im Standarttakt.
> *
> Ich habe selber nen PII und der ist nicht langsam, aber auch nicht besonderst schnell.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein AMD 6 Kerner zieht einen i7 sowieso ab, gerade in GTA 4.



So schauts aus. 

...aber naja irgendwie muss man sich den hohen Preis versuchen rechtzufertigen, würden wir vielleicht auch tun


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ein AMD 6 Kerner zieht einen i7 sowieso ab, gerade in GTA 4.


Ah ja? Wo GTA4 doch nicht mehr als 4 Kernen profitiert ... da wird das schwierig, zumal GTA4 eine Nehalem-Domäne ist. Ich kenne keinen GTA4-Bench wo ein X6 1090T einen flotten i7 wie den 860er schlägt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ah ja? Wo GTA4 doch nicht mehr als 4 Kernen profitiert ... da wird das schwierig, zumal GTA4 eine Nehalem-Domäne ist. Ich kenne keinen GTA4-Bench wo ein X6 1090T einen flotten i7 wie den 860er schlägt.


 
Komisch, ich sehe das völlig anders, aber wenn du meinst...


----------



## XE85 (26. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du was mit den Augen oder kannst du nicht lesen ?
> Der Phenom 965 zieht den I5-750 im jeden Spiel ab im Standardtakt (3,2 GHZ) und nur der zählt... sogar in 800x600 und 1280, wie peinlich !
> Du erst schauen richtig und nicht wieder augen verschliessen vor realität!
> 
> ...



5,3% vorsprung bei 20,3% mehr Takt und viel wichtiger 27% höherer Leistungsaufnahme

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

In den Benchmarks sehe ich aber nur AMD Quads, wo sind da die 6 Kerner?


----------



## XE85 (26. Mai 2010)

das sind benchmarks von bigosik ... die Frage warum er ständig veraltete Test postet kann oder möchte er auch nach mehrmahligem Nachfragen nicht beantworten

mfg


----------



## bigosik (26. Mai 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> 5,3% vorsprung bei 20,3% mehr Takt und viel wichtiger 27% höherer Leistungsaufnahme
> 
> mfg



Ja, und wenn man den 5,3% vorsprung beseitigen will ändert sich die Leistungsaufnahme, he he. 

Es ist doch egal wie der Phenom taktet wichtig ist das die gekaufte unmanipuliertere CPU in den fall Phenom 955 schneller ist, nur das zählt kleiner !!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

Nun ja, der AMD Quad reicht ja auch und niemand bestreitet, dass der i7 da einen Tick schneller ist (zumindest niemand, der einen Plan hat ). Aber der AMd 6 Kerner wird das eben kippen.
Wenn nicht jetzt, dann mit neuen Titeln, die besser auf 6 Kerne regieren, hat man bei den Dual Cores und Quads auch gesehen.
Und der 1090T hat den gleichen Takt wie ein 955, nur eben zwei Kerne mehr und in GTA 4 zieht er dem 955 davon, gerade was die minimum FPS angeht.



bigosik schrieb:


> Es ist doch egal wie der Phenom taktet wichtig ist das die gekaufte unmanipuliertere CPU in den fall Phenom 955 schneller ist, nur das zählt kleiner !!


 
Das stört mich aber auch, dass man den i7 920 erst mal übdertakten muss, damit er Leistung bringt, eine schwache Leistung von Intel.
Wieso hat man die i7 nicht gleich ab 3GHz angeboten, was soll der Unsinn mit 2,66?


----------



## bigosik (26. Mai 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> das sind benchmarks von bigosik ... die Frage warum er ständig veraltete Test postet kann oder möchte er auch nach mehrmahligem Nachfragen nicht beantworten
> 
> mfg




Das die CPUS über die wir hier sprechen nicht mehr zu den allerneusten gehören ist  an dir wahrscheinlich vorbeigegangen, oder ?


----------



## bigosik (26. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das stört mich aber auch, dass man den i7 920 erst mal übdertakten muss, damit er Leistung bringt, eine schwache Leistung von Intel.
> Wieso hat man die i7 nicht gleich ab 3GHz angeboten, was soll der Unsinn mit 2,66?



Na ja wenn du die teile übertaktest werden viele Spiele unstabil und ruckeln (unerklärliche miniruckler ), mein Bruder kann ein lied davon singen und er hat die CPU lediglich auf 3,2 getaktet


Also ich kann Intel ausnahmsweise mal verstehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

Nun ja, wenn ich Intel wäre, hätte ich beim 1366 gleich mit 3GHz angefangen und die kleineren weggelassen.


----------



## XE85 (26. Mai 2010)

bigosik schrieb:


> Ja, und wenn man den 5,3% vorsprung beseitigen will ändert sich die Leistungsaufnahme, he he.



die von mir erwähnten 27% sind bei standarttakt - also out of the box - nicht übertaktet oder sonst was - aber das kann du ja ganz einfach selbst nachlesen im Test den du gepostet hast - und nicht für jeden ist die Leistung alleine entscheidend - Performance pro Watt wird immer wichtiger



bigosik schrieb:


> Das die CPUS über die wir hier sprechen nicht mehr zu den allerneusten gehören ist an dir wahrscheinlich vorbeigegangen, oder ?



Ach nicht? - Dann ließ nochmal den Threadtitel:  i7 920/930 VS AMD *X6 1090T* - der einzige der hier ständig von i5-750 vs Phenom 955 labert und Tests postet der einen der im Threadtitel genannten Prozsooren nicht enthält bist du



bigosik schrieb:


> nur das zählt kleiner !!



wie kannst du diese Aussage machen ohne mein Körpergröße zu kennen?

mfg


----------



## Russel Grow (26. Mai 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> die von mir erwähnten 27% sind bei standarttakt - also out of the box - nicht übertaktet oder sonst was - aber das kann du ja ganz einfach selbst nachlesen im Test den du gepostet hast - und nicht für jeden ist die Leistung alleine entscheidend - Performance pro Watt wird immer wichtiger
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok Leute, wir sind uns doch alle einig das JEDER QUADCORE, HEUTE UND IN ZUKUNFT NOCH REICHEN WIRD UM ZU ZOCKEN... also regt euch ab... und @BIGOSIK: Das du ein Fanboy allerhöchster Güte bist, wissen wir. Und wir wissen auch das dir Intel nicht ins Weltbild passt weil du eventuell kein Geld dafür hast!?!
...anderst kann ich mir diesen Intel-Hass auch nicht erklären.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Mai 2010)

*@ quantenslipstream*

i7-920? = 2,67 GHz


> Komisch, ich sehe das völlig anders, aber wenn du meinst...


Wie kannst du das anders sehen? Benchmarks bitte. Zumal ein i7-920 oder i5-750 mit "nur" 2,67 GHz einem 3,4-GHz-965-BE in Schach hält. Wo muss man da bitte übertakten?


----------



## Levi (26. Mai 2010)

dieser Thread is echt genail.

Ich geh mit meinen Quadcore jetzt mal wieder Battlefield 2 zocken (werde dabei aber die minimum FPS im Auge behalten und anschließend berichten).


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ quantenslipstream*
> 
> i7-920? = 2,67 GHz
> Wie kannst du das anders sehen? Benchmarks bitte. Zumal ein i7-920 oder i5-750 mit "nur" 2,67 GHz einem 3,4-GHz-965-BE in Schach hält. Wo muss man da bitte übertakten?


 
Jetzt kommst du auch mit Quads an, wir reden hier vom 6 Kerner.


----------



## XE85 (26. Mai 2010)

QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> JEDER QUADCORE, HEUTE UND IN ZUKUNFT NOCH REICHEN WIRD UM ZU ZOCKEN...



das mag sein ... der TE hat aber trotzdem nach einem 6Kerner gefragt bzw genauer gesagt nach einem vergleich i7 920/930 vs PII X6 1090T - und da sind - auch wenn sie 1000Mal zum spielen reichen - Benchmarks und Diskussionen über i5-750 vs. PII X4 955 und Benches aus dem vorjahr wo der 1090T nicht enthalten ist schlicht offtopic

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Mai 2010)

*@ quantenslipstream*

Ein X6 1090T ist in Spielen im Mittel nicht schneller als ein Intel-Midrange-Quad a la i7-920 oder i5-750. 

Und ein Gulftown ist ohnehin eine ganz andere Liga.


----------



## XE85 (26. Mai 2010)

das *Mittel* solltest ganz dick und groß machen - sonst kommt gleich wieder einer mit FC2 um die Ecke, macht daraus eine Allgemeingültigkeit und basht herum 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

Vom Gulftown reder hier auch niemand.
Der 1090T ist aber einem 955 schon überlegen, auch bei gleichem Takt, gerade in GTA 4 oder auch Anno 1404.
Dass er in den meisten anderen Games nicht mehr leistet, ist klar, weil es ja immer noch die gleiche Prozessorarchitektur ist.
Und die Games kommen nun mal von der Konsole und dort ist die Xbox mit ihren 3 Kernen der Maßstab, darauf entwicklen die Hersteller.
Das weißt du doch am Besten, da du an der Quelle arbeitest (mehr oder weniger) oder woher kommt es denn, dass ein 4. Kern meist nur wenig bringt, aber der Unterschied von 2 zu 3 Kernen groß ist?

Meiner Meinung nach bringen mehr als 4 Kerne eh erst was, wenn der Nachfolger der Xbox kommt, also 2015 oder so.


----------



## padme (26. Mai 2010)

also was hier heute stark auffällt, alle reden einander vorbei


----------



## XE85 (26. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der 1090T ist aber einem 955 schon überlegen, auch bei gleichem Takt, gerade in GTA 4 oder auch Anno 1404.



das bestreitet ja auch keiner - aber Er hat vom MITTEL gesprochen - und da bringen die 6 Kerne in Spielen kaum was 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

Ich verstehe auch nie, wieso alle dann immer den Gulftown reinwerfen.
*HALLO*, mal geguckt, was der kostet?


----------



## Russel Grow (26. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nie, wieso alle dann immer den Gulftown reinwerfen.
> *HALLO*, mal geguckt, was der kostet?




Ich warte immernoch auf das Match!

Ich will Blut sehen!

"Nerd Keile, NERD KEILE!!!"


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

Wieso, hast du das Popcorn schon rausgeholt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Der 1090T ist aber einem 955 schon überlegen, auch bei gleichem Takt, gerade in GTA 4 oder auch Anno 1404.


In GTA4? Nein. Du behauptest, bei gleichem Takt sei ein X6 schneller als ein X4 - nun, dann liefere Beweise.

Und von wegen Gulftown, O-Ton von dir:


			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kommst du auch mit Quads an, _wir reden hier vom 6 Kerner_.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

Weiß ich, ich bezog mich aber auf den AMD 6 Kerner, die man das am Titel des Threads lesen kann.
*Du* kamst mit dem Gulftown an und ich damit, was der kostet.


----------



## Russel Grow (26. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, hast du das Popcorn schon rausgeholt?


Na aber hallo! Ich warte schon seit ner guten Woche darauf.


----------



## padme (26. Mai 2010)

na los jetzt aber beweise aufm tisch, da warten wir schliesslich schon seit 39 seiten drauf


----------



## Yanzco (26. Mai 2010)

Erstens hab ich mit den 60 fps min BC2 auf einen 32 mann Server gemeint.
Darrüber hatest du in deine Post vor mir auch geschrieben.

Wollte grad nen Benchmark von GTA EOLC aber leider geht das spiel grad nicht muss neuinst..Postes aber nach her.

Hatte selber ein x6 hier und der wahr in GTA nicht schneller als ein x4.

PS:Wie kann ich ein Video von den GTA Benchmark machen.
Wenn ich Fraps nutze geht in jeden Spiel die Framerate runter.

Edit:Hab ein Paar Screen shots vom GTA Benchmark gemacht sind aber zu groß einer ne Idee wie ich sie euch zeigen kann


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> In GTA4? Nein. Du behauptest, bei gleichem Takt sei ein X6 schneller als ein X4 - nun, dann liefere Beweise.
> 
> Und von wegen Gulftown, O-Ton von dir:



Natürlich ist der Gulftown eine ganz eigene Liga und auch allen anderen Desktop CPU´s überlegen, aber das würde wohl das Budget des TO sprengen.
Fakt ist aber das Phenom/i7 920 bei Standard Takt in etwa gleich schnell sind, wenn der To besondere Software nutzt bei dem der eine oder andere in Führung geht dann soll er doch diesen nehmen, ansonsten würde ich einfach wegen der allgemein leicht besseren Plattform ( in Betracht auf´s p/L) AMD bevorzugen, zumal mit ein Physikalischer 6 Kerner auch lieber ist als ein Quad mit HT.

Wenn die Leistungsaufnahme im Vordergrund steht würde ich einfach einen Lynnfield vorziehen und gut ist, gleiches gilt wenn man in niedrigen Auflösungen zockt.


----------



## Yanzco (26. Mai 2010)

Fotos kommen gleich mach welche mit den Iphone muss nur noch aufladen 10min.

@Quanti und Biogosik 
Macht mal mit euren x4 auch einen.

Dann können wir vergleichen.
@Ati-Fan
Wo ist ein i7 System teurer als ein t1090 AM3 System.
Der x6 kostet um die 270 euro der i7 920 200 euro
Da das Intel System bei den Mainboards teurer ist aber der Cpu billiger nehmen sie sich nicht viel im Preis


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele derzeit mit einem Athlon X4.


----------



## D3N$0 (26. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Fotos kommen gleich mach welche mit den Iphone muss nur noch aufladen 10min.
> 
> @Quanti und Biogosik
> Macht mal mit euren x4 auch einen.
> ...



So GTA Benches kann ich dir zwar keine bieten aber sobald meine neuen Grakas da sind, vorraussichtlich am Wochenende kann ich mal ein paar Games mit meinem X4 duchbenchen 

Der 1055t kostet aber nur ca 180€ und der Preis fällt stetig. Darüber hinaus leistet er getaktet genau so viel wie der 1090t.


----------



## CoNtAcT (27. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich spiele derzeit mit einem Athlon X4.



Ha ha, ich mit einem Semptron 140 @ x2 und 3,6 GHz!


----------



## Yanzco (27. Mai 2010)

Hier geht es aber um den t1090 und i7 920-930

Und nicht um den t1055.

Benchmarks kommen gleich hatte Gestern keine Zeit


----------



## olol (27. Mai 2010)

CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Ha ha, ich mit einem Semptron 140 @ x2 und 3,6 GHz!



schon interessant dass eine 30€ cpu für fast alle aktuellen games reichen kann


----------



## padme (27. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber um den t1090 und i7 920-930
> 
> Und nicht um den t1055.
> 
> Benchmarks kommen gleich hatte Gestern keine Zeit



huhu??


----------



## Xion4 (27. Mai 2010)

Man man man, was die Gretchenfrage hier schon wieder für ein Kampf ausgelöst hat...immer wieder toll anzuschauen. Von den 40 Seiten können 20 unter dem Titel Fanboyfight gelöscht werden. Lasst doch jedem seine Präferenzen. Objektiv würd ich für das Geld einen 6-Kerner empfehlen, wie man an meiner Sig sieht, würd ich Ihn nicht kaufen, warum auch.

Alle reden von den toten Intel Sockeln...ich hab den 1366er, der war totgeschrieben als der 1156er kam, und nun? Ists der 1156er der totgeschrien wird, genauso wie der 1366er. Wer sagt dass es bei AMD auf ewig diese Kompatibilität geben wird.

Ich finde die Jungs von AMD machen einen Super Job, einen 6 Kerner für so wenig Geld anzubieten ist herausragend. Auch wenn er noch nicht wirklich was bringt, ebenso beim Gulfown. 

Jungs verstehts doch endlich, wir sind alle bekloppt, wir haben ein endlos Hobby, es gibt nie das beste, nie die beste CPU oder die beste Grafikkarte. Speziell aufgrund der persönlichen Präferenzen, und das ist gut so. 

Dennoch kann man doch bei dem Thema mal sachlich bleiben.


----------



## Russel Grow (27. Mai 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Man man man, was die Gretchenfrage hier schon wieder für ein Kampf ausgelöst hat...immer wieder toll anzuschauen. Von den 40 Seiten können 20 unter dem Titel Fanboyfight gelöscht werden. Lasst doch jedem seine Präferenzen. Objektiv würd ich für das Geld einen 6-Kerner empfehlen, wie man an meiner Sig sieht, würd ich Ihn nicht kaufen, warum auch.
> 
> Alle reden von den toten Intel Sockeln...ich hab den 1366er, der war totgeschrieben als der 1156er kam, und nun? Ists der 1156er der totgeschrien wird, genauso wie der 1366er. Wer sagt dass es bei AMD auf ewig diese Kompatibilität geben wird.
> 
> ...



Was jetzt obergeil wär´ wenn  du "CLOSED" schreiben würdest, und den Thread hier dicht machst.

...ice cold man, ice cold!



-ich weiß das du kein Mod bist, aber das würde genau in deinen Kommentar passen ;D-


----------



## pagani-s (28. Mai 2010)

CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Ha ha, ich mit einem Semptron 140 @ x2 und 3,6 GHz!


 

das hatte ich auch mal nur bei mir wars die erste cpu die nen echten defekten kern hatte und ich hatte nur flimmern im bild bei videos und in games ansonsten liefs stabil


----------



## Yanzco (2. Juni 2010)

Sorry meine Festplatte hate einen SprungUnd ist im Arsch
Musste alles neuaufsetzen. Benchmarks kommen Morgen vllt noch heute


----------



## Jan565 (2. Juni 2010)

CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Ha ha, ich mit einem Semptron 140 @ x2 und 3,6 GHz!



Kann ich mir gut vorstelln, die CPU ist der hammer. Für 30€ bekommt man nichts besseres. Mein E2160 lerst du damit das Fürchten. Der 5000+ X2 mir 2x2,2GHz kostet auch nur 50€ und mit ein wenig glück ist es ein Quad.


----------



## pagani-s (2. Juni 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir gut vorstelln, die CPU ist der hammer. Für 30€ bekommt man nichts besseres. Mein E2160 lerst du damit das Fürchten. Der 5000+ X2 mir 2x2,2GHz kostet auch nur 50€ und mit ein wenig glück ist es ein Quad.


 
ein wenig glück brauch man auch nur siehe bei mir


----------



## emre76 (2. Juni 2010)

Ich würde den AMD nehmen.


----------



## pagani-s (2. Juni 2010)

bei viel leistung für wenig geld ist amd meistens die bessere wahl
nur bei dem x9 1090be nicht der ist teurer als ein i7 920 aber nicht besser der i7 macht mit 3,2ghz in games auf jeden fall mehr her


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

Aber da du zum i7 auch eine Plattform, sprich Brett und RAM brauchst, und das bei AMD günstiger ist, relativiert sich das wieder und was 1366 Bretter mit Sata 3 und USB 3 kosten, muss ich dir nicht zeigen, oder?


----------



## Portvv (2. Juni 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> klar kann ich nur ...
> 
> 1. Seiten die solche ...
> 
> ...


 

Ist schon komisch das der i7 920 mehr min. fps hat als der i7 940 oder der 860, ebendfalls das gleiche bild bei den AMD CPU´s , das sollte einen doch zu denken geben , das der Bench mehr als schrott ist. Und in Anbetracht des deutlichen höheren Taktes eines Phenom II 965 schlägt sich ein i7 920 mit deutlich weniger takt ( glaub es sind ja fast 700 mhz) mehr als nur überragend, was nun mal im allgemeinen auf die bessere architektur der bloomfields bzw. Lynnnfields hinweisst


Edit: man den Post hab ich ja von ganz vorne irgendwoe rausgegraben, uuuppsss


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

Und der Benchmark passt auch nicht, weil da kein AMD 6 Kerner drinne ist und um die gehts aber.


----------



## Portvv (2. Juni 2010)

mmmmm ja da bin ick wohl ein bissen vorbei am Thema , aber btt. ich wüdre auch den i7 dem X6 vorziehen. ganz klar der i7 ist derzeit noch ein gutes stück schneller und das wird s ich in absehbarer zeit auch nicht ändern, und wenn sich dann mal das blatt wendet gibts längst neue bzw. günstigere 6 kerner von beiden Herstellern

edit: obwohl vom Preis wird sich bei AMD nicht viel ändern, die verschleudern ja schon jetzt die 6 kerner so billig


----------



## XE85 (2. Juni 2010)

Portvv schrieb:


> mmmmm ja da bin ick wohl ein bissen vorbei am Thema , aber btt.



halb so schlimm - ein gewisser anderer user spammt den Thread mit viel größerem OT zu - im momment gottseidank nicht



Portvv schrieb:


> die verschleudern ja schon jetzt die 6 kerner so billig



ich würde nicht billig sondern mit guten PL verhältnis - intel musste auch schon reagieren und den 875K um 330€ statt der wahrscheinlich angepeilten 500€ verkaufen - konkurrenz belebt das geschäft

mfg


----------



## Muh-macht-die-Kuh (2. Juni 2010)

Jaja also ich misch mich mal ein. Ich wollte nich noch ein Thread dazu aufmachen, deswegen ich will mir ja auch en Gamer PC für 1300-1400 Euro konfigurieren. EIn i7 oder ein AMD X4 oder X6 ?
EIgentlich bevorzuge ich den i7 weil der bei 4x3,8 sehr viel plättet ^^
ABer was nun, AMD oder Intel ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> halb so schlimm - ein gewisser anderer user spammt den Thread mit viel größerem OT zu - im momment gottseidank nicht


 
Wieso, du bist du wieder da.  



Muh-macht-die-Kuh schrieb:


> Jaja also ich misch mich mal ein. Ich wollte nich noch ein Thread dazu aufmachen, deswegen ich will mir ja auch en Gamer PC für 1300-1400 Euro konfigurieren. EIn i7 oder ein AMD X4 oder X6 ?
> EIgentlich bevorzuge ich den i7 weil der bei 4x3,8 sehr viel plättet ^^
> ABer was nun, AMD oder Intel ?


 
Wenn du so hoch übertakten willst, dann greif zum Intel, obwohl so hoch übertakten nun recht sinnfrei ist, denn sowohl der i7 als auch der AMD 6 Core hat genug Leistung im Standardtakt.


----------



## Muh-macht-die-Kuh (2. Juni 2010)

Ich würde auch nur so hoch takten wenn ich die Leistung brauche.
Gleich zu beginn will ich nicht die Garantie weghaun.


----------



## Yanzco (3. Juni 2010)

Mit der Garantie brauchst du dir meine meinung keine sorgen machen.
Habe selbst im PC-Shop gearbeitet und wir habn die cpus egal ob AMD oder Intel einfach alle als defekt egal ob übertaktet oder nicht zurückgeschickt.
Und wenn am übertakteten Cpu nichts zu sehen wahr haben sie den zu 99%
ausgetauscht.

Denn macht es zuviel arbeit den Cpu zu überprüfen ob er Übertaktet wahr.

Selbst bei K&M haben sie mir 1 durch übertakten geschrotten CPU umgetauscht.

So lange am CPU nichts zu sehen ist kannst du in fast immer Umtauschen


----------



## Erik Pahl (18. Juni 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...es-verbesserungsbeduerftig-3.html#post1926111

habe dass gleiche problem, aber schau doch selbst ^^^^


----------



## PW1993 (24. Juni 2010)

Falls du vorhast zu Übertakten und eienn guten Kühler hast greif zum i7-920 , der clock to clock comparison zeigt ja das er leicht die Nase vron hat


----------



## Erik Pahl (24. Juni 2010)

ja aber selbst übertakten macht den i7 nicht schneller bei 6kern games.
Also wenn du überhaupt nicht übertakten willst ist der 1090t eigentlich überall besser.
ich habe mich jetzt für den AMD Phenom 2 1090T + Asus Crosshair IV Formula
entschieden.
Ich stehe eben auf HighEnd.
Einen wircklichen Grund den I7 zu nehmen sehe ich nicht.
Außerdem ein gutes 6kern game beispiel ist der flugsimolator 10, der unterstützt 32 Kerne und mit dem 1090t werden die Texturen sehr schnell geladen, der lässt den i7 weit weit hinter sich.


----------



## pagani-s (24. Juni 2010)

Erik Pahl schrieb:


> ja aber selbst übertakten macht den i7 nicht schneller bei 6kern games.
> Also wenn du überhaupt nicht übertakten willst ist der 1090t eigentlich überall besser.
> ich habe mich jetzt für den AMD Phenom 2 1090T + Asus Crosshair IV Formula
> entschieden.
> ...


 

übertackten macht den i7 nicht schneller in games?
welche games meinste?
bei spielen die sehr cpu lastig sind geht der aber richtig ab
hast du mal ne seite wo man sieht das der x6 besser sein soll als der i7?
zb bei dem flugsimulator 10


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

Bei Games in hohen Auflösungen limitiert die Grafikkarte, da spielt es praktisch keine Rolle ob du nun auf 3GHz übertaktest oder auf 4.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (25. Juni 2010)

Es sei denn sie haben ne Physikengine wie BC2


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

Auch da limitiert die Grafikkarte.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Juni 2010)

Erik Pahl schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber selbst übertakten macht den i7 nicht schneller bei 6kern games.


Falsch.


			
				Erik Pahl schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ein gutes 6kern game beispiel ist der flugsimolator 10, der unterstützt 32 Kerne und mit dem 1090t werden die Texturen sehr schnell geladen, der lässt den i7 weit weit hinter sich.


Falsch.


			
				Erik Pahl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stehe eben auf HighEnd.


Ein 1090T ist kein High-End. High-End ist ein i7-975 XE bis i7-980X.


----------



## XE85 (25. Juni 2010)

Erik Pahl schrieb:


> ja aber selbst übertakten macht den i7 nicht schneller bei 6kern games.
> Also wenn du überhaupt nicht übertakten willst ist der 1090t eigentlich überall besser.



warum erzählst du hier so viel Stumpfsinn? - unterlasse endlich mal deine falschaussagen - wenn du keine ahnung hast dann poste nicht



pagani-s schrieb:


> hast du mal ne seite wo man sieht das der x6 besser sein soll als der i7?
> zb bei dem flugsimulator 10



nein hat er nicht ... das gleiche, das der 1090T einen I7 @ 5GHz stehn läst im FSX,  hat er in einem anderen Thread auch schon mal behauptet ... nachdem ich ein wenig nachgebohrt hab und natürlich keine beleg dafür kam, hat ergeschrieben kann das man das irgendwie berechnen kann - aha - wie das geht konnte oder wollte er mir nicht sagen

mfg


----------



## Erik Pahl (25. Juni 2010)

PC GAMES Hardware 07/2010


----------



## pagani-s (25. Juni 2010)

an dem tag andem amd nen prozessor rausbringt der zb meinen i7 topt leistungsdaten  sieht man ja
da werde ich vielleicht wieder meinen haupt pc mit amd cpu betreiben
denke mal das das nichtmal der bulldozer so leicht schaffen wird
also hab ich nochn weilchen ruhe was cpu leistung angeht^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

Ich denke schon, dass der Bulldozer einen Nehalem wegrollen wird, aber überall gilt, abwarten und schauen, was kommt.
Irgendwelche Gerüchte bringen gar nichts.


----------



## pagani-s (25. Juni 2010)

genau also ich glaubs erst wenn ichs sehe
und zum wechseln muss der unterschied schon groß sein 
und dann muss man noch schauen ob man das nötige kleingeld hat und ob mans braucht
denke mal brauchen werd ichs so schnell nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

Schon richtig, der Unterschied Sandy Bridge zu Nehalem wird auch nicht riesig sein.
Trotzdem werden einige User wechseln, weils immer so ist.


----------



## XE85 (25. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon richtig, der Unterschied Sandy Bridge zu Nehalem wird auch nicht riesig sein.



gegenüber dem Nehalem wird der SB ja nur bis zu 100% mehr Kerne bei den Deskzopmodellen haben - da ist er sicher kaum schneller

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

Aber die Octo Cores wirds du nicht überall bekommen, wie immer, und wann die kommen, steht auch nicht fest, die ersten Sandy Bridge werden Quads sein und um welchen Faktor die schneller sein werden als die Nehalem Quads, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Juni 2010)

Bereits ein Nehalem ist 30-50% flotter als ein Yorkfield bei gleichem Takt, Sandy sollte das auch schaffen und Bulldozer ebenfalls. Problem: Der Bulldozer wäre dann pro Takt etwas schwächer als ein Nehalem, AMD muss (mal wieder) mit höherem Takt antreten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juni 2010)

Das ist wieder mal müßig zu diskutieren. Ich denke mal, dass Bulldozer hier mehr zulegen wird gegenüber der K10 Architektur als Sandy Bridge gegenüber Nehalem.
Aber das sind halt nur Mutmaßungen, niemand weiß Genaues. Erst wenn beide aufm Markt sind, weiß mans.


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (26. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auch da limitiert die Grafikkarte.



Falsch!! Nen Kollege hat nen q6600 @2,8GHz und ne HD5870. Bei Battlefield Bad Company hat er nur 40 FPS weil die CPU limitiert. Die Graka hat nur ne Last von 60%. 
(ich hab 80FPS, System siehe Sig.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juni 2010)

Bei welcher Einstellung denn?
Ich habs mit der 470 ausprobiert und der X6 ist nur ein paar Frames schneller als der langsamer taktende Athlon, weil einfach die 470 nicht mehr reißt, wenn man alles hochfährt.
Erst wenn ich AA/AF ausschalte, kann sich der X6 absetzen.

Außerdem sollte man immer CPUs einer Generation vergeichen, also Core i und nicht ältere und deiner war schon recht alt.
Dass ein alter Phenom 1 da auch alt aussieht, wäre nur logisch.

Aber vielleicht kann Marc das ja mal ausprobieren, sofern PCGH noch Phenom 1 CPUs liegen haben.


----------



## steinschock (26. Juni 2010)

Mich würde mal ein SLI/CF Vergleich mit i7 vs P II X4, X6 interessieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Juni 2010)

Mit SLI/CF nimmst du das GPU-Limit (je nach Settings) weg.

 Dann ist der X6 1090T vor den meisten i7, nur den 980X packt er nicht. Was er ja nicht muss.


----------



## XE85 (27. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass Bulldozer hier mehr zulegen wird gegenüber der K10 Architektur als Sandy Bridge gegenüber Nehalem.



Das denke ich auch ... nur ist die IPC des K10 leider nur etwa auf Yorkfield Niveau - AMD müsste schon 30-40% zulegen um IPC - mäßig überhaupt auf Nehalem Niveau kommen

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch ... nur ist die IPC des K10 leider nur etwa auf Yorkfield Niveau - AMD müsste schon 30-40% zulegen um IPC - mäßig überhaupt auf Nehalem Niveau kommen
> 
> mfg


 
Das ist schwer zu sagen (meine Glaskugel will nicht so recht ), aber wenn AMD die Architektur schon als K12 bezeichnet, also eine Nummer überspringt, dann denke ich schon, dass die sehr viel Leistung gefunden haben um direkt den Nehalem zu überflügeln und Sandy Bridge anzugreifen.
Aber bisher ist es ja nur Geschwafel seitens der AMD Jünger (jo, angeblich gibts nicht nur Intel Jünger ). Bulldozer muss zeigen, was er drauf hat, wenn er kommt. Die ersten Quad Bulldozers müssen nicht nur den Phenom 2 in den Dreck drücken, sie müssen auch mit den Nehalems den Boden aufwischen, dann wäre z.B. ich schwer beeindruckt.
Bis dahin heißt es abwarten und Whiskyfässer leeren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Juni 2010)

AMD müsste praktisch den Core 2 neu erfinden


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Zutrauen kann mans ihnen aber. Im Grafikkartenmarkt sind sie auch reingestürmt wie die Wilden und schau dir heute an, was man dort bekommen kann und was Nvidia dem entgegen bringt. 
(und sowas von mir, einem Physx Fan)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Juni 2010)

Naja ... R600 war ein Ausfall, RV670 gut, aber lahm. RV770 war bereits eine feine Sache, RV870  (Cypress) rockt. Hat halt einige Jahre gedauert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Völlig korrekt, meine ersten Gehversuche mit ATI sind auch schwer gescheitert, daher Nvidia, obwohl die sich auch nicht immer mit Ruhm bekleckert haben, wie die FX5xxx gezeigt hat oder das ständige Umlabeln in letzter Zeit.

Nun ja, ich warte mal ab, was der Bulldozer wirklich bringen wird, bisher ist es nur heiße Luft, aber heiße Luft kann einen Sturm nach sich ziehen.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Naja ... R600 war ein Ausfall, RV670 gut, aber lahm. RV770 war bereits eine feine Sache, RV870  (Cypress) rockt. Hat halt einige Jahre gedauert.




Vielleicht bringt es der der RV1070, RV 970 bzw. der R1000 oder R900 noch mehr.

So dürften die nächsten Chips heißen. Ich hoffe aber die 28nm reichen, um AMDs neue Architektur zu beflügeln.


----------



## ox1974 (1. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Vielleicht bringt es der der RV1070, RV 970 bzw. der R1000 oder R900 noch mehr.
> 
> So dürften die nächsten Chips heißen. Ich hoffe aber die 28nm reichen, um AMDs neue Architektur zu beflügeln.


 
mal den oktober abwarten dann soll ja was neues kommen ..


----------

